#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha :D
<czajkowski> how are we all this fantastic monday morning :)
<dpm> sleepy!
<czajkowski> aww
 * czajkowski hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs czajkowski :)
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey czajkowski
<dpm> heya dholbach
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello :)
 * nigelb waves
<popey> morning all
 * nigelb waves to popey
<czajkowski> some tweet love would be great http://identi.ca/notice/62832923  http://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/29483967459627011
<duanedesign>  hello all
<popey> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey popey
<akgraner> jcastro ahh ok :-)  Just got back on the computer so I'll take a look at Askubuntu in just a few...
<daker> Community Manager Appreciation Day ツ #cmad
<Pendulum> jcastro: you must be rubbing off on me. I'm going to the dentist ;)
<jcastro> heh
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<jcastro> popey is rubbing off on me
<jcastro> I  have sideys now
 * popey rubs up against jcastro 
<Pici> o.O
<czajkowski> much rubbing and oddness going on in here today
<Pici> Well it is Monday.
<czajkowski> indeed
<Technoviking> morning all
<paultag> morning Technoviking
<doctormo> paultag: Did you hear the news? h2g2 is being shut down. :-(
<Pendulum> I saw that. One of the major disability sites I use is BBC based so we're all a little worried that it's going to go away :-/
<doctormo> Pendulum: There is a movement afoot to buy the code, research is underway.
<popey> i dont think I have ever been to h2g2 other than when someone mentions it, to see if it's still as useless (for me) as it always has been
<Pendulum> yeah, the site I use isn't on H2G2, but we occasionally use H2G2 as the only way to at all exchange contact info
<Pici> I was just thinking the same thing.  I probably visit everything2 more often than h2g2
<popey> everything2 is on a par with h2g2 for me
<popey> wikipedia > *
<jcastro> what's h2g2?
<jcastro> other than the obvious I mean
<Pici> Exactly that.
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I didn't know they were actually making a h2g2
<Pici> Community editied information archive I believe.
<popey> been around for years
<popey> pre-dates wikipedia of course
<paultag> doctormo: yeah :(
<doctormo> popey: Didn't know about everything2
<doctormo> I think what's special about h2g2 is the culture and the community, I guess that's just like any place.
<doctormo> paultag: Did you know I was U178086? Keeper of the Computer, Guru etc, etc, ;-)
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/U178086
<popey> 500 error
<popey> well done bbc
<doctormo> But the BBC's daft single sign in decided to kick me because I typed my password in wrong a few times.
<popey> first hit on google for your pid
<doctormo> popey: Yea, good old days. Back when the internet was newish and green fury things from alpha centori were real green fury things from alpha centori.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dpm> bye everyone, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> <---- lunch
<doctormo> I wish we had a course of action when we find a package which is "scary beyond all reason"
<doctormo> that users are installing in order to get hardware working
<jcastro> which package?
<doctormo> the ath9k_htc deb, I think I might email the script creator.
<doctormo> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ath9k-htc/files/ath9k_htc-installer/ath9k_htc-installer_1-0_all.deb/download
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-25
<Technoviking> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> Technoviking, pong :-)
<akgraner> re interview?
<nigelb> good morning
<paultag> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hola paultag :)
<paultag> hola :)
<dpm> morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> ¡hola dpm! ¿qué tal?
<dpm> bé, bé :)
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> anyone on natty here fancy testing something super simple?
<popey> basically, open banshee, then try to close it :)
<popey> bug 706746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706746 in banshee "Cannot close banshee" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706746
<nigelb> I know people were pushing for banshee, didn't realize they pushed *that* much
<popey> seems fixed
<popey> dont like that it got marked invalid when asking for more info
<popey> seems rude to me
<nigelb> It should have been Incomplete, instead of Invalid
<nigelb> well, after asking for more information.
<popey> indeed
<nigelb> probably was distracted or something.
<popey> I'd best write my thing for the user days huh? :)
<nigelb> heh, upto you
<nigelb> if you write it down, we can hand it to AlanBell if you disappear into thin air.
<popey> :)
<popey> I want to make some videos to go with it
<nigelb> that would rock
<popey> so people can watch them after and see what I did
<popey> need to find time for that though :)
<nigelb> I did sometimes wonder if we need a discussion forum or likewise where folks can ask doubts later.
<nigelb> Then I realize, I hate forums and give up :p
<popey> hah
<popey> ditto
<nigelb> far more easier to say I'm foo on IRC and will be on #bar to talk further if you're interested :)
<nigelb> how did I end up with a pickup line o.O
<nigelb> bah, but you get the point :D
<popey> bah
<popey> you can turn off global menu for specifc applications, but editing the launchers
<popey> but there is no nice way to edit the launchers, you have to manually edit /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<jcastro> "Of course, if you want to mirror our binaries - and we are only 11Gb small (compared to 70Gb+ for OO.o)"
<jcastro> heh
<JFo> *yawn
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> people are real assholes on -sounder
<czajkowski> jcastro: oh dear
<Pici> That thread was off to a bad start when they started complaining about LTS releases... so.. the first reply.
<jcastro> perusing through the list I'm not seeing what value it brings to the project to be honest
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, you've been sharing on google reader with notes
<nigelb> now that makes an interesting reading ;)
<jcastro> yes
<nigelb> I did wonder what's this new strange blue box :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: which thread is this
<jcastro> this guy complaining that his kopete doesn't work with yahoo or something on hardy
<jcastro> the LTS one
<Pici> czajkowski: Subject is "Ubuntu opts for LibreOffice over Oracle's OpenOffice"
<czajkowski> ah
<jcastro> i was tempted to flame back
<jcastro> "Either I am missing something or did you miss WHERE I got the patch/fix?
<jcastro> I got the patch from a bug report on Hardy but they won't fix it because
<jcastro> they would have to rebuild a lot more kde packages than just kopete."
<jcastro> what I wanted to respond with was
<jcastro> "Either I am missing something or did you miss the whole point of an open source project?"
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> it's not like he doesn't know, he knew to to get the patch and apply it
<jcastro> he's just missing that last 10%
<nigelb> If there were library upgrades, he did those too.
<nigelb> So, he knows stuff really well.
<jcastro> dholbach: this squarely makes him your problem
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<dholbach> I don't know what you're talking about
<JFo> heh
<dholbach> is it something that can wait until next week?
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=526646
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 526646 in kdenetwork "kopete is no longer accepted by Yahoo Messenger's servers" [Medium,Closed: nextrelease]
<jcastro> I could totally troll him with that ...
<popey> jcastro: yes, sounder is a pit
<popey> its better than it was, but there are still some characters on that list who need a slap
<jcastro> how should I bring it up?
<popey> bring what up?
<jcastro> to whoever, that the list is crap
<popey> its known
<popey> I am one of the mods
<popey> what is your goal?
<Pici> Perhaps I should just unsubscribe
<jcastro> what do you mean what is my goal?
<jcastro> a nice friendly list where people can discuss stuff?
<AlanBell> is that the goal of the denizens of that list though?
<jcastro> "The Sounder mailing list should be used for discussion of subjects of general interest related to the Ubuntu project, Linux, Open Source or software in general. "
<jcastro> friendly is like, implied
<jcastro> with ubuntu.com in the url. :)
<popey> yeah, good luck with that
<popey> honestly I'm getting to the point of giving up with that list
<jcastro> man, I had no idea things have gotten this bad
<popey> sabdfl was all for shutting it down
<popey> its not
<jcastro> so, let's just get rid of it?
<popey> its better than it was
<jcastro> lol, this is /better/?
<popey> yes
<popey> very much so
<popey> same goes for -users
<popey> which is much more pleasant than it was
<doctormo> friendly isn't implied, it's a mandate ;-)
<jcastro> though I can understand your frustration
<jcastro> the forums can get rough too
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> BYEBYE
<Technoviking> akgraner: I never got the questions you were going to send me?
<Technoviking> popey and jcastro: the social area of Ubuntu tend to attract undesirable behavior.
<Technoviking> The tech area of the forums tend to be more mellow than the community cafe.
<jcastro> there's really one core issue here
<jcastro> it's popey's fault
<Technoviking> seems to be the same with mailing list
<Technoviking> Blame Popey!!! (tm)
<Technoviking> it is a shame, since I would like the Ubuntu community be more than tech talk and question
<popey> :p
<popey> BAH!
<popey> just had one of my bugs marked wishlist
<popey> bug 706741
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706741 in banshee "Cannot sort Internet Archive Search results" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706741
 * popey blames jcastro 
<Technoviking> what, no one owns blamepopey.com:)
 * jcastro schemes
<popey> ruhroh
<popey> http://www.artofcomplaint.com/blamepopey exists
<Technoviking> maybe this should a UDS session, Social Interations in Ubuntu Community
<Technoviking> also a UDS session for Blame Popey, really there should be a blame popey track:)
<czajkowski> heh
<dpm_> ok, calling it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> dealing with solicitors and barristers is head wrecking :(
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> so not fair :(
<czajkowski> I'm the one that has to deal with the crap
<Pendulum> :(
<czajkowski> court case will expire march 31st
<czajkowski> but no way can I get a court date
<czajkowski> so now have to go and jump through more hoops and in theory be in ireland next wednesday!
<JFo> who did you shank?
<JFo> ;-)
<Pendulum> ugh :(
<czajkowski> JFo: :(
<JFo> I hope it gets better
 * JFo hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> you and me both, or I lose both cases before it gets herd, which will piss me off >:(
<JFo> I can imagine
<czajkowski> *sigh*
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-26
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23264/how-do-i-organize-an-ubuntu-party-or-get-together
<jcastro> ideas please!
<paultag> jcastro: dude, I still don't have an account there :)
<jcastro> you have an lp account
<popey> you have openid
<popey> :)
<paultag> bah ;)
<pleia2> if the answers made it into the LoCo wiki pages it'd be lovely :)
<pleia2> (good answer jcastro)
<paultag> pleia2: plus-one
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/tags/locoteams/faq
<jcastro> you could always move your FAQ
<jcastro> AND MAKE IT MORE ALIVE
<jcastro> like the weird slugs in Fringe
<jcastro> anyone watch this show?
<jcastro> I started like 3 days ago and I can't stop
<pleia2> it gets weirder as you go along and the plot evolves, but I still watch it
<jcastro> I am on like episode 10
<jcastro> this guy is giving a lecture
<jcastro> then he slumps over, and a huge slug comes out of his mouth, it was totally awesome
<Pici> Yum!
<Pici> Also, Fringe is great.
<nhandler> I've been meening to ask, but jcastro's comments about TV reminded me, does anyone else think the sound in the opening sequence of Dexter sounds like the login noise Ubuntu used to have?
<nigelb> oh, tumblr is down again :o
<paultag> yo doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: have some time to help me in the next few weeks? I have a project, and I'd love your help. I'll give you a hint -- python, gtk+ and it needs some love
<doctormo> paultag: What do you need?
<paultag> doctormo: general help. You're great with graphics, and I have feeling we'll be needing a bunch of that. I can wrote all teh system level crap, if you want to design something super -- for Ubuntu Studio
<paultag> doctormo: after seeing that issue reporting interface, I want you to work on this ;)
<doctormo> paultag: pm me and we'll chat
<paultag> doctormo: sure
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> hello friends
<dpm> bummer, LibreOffice seems not to be able to open some old OO documents :(
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> watched 'Revolution OS' last night. Have to watch that about once a year :)
<duanedesign> shame it stops before Ubuntu
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<duanedesign> hope you are well
<paultag> duanedesign: I remember when that came out
<paultag> duanedesign: I loved that movie for the longest time. I was still in high school when I downloaded it
<paultag> that or midddle school. I think High school
<duanedesign> paultag: what year was that
<duanedesign> paultag: just curious when it came out relative to when Ubuntu was released
<paultag> duanedesign: ermm. I graduated HS in 2007, 4 years before was 03
<paultag> duanedesign: so sometime between 03 and 07
 * duanedesign nods
<paultag> duanedesign: Oh jeez. That movie came out 2001
<duanedesign> paultag: I like to watch it every X months to stay pumped up about FOSS :)
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah man
<paultag> whoh holy crap
<evilvish> paultag: !!  where is the list  !!
<paultag> slashdot changed their theme
<paultag> evilvish: what list?! ;)
<popey> grrr, cant get chrome to be default browser on unity/11.04
<evilvish> paultag: i had to check the blog , to make sure liferea was not playing games with me ;p
<paultag> evilvish: oh ahahahaha
<paultag> evilvish: do you think that I have anything good to say?
<evilvish> paultag: i'm like looking at liferea and wondering, maybe he made a poster..  why is it not loading !
<paultag> evilvish: hahahaha
<paultag> OK, BBL. Off to skool to lern howw two spekz gooder
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> hello cjohnston-cell
<duanedesign> cjohnston-cell: have not bumped into you in awhile. Hope all is well.
<cjohnston-cell> Lol
<cjohnston-cell> Hey d.
<cjohnston-cell> No auto complete on the phone, this sucks. Trying to tie up a couple loose ends before an all day meeting.
<cjohnston-cell> And with that I'm out so I don't kill my battery before 9am.
<doctormo> cjohnston: Hey, what happened to your cell? early release?
<doctormo> Morning paultag
<duanedesign> hello doctormo
<doctormo> hey duanedesign, how are you today?
 * dpm lunches
<duanedesign> doctormo: ohhh, not to bad
<duanedesign> thanks for asking
<duanedesign> doctormo: up to anything exciting today?
<duanedesign> doctormo: I am looking into what it might take to switch an office of 20 computers from WindowsXP to Ubuntu.
<doctormo> duanedesign: It's not the desktops, it's the servers that'll fell you. What's their service requirements?
<doctormo> I don't know what I might be doing today tbh.
<duanedesign> local business owner wants to switch and wanted to know if I was interested in doing it.
<doctormo> duanedesign: Awesome, let me know if you need any questions answered. Deployments are things you get better at with practice.
<duanedesign> doctormo: yeah I have a few questions, or steps in the process I am not quite positive the best way to go about them
<doctormo> duanedesign: What are they? don't be shy :-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: One thing is the handling of the data on the computers. Was thinking about the best way to back up the data
<duanedesign> how I should temporarily store the data until I get Ubuntu installed, and then transfer the data back to the box
<doctormo> duanedesign: Make images of all the hard drives, do it during the weekend so you can transition the desktop machies all in one go.
<doctormo> You can script the backing up and recovery somewhat once you have the disks as images.
<duanedesign> doctormo: I need to find out the computer specs to make sure I have an external hard drive big enough to hold the images while I am switching the OS
<doctormo> duanedesign: You can also use a server to park the info too. Depends how you set up the network.
<doctormo> duanedesign: But I would start with the servers, make sure they're all already Linux based, or at least have known compatible services running/
<doctormo> The last thing you want is to find out they're running sharepoint.
<duanedesign> doctormo: i asked a lot about the apps they use daily. The usual Office, internet,and email. I am curious about what Office file formats Open Office does not like
<doctormo> duanedesign: It's unhappy about docs and xdocs generally. But apps is second to services, do you know what they use?
<doctormo> Who provides their email? How do they share files? Do they have any buisness or accounting apps? point of sales systems etc.
<duanedesign> doctormo: Hostway does their email. The accountants computer is one of the computers that will not be converted. It is not even on the network.
<doctormo> duanedesign: Okay, so long as it's all sorted out. Is Hostway web based email?
<duanedesign> doctormo: they use Outlook
<duanedesign> actually Outlook Express
<doctormo> duanedesign: OK, so what's the system IMAP/POP something like that?
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> doctormo: also need to come up with a figure for compensation for the services.
<doctormo> duanedesign: You mean you need to be paid. :-D
<doctormo> duanedesign: I calculate like this: (expected_anum/1000) * 2 + (inevitable_support_months * standard_fee)
<doctormo> You _will_ be called upon to do support, you might as well make it a formal arangement.
<duanedesign> doctormo: expected_anum?
<paultag> morning doctormo :)
<paultag> duanedesign: how are you today?
<duanedesign> paultag: not to bad, thank you
<doctormo> duanedesign: The amount of money you expect to earn in the year, say for me it's $90k, for you, it might be different.
<duanedesign> aha
<doctormo> duanedesign: Once you've got your figure for your per hour charge, then tot up your hours. I would also have a negotiation about how much of a reduction you give if you really like the business.
<doctormo> I give 50% discounts to people I like. It helps the relationship to be specific about everything in the Invoice.
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<paultag> +1 doctormo
<doctormo> Heh, I just had an artist say to me: "I'd love to try Ubuntu, but isn't not available in Polish"
<doctormo> But look at how awesome the polish ubuntu website is http://ubuntu.pl/
<jcastro> cjohnston: let's have a skype tomorrow perhaps?
<jcastro> I haven't chatted with you in a while anyway, might be a good time to catch up
 * duanedesign waves at jcastro 
<jcastro> hi
<dpm> doctormo, you can also show the Polish artist this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html and http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/langpacks-by-inst.html
<dpm> Polish is definitely well supported and has a big user base
<duanedesign> cool
<duanedesign> dpm: has anyone made any translation screencasts?
<dpm> sorry duanedesign, I was in another conversation. There haven't been any translations screencasts. I started a couple of cycles back, but then I got busy with something else, but we definitely need some
<Pendulum> duanedesign: out of curiosity, are your screencasts captioned?
<Pendulum> (I"m assuming they have some sound)
<doctormo> thanks dpm
<doctormo> jcastro: Man sometimes I want to thwack users who ask questions. http://askubuntu.com/questions/23353/ubuntu-boots-into-terminal/23360 this guy down voted the correct answer I gave then posted his own answer.
<jcastro> I never bother answering questions like that
<jcastro> but I zeroed out your vote. :)
<doctormo> jcastro: tah
<doctormo> duanedesign: It's your debiantArt first birthday next week :-P
<duanedesign> :)
<doctormo> duanedesign: No pictures though, 102 people visited your page over the year. heh
<duanedesign> hmmm. I should do something about that
<Pici> 'debiantArt', heh
<doctormo> Pici: Interesting, I didn't catch that anthrogenisis slip. Good catch.
<Pici> doctormo: Oh, thought that was the username :/
<duanedesign> Pendulum: sorry was on a call.
<duanedesign> Pendulum: they are not captioned. :(
<doctormo> Pici: deviantart and debianart are only 2 chars away from each other. it was a typo.
<doctormo> But it's a fascinating idea.
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I didn't think so. I just wanted to double check.
<jcastro> akgraner: do you know who Jack Germain is? he's a writer for linuxinsider
<paultag> jcastro: dude, why ask if you are going to answer yourself ;)
<jcastro> well, I am hoping to find the guy's email address
<paultag> guess what I did on <Z>. I toatally <Y>'d.
<jcastro> and she's in the incrowd now with the journalists
<paultag> jcastro: Ohhh, I read that the wrong way
<paultag> Ah, and back to class. Love ya'll
<jcastro> hopefully to practice reading!
<jcastro> :)
<dpm> calling it a day here, see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> woo, looking forward to Ubuntu developer day tomorrow
<nigelb> probably I'll be on IRC during it
<jcastro> wait, I thought it was this weekend?
<nigelb> jcastro: um, not user days
<nigelb> jcastro: Ubuntu Developer Day by Canonical in Bangalore, India.
<Pendulum> jcastro: user days is this weekend
<nigelb> this one --> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntudeveloperday
<jcastro> oh right right
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> nigelb: lots of pics and blog posts please!
<nigelb> oh yes!
<nigelb> I beleive cnd is talking tomorrow
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<Technoviking> just saw an web ad with Mako in it:)
<cjohnston> jcastro: I work tomorrow.. Friday?
<jcastro> sure
<cjohnston> Great. I should be available most of the day
<nhandler> jcastro: FYI, UUD is Saturday and Sunday UTC (Not Friday and Saturday)
<nhandler> But thanks for the blog post
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> oh, but our time is friday/saturday
<nhandler> jcastro: For you, it should all be Saturday (02:30 until 23:00)
<jcastro> fixed
<nhandler> Thanks jcastro. I'll remember to try and clear up any confusion about the dates in the final email we send out about 24 hours out
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm stoked, I just committed my first commit to an upstream freedesktop project. I have an upstream hat now.
 * pleia2 gold star @ doctormo 
<pleia2> yay!
<doctormo> pleia2: You always know just what to get me.
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Having a good day?
<pleia2> reasonably, too much work lately (job security?)
<nhandler> doctormo: What project?
<doctormo> nhandler: Only pyxdg, python-xdg package. It needs fixing, documenting etc.
<doctormo> Currently too many ubuntu devels are writing their own xdg code instead of using the this 2003 started project.
<doctormo> pleia2: You have job security?
<pleia2> doctormo: yep
<doctormo> pleia2: If you ever get any spare, pass it over this way ;-)
<pleia2> always keeping you in mind!
<Technoviking> night all it is beer o'clock
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-27
<cjohnston> Technoviking: ive been drinking for a few hours
<doctormo> cjohnston: My wife made me an oldie, it's going down smooth.
<cjohnston> oldie? hmm
<doctormo> cjohnston: Yea, the original cock-tail
<doctormo> OMG! Ubuntu font used on iphone theme! stop the press! http://1wildcat1.deviantart.com/art/LS-Personal-194951071
<doctormo> Time for bed, tah-rah lovelies.
<Guest16855> hola
 * Guest16855 waves from Ubuntu developer day
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> doctormo: that is the old Ubuntu title font
<AlanBell> not the shiny new one which is going on display at the design museum in London
 * AlanBell is going to the opening reception for that
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> ¡hola dpm! ¿qué tal?
<dpm> gut, gut :)
<huats> morning
<popey> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/708540
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708540 in ubuntu-website-content "askubuntu not listed as a support option" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelbabu> who does developer.ubuntu.com? jono?
<duanedesign> morning all
<evilvish> http://twitter.com/#!/humphreybc/status/30611368583372801 cool!! :)
<nigelb> o/
<evilvish> AlanBell: wohoo! 1px window border bug.. just got fixed :D
<AlanBell> yay
<nigelb> AlanBell: will you be around this saturday?
<nigelb> just in case we need some help :)
<AlanBell> some of it
<AlanBell> my eldest is doing a dance show thing in London
<AlanBell> so I will be spending a *lot* of time doing nothing
<AlanBell> hopefully with power and internet, but not neccessarily
<nigelb> :)
<doctormo> AlanBell: Yes, it's Ubuntu title, not Ubuntu. But it was funny to see.
<Technoviking> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Technoviking, pong
<Technoviking> dholbach: email you back, think the number difference is cause when the old phpbb forum was upgraded to vBulletin, we already had 60000 user
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> thanks Technoviking
<dholbach> that makes sense then
<dholbach> muchas gracias
<Technoviking> i just ping ryan in IM, on how it the full stat from the DB
<Technoviking> he is sending me instruction
<Technoviking> I can get you some new stats soon
<dholbach> Technoviking, no worries - I mostly just wanted to just confirm if I was doing anything wrong :)
<Technoviking> dholbach: got it, was not a big deal now I know how to do it.
 * dholbach hugs Technoviking
<dpm> time to call it a day! It was fun today at the translations videocast with the whiteboard. I'm glad people seemed to like it :)
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> alright my friends - Icall it a day now too
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> bye
<akgraner> jcastro - I don't have his email address  sorry :-(
<doctormo> Hey akgraner, hows your week?
<akgraner> busy but good - getting ready to head to Tempe, AZ til Monday.  How's yours?
<doctormo> akgraner: Good, got more work done, always a good sign. Had brilliant home made, non-machined, bread last night. Mini baggetts.
<akgraner> yum-o!
<komputes> What do you guys think of including this song to Natty's Free Culture Showcase: http://soundcloud.com/mrjazzcat/one-world
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-28
<doctormo> akgraner: Tonight was my turn to make baggetts, (last night was wife's) they came out really good too.
<doctormo> I'm just afraid now that wife will ask for fresh bread when she comes home from work.
<doctormo> Or worse, don an apron and have a filled cocktail glass waiting.
<akgraner> doctormo - pgraner cooks and cleans for me :-)  treats me like a queen  but shhhh don't tell him I said that...
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> I think queen is only half of the name he uses for me - but we won't go there :-P
<doctormo> akgraner: I already clean, but I can't cook, wife needs to, it's her thing.
<doctormo> But I get to sort, do all the laundry and buy rations. Not quite the same, but meh.
<akgraner> awww....the first year Pete and I were married I cooked so badly he just cooked from then on...:-)
<akgraner> muahahaha
<doctormo> lol! You used my tactic!
<doctormo> Actually I know how to cook, it's just I cook not on recipes but on concepts.
<akgraner> but that was almost 20 years ago...be figured me out  - I have to cook now every once in a while
<akgraner> doctormo, I'm working on a inkscape poster - and I am sucking at it :-(
<akgraner> I am going to figure this out yet...
<doctormo> akgraner: Need any help?
<doctormo> I can guide as well as art.
<akgraner> yes  - but I can't work on it now til after Monday
<doctormo> akgraner: How fast is your internet connection?
<akgraner> I can send you a pic of my drawing that I am trying to work out on inkscape and see if you have suggestions
<akgraner> not fast at my parents won't have the fast connection back til sometime next week
<doctormo> akgraner: We can desktop share if your internet connection is faster than 6Mb/s or so. The up needs to be 1Mb/s you see.
<akgraner> oh ok - will you have some time next week?  I have to finish some $work for day job right now...
<doctormo> akgraner: Hopefully, just prod me when you're ready.
<akgraner> k - I'll send you the drawing maybe you'll have some artsy suggestions I haven't thought about
<akgraner> I want to turn the picture into a poster and then into both bookmarks and thankyou cards to send to people once the house is finished
<doctormo> akgraner: sounds great, would gladly help. :-)
<nigelb> ddecator: Hey! Its been a while :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> good evening, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> kim0, are you there?
<nigelb> pleia2: oh, you're still up!
<nigelb> dholbach: Met a bunch of Canonical folks yesterday :) GOod fun
<dpm> morning al
<dpm> all
<nigelb> Hey dpm
<dpm> hi nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, nice
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<nigelb> erm, kim0 is blacked out? :(
<dholbach> nigelb, that's why I asked
<nigelb> dholbach: It just dawned on me.
<dholbach> I just hope he's safe
<nigelb> Yeah.
<czajkowski> Re Egypt http://twitter.com/#!/glynmoody/status/30919408784244736
<mvo> hi, a quick question for the planet and wordpress literates: I posted a entry about software-center to http://mvogt.wordpress.com/ but planet.ubuntu.com picks it up incompelte (no screenshot, link in heading does not point to blog entry). does anyone have a idea what might be wrong?
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> mvo: ok, your wordpress feed setting is not set to full
<mvo> nigelb: thanks, how do I fix that ? something on my side or in the planet config?
<nigelb> mvo: its on your side
<nigelb> login to wordpress admin
<mvo> ok
<nigelb> on the left you'll ahve the control panel, go to settings and click on reading
<nigelb> the settings heading would be the last one and reading should be third under settings
<nigelb> "For each article in a feed, show" --> make that full text
<mvo> thanks nigelb, it appears it is already set to this
<nigelb> mvo: ah, your feeds are by tags
<nigelb> I think you'll fare better by category
<nigelb> we all use category
<nigelb> in the planet config file
<mvo> thanks, I will fix that now
<nigelb> mvo: you'll have to create a new category and provide the appropriate feed link
<nigelb> mvo: you can perhaps look at mine http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/category/ubuntu-planet/feed/?mrss=off to get an idea :)
<mvo> what does mrss=off mean?
<nigelb> the planet instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu ask us to do that
<mvo> thanks a lot for your help! updated now, lets see if that fixes it
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> mvo, I like your blog's tagline. "I like tea and free software", that's definitely very you :)
<mvo> dpm: haha, thanks :)
<nigelb> mvo: It works!
<mvo> sweet! thanks nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<jussi> Ooh, I just got 10 new invites to diaspora (the real one) - if anyone wants one, PM me
<daker> hey kim0 , still alive !!
<duanedesign> morning all
<daker> hi duanedesign
<nigelb> http://twitter.com/#!/SultanAlQassemi looks interesting re:Egypt situation
<duanedesign> nigelb: cool link
<duanedesign> or i should say interesting link
<duanedesign> nothing 'cool' about what is going on
<duanedesign> does kim0 still have internet?
<daker> i don't know
<daker> i think it's the irssi session on his server
<daker> nigelb, note that the Tunisian revolution is copylefted, so feel free to reuse it ツ
<duanedesign> sounds like only Coke, Nestle, and other large multi-national corporations are the only ones with internet
<nigelb> daker: hah
<nigelb> duanedesign: I saw the graphs of internet access.  Scary.
<daker> VERY Scary!!
<duanedesign> :\
<duanedesign> brb, reboot
<daker> nigelb, http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<doctormo> nigelb: ping
<jcastro> whoops
 * JFo sings I always feel like somebody's watching me ;-)
<jcastro> dholbach: have you done a "how to fix a bug in ubuntu" thing lately?
<dholbach> what kind of thing?
<jcastro> like an irc session or a screencast?
<dholbach> no
<popey> reminds me, i need to write my session for tomorrow
<nigelb> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> nigelb: panic over, how are you?
<nigelb> doctormo: I'm good :)
<doctormo> nigelb: India still there, is it?
<nigelb> doctormo: oh yes.  We even had Canonical come down here ;)
<jcastro> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!
<nigelb> gah, the pics are on colleagues cam :(
 * nigelb calls
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> can't get it for another 2 hours :(
<JFo> likely story ;)
<jcastro> heh
<doctormo> nigelb: It didn't happen for another 2 hours then.
<popey> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<popey> That is all.
<popey> doctormo: on the subject of tea! I am really getting into Twinings Chai Teabags
<popey> omety nomety nom
<jcastro> now that I know taco bell meat is fake I think I want some
<JFo> :D\-<
<JFo> :D|-<
<JFo> :D/-<
<nigelb> Also, good thing about UDD
<nigelb> The UDS will be at Corinthia HOtel.
<popey> Taco bell meat is "meat"?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> this week people found out it's some meat filler thing
<jcastro> which is probably why it's so DELICIOUS
 * JFo thinks it is tasty 'S'meat'
 * JFo ^5's jcastro 
<popey> I have never been to taco bell
<popey> oh, no, I have!
<jcastro> what?
<popey> I florida
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> sometimes I wonder how you guys ever became an Empire
<doctormo> popey: As much as I dislike Twinings, their Chai isn't hald bad.
<doctormo> half*
<jcastro> I remember the first time we took Jono to White Castle
<jcastro> omg
<JFo> hahaha
<popey> I pulled out of Taco Bell onto international drive, (first time driving on the wrong side of the road) and pulled out not far enough, into oncoming traffic!
<popey> I pulled onto the median, and a pick-up drove past me shouting "God damnned asshole"
<nigelb> jcastro: is that how that movie came about?
<nigelb> Jono and Jorge go to white castle :p
<popey> I responded in my best of british "Yes, very sorry chap!"
<jcastro> heh
<doctormo> jcastro: Empire through owning a bunch of countries and being better at them at snobbery.
<JFo> popey, my kingdom for some film footage of that
<JFo> :)
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah, only in my mind luckily
<JFo> I think we should recreate that
<popey> as a cultural collaboration?
<doctormo> A film! I demand a film!
<JFo> popey, errr, yes
<JFo> :)
<popey> doctormo: I do find my self having to use two chai bags, not strong enough
<popey> I have become a lover of Starbucks chai
<JFo> kinky
<popey> but if I drink that stuff all day I'll be:-
<popey> a) Fat(er)
<popey> b) Bankrupt
<JFo> c) all of the above
<popey> e) Where did d go!?
<popey> d) Ah, there it is.
<JFo> d) profit!?!?!
<doctormo> popey: Oh dear! Now that's bad.
<JFo> oh, sorry
<doctormo> popey: I remember living in Surrey with a Guturati guy. The best chai tea evar.
<popey> :)
<popey> Surrey! That's dangerously close to me.
 * popey raises the drawbridge and lowers the portcullis
<doctormo> popey: Nah, it was in Red Hill, no where near anything.
<popey> Oh, unlucky
<popey> I used to work over that way in Haywards Heath
<popey> had to get the choo choo from near home
 * JFo readies the trebuchet
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farnborough_North_railway_station  <_ from there
<popey> choo choo!
<doctormo> I dunno, Mertham is kinda quiet and the rent isn't too high. Train goes to London Victoria. Not terrible IMO.
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NSE_EMU_at_Farnborough_North.jpg proper trains1
<doctormo> I always loved the train maps down there, there a metric ton of train lines.
<doctormo> Up north, you're lucky if you can get from town A to town B without 3 busses and a mule.
<popey> yeah, I turned into a bit of a train nerd when I travelled on them
<popey> I would see the ID numbers on the trains as they arrive and know all kinds of very sad info about them before I got on
<popey> but that railway line is tinged with sadness, it's where my brompton was stonlen :'(
<popey> *stolen
<doctormo> popey: You had an entire tow... oh you mean bike. right. the folding ones?
 * czajkowski really needs to get to know UK areas better and stop living off maps 
<popey> \o/ maps
<popey> I _love_ maps
<popey> I am beginning to sound like I have ADHD in this channel aren't I?
<popey> I LOVE CHAI!, TRAINS ARE ACE, I LOVE MAPS!
<popey> etc
 * popey calms down a bit
<Pici> yikes.
 * czajkowski pours popey a cuppa tea
 * JanC loves old maps
<doctormo> popey: Don't be scared of who you really are! embrace your inner nerd!
<Pici> I like neat graphs
<JanC> have an original map of the "Expo 58" world exhibition in Brussels hanging on the wall above my desk  ☺
<doctormo> although I don't think it's the 'I like trains' part that's nerdy, it's the 'I can tell you when this train was commissioned from it'd id' thing which sets popey apart.
<jcastro> I love trains
<popey> \o/ I think we're really making progress here group, well done!
<popey> Same time next week?
<nigelb> jcastro: <3 Me too
<doctormo> nigelb: Shame openttd doesn't do network play.
<nigelb> darn
<popey> \o/ minecraft trains :)
 * czajkowski does wonder about this channel at times 
<jono> jcastro, can I hop the phone with you quickly?
<jono> well, Skype
<jcastro> yep, give me a tick
<jono> cheers, pal
<jcastro> ok all set
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> wiki syntax for attachment is ... ?
<czajkowski> [[attachment: filename]] isn't it ?
<jcastro> ta
<czajkowski> jcastro: should show you at the end of the page
<czajkowski> once you've uploaded it
<nigelb> {{attachment:ubuntu.png}}
<nigelb> jcastro ^^
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> ok I've reset the uds page for budapest, if anyone eagle eyes any errors, let me know
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/
<nigelb> jcastro: sigh, styles broke again
<AlanBell> Join us in Orlando
<jcastro> oh yarrrrgh, an image
<AlanBell> big and inaccessible image with text on it
<AlanBell> and the site as a whole isn't using the ubuntu font
<AlanBell> body { font-family: "Lucida Grande", "Lucida Sans Unicode", "Lucida Sans", Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif; }
<AlanBell> Image fails at http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/community/ http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/upstreams/ http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/vendors/
<AlanBell> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/ has a link to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<AlanBell> linaro top link goes to https://wiki.linaro.org/Events/2010-10-LDS
<AlanBell> schedule link goes to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<AlanBell> other than that, full of awesome \o/
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> Daviey: do you happen to know if uds.u.c/schedule a redirect?
<AlanBell> jcastro: the ubuntu font is now available as a webfont as well
<AlanBell> http://font.ubuntu.com/web/
<jcastro> ok got everything but the pics and the font
 * jcastro gets on the font
<jcastro> Ubuntu Loco Light Theme 0.2-rc by Stas Sușcov
<jcastro> is what we're using right now
<jcastro> do themes not autoupdate?
<jcastro> oh nm, I found the CSS editor thing
<jcastro> ah bummer, no write permission
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/709395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> can someone confirm my bug please?
<AlanBell> done
<nigelb> jcastro: doesn't that bug just get assigned to you? ;)
<jcastro> no
 * AlanBell just published http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/2011/01/27/meet-faisal/
<jcastro> they just give me an account on wordpress and I'm in charge of the content
<jcastro> not the design or anything
<jcastro> ok, time to go get tacos
<jcastro> AlanBell: there has to be some cool CSS way we can do those images without making images right?
<jcastro> like, a background, and then just text over it that we can edit?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> do the background, add the text on top
 * jcastro will think about that as he gets tacos
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day - have a great weekend!
<nigelb> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<jcastro> http://adweek.blogs.com/adfreak/2011/01/taco-bell-response-to-beef-lawsuit-sarcasm.html
<jcastro> hahah man
<jcastro> what are the chances they put this out
<jcastro> just as I prepare for a taco bonanza
<cjohnston> jcastro: unity !fail :-/
<jcastro> cjohnston: ?
<jcastro> AlanBell: ooh, nice work on that blog post
<cjohnston> when I have terminal open, but not maximized, and move my mouse to the top bar, the menu (file, ....) partially covers the word terminal
<cjohnston> trying to find a bug report on it
<jcastro> dude that's just a bug
<cjohnston> I know
<jcastro> "fail" would be like, it formatted your disk
<cjohnston> but that was my first impression
<jcastro> "unity kicked my dog"
<cjohnston> poor dog
<cjohnston> ll
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> yeah, it kicked my dog, that's for sure
<paultag> anytime I hear unity, I cringe
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston: not joking, man
<cjohnston> im sure a lot of people feel that way
<paultag> when it renders my system unsable, I'm not happy
<cjohnston> ya.. that'd be a problem
<jcastro> says the tiling window manager guy
<cjohnston> so far, after about 15 minutes, I'm doing ok
<AlanBell> thanks jcastro, I think it is a good project and I have a slightly different slant on it than other persona projects that are about
<paultag> jcastro: I don't using a tiling window manager, dude :)
<paultag> jcastro: have you ever used Fluxbox? ;)
<jcastro> AlanBell: *nod*
<doctormo> paultag! My friend! Can I ask a favour?
<jcastro> paultag: I have transcended window manager arguments
<jcastro> though if you think about it, if you moved the unity launcher to the right we'd be windowmaker!
<doctormo> jcastro has transcended argument full stop.
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, what's up
<doctormo> paultag: Visit http://www.livestream.com/technicallyaclassroom?t=358762 and tell me if you see or hear anything
<paultag> jcastro: dude, it broke my netbook. I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 UNR, and Unity made that machine chry
<paultag> cry *
<doctormo> I'm trying to see if I can get webcam studio and livestream to talk nicely in time for tomorrows inkscape session.
<paultag> Mutter is a sack of junk
<jcastro> oh dude on 10.10?
<jcastro> yeah screw that, do unity2d dude
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, I know it's not using Mutter anymore
<doctormo> paultag: Why do you think it was junked for compiz?
<paultag> doctormo: because it sucks
<paultag> doctormo: i'm there but it's offline
<doctormo> Ask a stupid question...
<paultag> doctormo: now I have to sit through a 30 second ad
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21686/how-do-i-install-the-unity-2d-desktop
<doctormo> paultag: Give licestream a second,
<jcastro> there you go bro
<jcastro> that's the way to make 10.10 UNR rock again
<paultag> jcastro: it's cool. I don't muchly care for it, I'll just stick to GNOME / Fluxbox
<paultag> doctormo: kk, I'm up and waiting
<doctormo> It was interesting, the 10.10 normal install + netbook-launcher + 3d = suck, but netbook-launcher + 2d = awesome. I guess it's a legacy package now, but I thought it was better than unity on 10.10
<doctormo> paultag: What can you see/hear?
<doctormo> jcastro: Can you test my livestream please? It's for user days tomorrow.
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> one sec
<paultag> doctormo: http://i.imgur.com/MIV2a.png
<paultag> doctormo: it's ugly
<jcastro> it says offline
<jcastro> but works
<doctormo> It's offline but works?
<jcastro> I see an ad with susan sarandon now
<jcastro> are you broadcasting?
<doctormo> yes
<jcastro> then no, it's not working for me
<paultag> not here either
<doctormo> Retrying, stand by mission control.
<paultag> roger
<jcastro> this is ground control to doctormo
<JFo> lol
<doctormo> OK it says it's recording and online
<jcastro> there we go
<jcastro> yep
<paultag> Ah there we are doctormo
 * JFo wants to play too :-(
<jcastro> text is a bit hard to read
<paultag> doctormo: it looks a bit shitty
<JFo> can haz link?
<paultag> JFo: http://www.livestream.com/technicallyaclassroom?t=358762
<JFo> thanks paultag :)
<jcastro> much better!
<jcastro> yes
<paultag> JFo: sure :)
<paultag> doctormo: right
<jcastro> yeah but now the text is unreadable again
<paultag> doctormo: I see very little righ tnow
<jcastro> too zoomed in
<paultag> doctormo: I can't see shit
 * JFo is having technical difficulty
<jcastro> you sound fine
<paultag> doctormo: we can
<paultag> doctormo: sec, realoading
<paultag> damn, the video keeps freezing on me
<paultag> wonder if it's my net line
<jcastro> it's stuck on that 640x480 bit
<paultag> +1 jcastro
<doctormo> The video has frozen here too, I just wanted to know if it was still going you rend
<paultag> doctormo: We can hear you
<paultag> doctormo: have no idea why you're typing ;)
 * JFo sees offline now
<JFo> d'oh
<JFo> there it goes
<paultag> doctormo: damn, looks like hell
<JFo> I see my typing :-D
<paultag> doctormo: ja :)
<JFo> yep
<paultag> doctormo: looks like we're back in the 50's
<doctormo> OK guys, thanks for your help
<paultag> roger doger
<doctormo> I'll investigate what can be done to increase the resolution. Until then, over and out.
<JFo> coolness
<jcastro> cool idea though
<jcastro> it'll be nice if you get it sorted, I've always wanted to live-desktopcast
<jcastro> AlanBell: how you liking alfresco?
<AlanBell> bloody great monolithic java heap of steaming
<AlanBell> it is great jcastro :)
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> "enterprise"
<AlanBell> just needs better import tools
<doctormo> JanC: You took _ages_ to leapfrog on askubuntu ;-)
<JanC> doctormo: heh, I haven't been very active recently  ;)
<doctormo> OK managed to convince it to do 480x270, slightly heigher than the 340x220.
<Technoviking> jcastro: any reason to save any of the ubuntu dev release forums other than the last 2? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=237
<jcastro> I wouldn't think so
<jcastro> kill them with fire!
<jcastro> jono: where's that tweet functionality?
<jono> jcastro, ratings and reviews :-)
<jono> in Natty
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I did one for shutter
<jono> when you leave a review
<jono> there is a check box
<jcastro> I just can't find the tweet button
<jcastro> hmm, maybe I missed it the first time, let me write another
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> oh I get it
<jcastro> it's connected to gwibber
<jono> yup
<JFo> jono! ;-)
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> which of course, crashes
<jono> JFo, yo!
<JFo> hey buddy
<JFo> dude, I just now found https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<JFo> why aren't we shouting this from the rooftops?
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> because it's not very good. :)
<jcastro> actually it's linked from the firefox home page
<JFo> cool
<JFo> I didn't even know it was there
 * JFo is not very observant
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/ 10.10 to 6.06
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/31090047763615745
<jcastro> YEAH!
<JFo> heh
 * czajkowski tickles #ubuntu-community-team 
 * jcastro jiggles
<JFo> :-|
<czajkowski> JFo: less face pulling, so not pleasing
<czajkowski> jcastro: howdy !
<JFo> ?
<czajkowski> JFo: the face :-|
<JFo> uh huh
<jono> Technoviking, is there a wiki page that outlines what someone should do if they want to raise an issue with a forum member's conduct?
<jono> e.g. posting slurs and nasty comments
<czajkowski> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumsFAQ#How do I report bad posts or bad behavior on the forums?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumsGovernance
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> anyone hear from kim0 ?
<jcastro> jono: did someone talk bad about severed fifth or something?
<jono> jcastro, eh?
<jcastro> wrt. reporting someone on the forums?
<jcastro> oops, I left off the :)
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> no just someone who was saying that he experienced some negative comments on there
<paultag> hey doctormo, did you hash out anything for the ubuntustudio-controls GUI?
<jcastro> yeah people have been very negative lately
<paultag> jcastro: people always suck
<jcastro> jono: I was thinking of having a few sessions about this at UDS, the mailing lists are turning into hostile territory as well
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: well oonly sounder and user
<czajkowski> jcastro: which is a small section and doesnt I think represent the large community, lcoo contacts never gets like that
<jcastro> true, but loco-contacts is more of a leader list, the people have more of a stake in the project
<czajkowski> nods
<jcastro> plus I can't remember the last time someone was like "man I can't wait to check out -devel-discuss, the quality of discussion there is SO HIGH."
<czajkowski> -doc is one I find bad
<jcastro> which brings me to another point
<jcastro> we have too many lists
<czajkowski> +1
<czajkowski> jcastro: and yet for annoucing and planning UDS we don't have one place
<czajkowski> :(
<jcastro> yeah, I've always wondered why we don't have -project
<jcastro> for "soft" like things
<czajkowski> for annoucments?
<doctormo> paultag: I'm waiting on ubuntu studio to decide what it is it wants.
<czajkowski> liek Ubuntu -NEXTRELEASE
<czajkowski> *like
<jcastro> well, we have -devel-announce
<czajkowski> jcastro: but not everyone wants to be on a devel mailing list
<jcastro> nod
<czajkowski> I know I'm usually shitless posting to that one tbh
<czajkowski> as I know the developers are on it and while the majority are lovely
<czajkowski> there are a few who are rather rude
<doctormo> jcastro: How many people in this room are active on these mailing lists and in the forums?
<doctormo> We have a core of people who protect and stand by the Code of Conduct.
<paultag> doctormo: let's roll with my framework and get it done
<jcastro> I am active on 2 subforums and mostly read-only on mailing lists
<paultag> doctormo: a working beta is better segfaulting final product
<doctormo> I just don't think we do enough to be visible, and part of that is of course that we're very busy getting things done.
<doctormo> paultag: Got that wiki with field names?
<paultag> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/SettingsApp/Redux
<daker> czajkowski, no his last tweet was yesterday
<doctormo> paultag: I need to you to review those in the list and format them into fields. I.e. text/bool/number/enum. Just tell me what data you want out of the user and I'll organise it.
<JanC> it's mostly only 2 or 3 people who are almost always negative on sounder
<czajkowski> daker: ok
<czajkowski> daker: thanks
<paultag> doctormo: OK. I'll do that tonight -- can you whip up some logo action while that's going?
<doctormo> paultag: Ubuntu studio already has a logo. :-/
<paultag> doctormo: no, for the interface and such
<czajkowski> whoo nice lot of Ubuntu community at FOSDEM next weekend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2011
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> jono: can you tweet if anyone in Ubuntu community will be at FOSDEM to add their name to the wiki if they want to meet up, please.
<doctormo> paultag: I've either made you an icon, or created kubuntu studio http://imagebin.org/134909
<paultag> doctormo: I really like that logo, a lot, actually
<paultag> ScottL: prod
<paultag> ScottL: http://imagebin.org/134909  <-- doctormo's doodle
<paultag> doctormo: I'm grooving off the speaker-esque center bit
<paultag> I love the waves thrown off on the right
<doctormo> paultag: You've seen the ubuntu studio icon, right?
 * doctormo doesn't want to take credit for that.
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, but I've never looked that deep into it -- I glaze over most details
<jcastro> and now
<jcastro> weekend time
<jcastro> paultag: make sure you behave while I am gone
<paultag> jcastro: <3
<paultag> BBl, wine time right now. Much love!
<AlanBell> nice
<jcastro> wine?
<jcastro> you don't seem like a wine person
<AlanBell> I was going to have a hot chocolate, but now I think I will add a little something to it
<paultag> jcastro: srsly?
<paultag> jcastro: I'm an i-tal, dude
<jcastro> you strike me as more of a wine /cooler/ kind of guy
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> see what I did there
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> heyo!
<paultag> jcastro: you should go on tour, dude
<doctormo> paultag: You're in italia?
<paultag> doctormo: c'mon *tagliamonte*
<doctormo> paultag: But you sounds American
<paultag> doctormo: my family, dude. I was born and raised in the US
<paultag> doctormo: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs016.snc6/166600_1312299727860_1241640381_31326082_7044428_n.jpg  <-- for christ's sake
<czajkowski> that's like saying I'm polish!
<czajkowski> :)
<paultag> czajkowski: no one says they are american in america -- they always identify with where their family is from
<AlanBell> you are English!
<paultag> AlanBell: actually, yeah -- 1 / 4
<czajkowski> paultag: odd
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I am not!
<paultag> AlanBell: 1/4 english, 1/4 austrian, 1/2 italian
<paultag>  = 1 badass
<AlanBell> czajkowski: just following your logic
<paultag> ohh. czajkowski
<paultag> yeah, czajkowski is english as hell
 * czajkowski hugs the Shamrock! 
<jcastro> she's about as english as I am australian
<paultag> jcastro: soooo, lots?
<czajkowski> 31 years in Ireland and 4 months in UK my dears :)
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> OK, for real
<paultag> wine time
<paultag> love ya'll much
<jussi> paultag: no, 1/4 english, 1/4 austrian, 1/2 italian = 1 scary paultag :D
<jcastro> jono: jfo: I just found the coolest thing
<jcastro> http://jtab.tardate.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-29
<cjohnston> jcastro: are you running natty?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> Do you have skype working on it?
<jcastro> haven't tried
<cjohnston> gotcha
<doctormo> jcastro: FYI I've gone through the stack for v4l and v4l2 and the stack for webcamstudio. The problem with high resolutions are squarely a problem with flash
<paultag> jussi: :)
<nigelb> yo paultag
<paultag> yo nigelb
<paultag> nigelb: I'm a bit drunk, don't mind me
<doctormo> paultag: Join da club
<nigelb> paultag: I believe 'a bit' is an understatement every time you say that
<paultag> I'm having me a good night
<nigelb> :D
<paultag> unlike last week
<paultag> (which ended in horror)
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> wow, I am talking way too much
<nigelb> what kind of horror
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> PM
<paultag> nigelb: the kind that wakes up next to you ;)
<gpc> lol
<nigelb> I hope he doesn't regret the logs of it
 * paultag hopes she can't check freenode logs / knows my irc nick
<paultag> 'night world!
<doctormo> paultag: Nighnight
<nigelb> greg-g: haha, I keep seeing you everywhere! Now on p2pu too
<pleia2> Daviey: your User Day session is in an hour, all ready? :)
 * pleia2 is going to head to bed
<czajkowski> pleia2: *hugs*
<czajkowski> pleia2: very late
<pleia2> czajkowski: *hugs*
<pleia2> yeah, 2AM
<czajkowski> go sleep
<czajkowski> hope the headache is gone
<pleia2> it's lingering, so I really need to get some sleep
<pleia2> someone poke Daviey if he doesn't show for his class please ;)
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> he's not on irc much lately though
<pleia2> yeah, he confirmed last week that he'd be here, so here's hoping
<czajkowski> heh
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you don't happen to have a way off IRC to poke Daviey, do you?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Pendulum: did you find Daviey
<cjohnston> czajkowski: he forgot about his session :-(
<greg-g> nigelb: :P all good things
<nigelb> greg-g: heh
<nigelb> greg-g: I was reading the name, I was like, 'wait a minute.. I know a greg.  Ooooooh, this is greg-g!'
<greg-g> :)
 * greg-g is EVERYWHERE!
<nigelb> I noticed :p
<pleia2> czajkowski: there are two empty spots on emea board, right?
<jcastro> popey: how did your session go?
<popey> hard to say
<popey> i talked into my irc client for an hour
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I've watched like 4 episodes of Fringe today
<jcastro> I can't stop!
<czajkowski> pleia2: 1
<pleia2> czajkowski: oops, my announcement said 2, oh well :)
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> you're replacing us :(
<czajkowski> *sniff*
<pleia2> actually, your board only has 7 total?
<pleia2> americas has 8
<pleia2> so does asias
<pleia2> I think maybe you need 2 :)
<pleia2> quorum is still 4
<czajkowski> hmm ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-30
<greg-g> nigelb: I haven't been watching p2pu-dev stuff for a while, what is your role? (Your IRC email just jumped out at me)
<cjohnston> Convention center that we had UDS at in October caught fire today...
<cjohnston> http://www.wftv.com/news/26663007/detail.html
<Pendulum> wow
<cjohnston> and with that.. i go to bed
<Pendulum> that's not good :(
<cjohnston> g'nite
<Pendulum> g'night
<cjohnston> if it was tomorrow, i would have been there... thats my second due
<Pendulum> haha
<jcastro> wow, I didn't feel the need to kill that guy this time
<Pendulum> heh
<jcastro> you all must be rubbing off on me
<jcastro> with your kindness and stuff
<Pendulum> nah, I think he was a little calmer
<Pendulum> I had a moment of wanting to smack him and say "he just answered your question already" so it wasn't my kindness :P
<jcastro> must been lyz
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> we spoke in private a few times throughout the day
<Pendulum> I did think he was overall calmer
<Pendulum> so that probably was lyz :)
<Pendulum> (I just started getting cranky since I'd been up since 6)
<pleia2> I think he was trying to be better, just sometimes doesn't know where the line is
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> and that's teachable :)
<pleia2> his pedantism makes it very difficult
<greg-g> wow, I just reread the log from the CC meeting when my ubuntu membership was approved. nxvl and I got it on the same day! (I didn't know him then)
<nigelb> greg-g: I try to help however I can
<nigelb> greg-g: I was talking to jessy the other day and the IRC issue came up, so I agreed to try to fix it up.  Jessy and I filled out grf that day
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nhandler> greg-g: That is one thing I miss, I only have a few emails from when I got membership, no IRC logs
<jcastro> I can't remember when I got my membership
<jcastro> other than it was the CC
<jcastro> it was like cjwatson, mdz, etc.
<paultag> jcastro: 2007-10-02 09:20:35 EDT 2007-10-02
<jcastro> that was my second time around
<paultag> ah
<paultag> jcastro: after being in the ubuntu membership queue for a year, I finally made one of th meetings
<paultag> jcastro: on 2008-08-08
 * nhandler just remembers having to wait about a month for all of the votes to come in on his application from the MOTU Council
<greg-g> nhandler: it isn't here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/CC
<nhandler> greg-g: I got membership through the MOTU Council, not the CC
<greg-g> ah
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-23
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> sorry for the delay
<JanC> the ideas are interesting  ☺
<cjohnston> yup
<MrChrisDruif> True, I also like responding on AskUbuntu more then the fora, one of the reasons being the rewarding system
<jono> JanC, :-)
<JanC> ideas about this sort of thing have been around for a long time though, and the current "karma" on LP is part of it  ☺
<jono> JanC, I agree, but I don't karma serves us well
<jono> it only covers a small range of things, and is just a number
<jono> I think people identify more with trophies
<JanC> karma is okay for some subset of contributions
<jono> JanC, agreed
<JanC> well, *I* don't care about trophies  :P
<jono> JanC, which is fine :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but just "okay" isn't good enough in my humble opinion
<jono> we wouldnt mandate this on Ubuntu users
<jono> it could be an opt in system
<JanC> I guess it could be one factor to consider to approve Ubuntu Membership too
<JanC> as in, a positive factor
<MrChrisDruif> Will it pull in previously gathered trophies?
<MrChrisDruif> There are a few things mentioned I have already done in the past ;-)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: you mean, like askubuntu trophies?
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; that too ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> But also "Clicked a button" etc trophies
<jono> MrChrisDruif, right now it would focus on the set of trophies defined here
<jono> it could potentially be extended to pull in additional trophies too
<jono> JanC, I agree - this could be a useful means of assessing membership
<jono> the boards could evaluate a user's trophy cabinet
<JanC> hm, you might even want to provide printed proof of those trophies
<MrChrisDruif> jono; I understand, but I meant that a part of the set of trophies defined here I've already done
<JanC> for people in countries where this is important
<jono> JanC, I don't understand, why would you need to print it out?
<JanC> http://river-valley.tv/how-to-get-contributors-to-your-freelibreopen-source-project-from-vietnam-and-asia/
<jono> JanC, what page doesnt really indicate why you would need to print out content
<jono> sorry, maybe I am just not seeing it :-)
<jono> oh it is a video
<JanC> it's something Hong Phuc Dang explains in that talk: people in (some) 3rd-world countries need (written) proof that their involvement in open source is not a waste of the money needed to let them attend university  ☺
<jono> oh I see
<jono> that makes sense
<JanC> as in: they could be doing a job (and make money) or being involved in in open source (and get a "diploma" for it)
<JanC> where "diploma" means something that can help you make more money later  ;)
<JanC> jono: her talk is really interesting, and she has experiance with organising open source events & communities in Asia
<jono> cool, I will check it out
<jono> thanks for the link JanC :-)
<JanC> I was at that talk, after all
<JanC> and so was akk, I suppose
<jono> cool
<jono> brb
<JanC> and maybe also some Canonical people  ;)
 * MrChrisDruif is writing an application letter to a company in hopes to get a job and education
<Martyn> ??
<Martyn> Isn't it usuall you get education, and then a job?
<MrChrisDruif> Martyn; here in Holland we've got something called a dual education. It means you get practical experience on the job and the theoretical information behind it on school
<MrChrisDruif> So usually you would, but in this case I don't ^_^
<Martyn> neat
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<jokerdino> good day.
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey bkerensa, jokerdino
<dholbach> if you all want to do me a favour, please grab a developer near you and ask if they want to give a session at UDW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable - I'm struggling a bit to get people on board this time
<bkerensa> dholbach: Pinged two of the best developers I know :)
<bkerensa> slangasek and kees :P
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hallo dholbach
<popey> dpm: seen people reporting redirect loop on the chinese tour?
<dpm> popey, hm, no, I haven't. If it's happening, we should ping ant
<dpm> let me load the tour myself...
<popey>  see my G+ feed
<dholbach> I don't get the the issue either
<dpm> it's working fine here, let me point ant to your feed's comments
<dpm> ah, they use Chrome
<popey> works fine for me in chrome
<dpm> and for me in Chromium
<dpm> ok, poked ant
<daker> dpm, Erreur 310 (net::ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS)  - Chromium 18.0.997.0
<daker> and the url is something like this : http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/zh-CN/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/index.html/
<dpm> daker, ah, thanks! what steps do you follow, starting from www.ubuntu.com, to get into that loop?
<daker> yes i clicked the "中文" button
<dpm> and then you get the loop straight away?
<daker> yes
<dholbach> maybe an issue they fixed which might still be hanging in some caches/proxies?
<dpm> good point. daker, if you refresh the page with shift+F5, do you still get the issue?
<daker> same thing
<nigelb> I can't reproduce with Firefox
<daker> dpm, it works now
<dpm> hm, might have been a temporary issue?
<daker> maybe
<ts2> the first time I clicked the link I got the redirect error, but not the second of subsequent times
<scott-work> good morning everyone
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119
<balloons> morning :-)
<mhall119> morning balloons, nice weather isn't it?
<balloons> SO nice!
<mhall119> I may be working from the hammock this afternoon :)
<balloons> the forecast says perfect weather here all week. I'm guessing it's the same for you
<mhall119> yup, upper 70s all week
<nigelb> there needs to be an irssi plugin to convert F to C.
<nigelb> Why don't y'all use C like normal people :P
<mhall119> because we're Americans!
<nigelb> Proudly using the imperial system :D
<balloons> sorry nigelb .. highs are 27 c all week
<nigelb> yeah, I converted :)
<mhall119> next he's gonna want us to talk meters and grams :(
<nigelb> But I try not miss a chance to make fun of Fahrenheit
<balloons> we're just trying to give legacy to that kings foot
<balloons> :-)
<nigelb> heh
<balloons> we could move to kelvin...
<nigelb> which is not bad.
<dpm> morning  balloons
<dpm> morning mhall119
<balloons> morning dpm
<snap-l> Hey, I'll give you the whole length and mass thing
<balloons> err well, afternoon dpm :-
<snap-l> but you'll take my Farenheit from my cold, 32F fingers.
<nigelb> lol, that was a good one
<balloons> I was not alive the last time the us tried to convert to metric.. funny thing is I can see how companies would simply use it to cheat consumers, and people would feel ripped off even if the prices stayed consistent throughout the conversion
<snap-l> WEll, what's funny is most things are already measured in litres
<snap-l> liquor: 750ml, 1 litre, etc.
<balloons> yes -- try selling gas in liters and see how that goes for you
<mhall119> morning dpm, dholbach and jcastro
<snap-l> balloons: They do that in canadia. ;)
<balloons> yep.. been there, bought that
<snap-l> We 'merkins gotta have our mpGs
<mhall119> soda is about the only thing most people think of in terms of metric measurements
<balloons> everything would look good on paper tho.. cheaper prices, more miles per X :-)
<mhall119> unless it's small amounts, then it's still ounces
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/526/ is a good conversion guide
<snap-l> mhall119: Most of our baking goods are still in ounces
<mhall119> most weight measures are still pounds/ounces
<snap-l> Yeah
<mhall119> try coming up with something like "a pint's a pound the world around" in metric
<ahayzen> Why can't everyone just adopt SI units? Only 3 countries in the world haven't officially adopted SI (Myanmar (Burma), Liberia, and the United States)
<mhall119> ahayzen: the same reason some people like bright-pink hair
<ahayzen> @mhall119: lol... but it makes things much easier for Physics :)
<meetingology> ahayzen: Error: "mhall119:" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> I'm *always* a valid command!
<balloons> ahayzen, that's interesting... only 3 places left..
<ahayzen> balloons: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units
<ahayzen> balloons: Under 'Cultural issues'
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach>  ./mhall119 fill up UDW schedule
<dholbach> :-P
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> now you'll get "Bad command or filename"
<mhall119> dholbach: hey, I've already filled several slots for you
<dholbach> I know
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> mhall119, let me know if the pilot scripts work for you :)
<mhall119> dholbach: will do
<dholbach> mhall119, it's just what I'm still struggling with right now :)
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we should merge UDW and UADW next time ;-)
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I don't quite understand the difference
<dholbach> well there's content about developing apps for Ubuntu and there's content about how to work on the Ubuntu platform (packaging, integration, etc.)
<dholbach> but there's more and more overlap and it'd be just one event to plan, announce, etc
<mhall119> yeah, I think you're right
 * highvoltage wants an mhall119 script too
 * mhall119 wants a script to build daily ISOs of qimo (hint hint, highvoltage )
<highvoltage> mhall119: I was thinking of that just last night :)
<jono> morning all!
<dholbach> hey jono
<nigelb> Hi jono
<jono> hey dholbach, nigelb
<mhall119> morning jono
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> ahhh the sweet smell of coffee brewing on this dreary day
<jono> the weather is awful here
<mhall119> it's beautiful here
<ahayzen> jono: Hi ...'You have accomplished something! Clicked a button' ... Well done with all the work on the accomplishment system. Really liking where this is going :)
<jono> ahayzen, getting there :-)
<jono> thanks for the encouragement
<ahayzen> jono: Wish i could help but too many exams at the moment though :(
<mhall119> jono: is there an API doc for libaccomplishments
<mhall119> or should I just browse the code?
<jono> mhall119, no, but you only really need the one function in there
<jono> mhall119, if you read the code it is pretty simple
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: do you want me to focus on a lens for oneiric or precise?
<pangolin> Congratulations! You have just violated ACTA, the DoJ has been informed.
<mhall119> that's too easy to do for it to be considered an accomplishment
<s-fox> Hello.
<pangolin> mhall119: it could be the 1st accomplishment
<jono> mhall119, I think Oneiric would be cool, but if a problem, let's focus on Precise
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> jono: precise would mean I have to upgrade my laptop and singlet
<mhall119> which I want to do anyway, but would take more time
<dpm> mhall119, I meant to ask you this last week. I'm not sure if I've asked you that already or if it's come up in a conversation already, but are you thinking of integrating singlet into quickly? e.g. creating a quickly template for lenses
<mhall119> dpm: I'll be talking to didrocks about that later this week
<mhall119> to see what would be the best way of doing that
<dpm> mhall119, cool. You might want to talk to mterry too. He's the current quickly maintainer now
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> is jcastro working today, or is he recovering from SCaLE?
<mhall119> I heard there was a lot of people in the juju and unity talks there
<nigelb> did you guys see the canonicalpeoplelookingatthings.blogspot.com blog?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> I have a couple I need to submit
<popey> ☺
<czajkowski> I have a lot on pix.ie
<popey> submit them!
<jono> mhall119, you should be running Precise right now
<jono> please upgrade
<jono> it is running pretty stable anyway :-)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> popey: how does submit them ?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, hangout sent
<dpm> jono, weird, I cannot see it
<dpm> are you using your usual g+ account? I cannot see it in your home page either
<dpm> now
<MrChrisDruif> Should all the new power saving settings be applied when you upgrade to Precise?
<balloons> jono, our time fell off my calendar -- when do we meet today?
<jono> balloons, 11.30 Pacific
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, I'm not 100% sure but I believe they are in precise.. check colin's post
<balloons> jono, thanks :-)
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; they (should be/are) in precise, but will they also apply with an upgrade?
<balloons> you mean vs a fresh install?
<koolhead17> hi all!!
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; yes
<MrChrisDruif> Upgrade isn't the same as a fresh install. A lot of stuff in a default fresh install isn't processed in an upgrade
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, I don't think I've ever understood this perception of always wanting fresh install
<balloons> in reality they are identical, unless you or something you've installed modifies the default, AND on upgrade you keep your old configuration
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; see above and also with upgrades I get cruff
<MrChrisDruif> And who doesn't alter the default installation?
<MrChrisDruif> I've got the default install modified so much you almost can't call it Ubuntu anymore ^_^
<balloons> lol.. I understand your thought process, but I *think* it's overblown. I don't know enough to say one way or the other I suppose so I won't
 * mhall119 upgrading
<balloons> some of the changes are kernel related, so no matter what, your good there
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
 * MrChrisDruif will also see what happens when upgrading
<balloons> if you do like blank installing tho, dpkg makes it easy to dump your current list of packages and reinstall them again anew
<balloons> i dump my list and my sources.list in with my backup so I can "restore" my entire system including os if needed..
<mhall119> the only reason I ever do a fresh install is to get rid of all the junk I've installed and never use
<daker> what do you think of this nigelb  bug #920538
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 920538 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "Just use cloud-images.u.c instead of the AMI browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920538
<nigelb> Isn't that page auto-gerated?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe I should install the mini-ISO some day, only install cruft I want ^_^
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, net-installs of only the base system work for the hardcore
<daker> nigelb, yes
<balloons> i have walked that road with old hardware
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, that's want I'm talking about...maybe even debian ^_^
<popey> balloons: I feel the same way about upgrades
<popey> it frustrates me when people just tell everyone to do a clean install and not upgrade
<popey> we will never get upgrades tested if those people giving support tell people not to do it
<popey> so the quality goes down as a result, self defeating spiral of fail
<nigelb> daker: To be fair, I always use cloud.ubuntu.com to find an AMI
<balloons> yes.. this really sounds like a experiment/post
<balloons> do a little proof testing
<balloons> I'll diff my system now, versus a clean install ;-) hehe
<daker> nigelb, comment on the bug
<MrChrisDruif> "Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager."
<daker> popey, for me it takes less than one hour to a do fresh install, upgrading takes about 4/5 hours for me
<popey> what else were you going to do with those hours?
<popey> sleep?
<koolhead17> guys whoever is working on UDS site please change the Budapest banner http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/community/
<balloons> daker, really interesting on the time difference.. is your cpu really slow or?
<MrChrisDruif> Probably popey ^_^
<daker> balloons, P4 512M of RAM
<daker> CPU is 1Ghz and something
<balloons> odd. I mean, if that's the case then yea i would wipe install.. but do you reinstall your packages afterwards? that likely takes some processing time as well
<daker> yes
<daker> VLC/Chromuim/Xchat
<daker> you can say it will takes on other hour to install the packages
<daker> 2h < 5 h
<popey> plus time taken to download the iso
<daker> hhhh, i use the CD
<popey> ☺
<balloons> lol.. superfast internet bandwith, but slow pc.. means it's faster :-)
 * koolhead17 looks at daker
<daker> ツ
<jono> dholbach, still here?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<daker> sorry guys but i will delete this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/juju/small-fix/+merge/68038
<daker> and i will not sign any agreement
<dpm> dholbach, say if I've written a super cool app, but a) have no idea on packaging and I'm happy for it to be packaged in Ubuntu or Debian and b) would like to have it in the archive, what's the first step I would have to do?
<dpm> (assuming the developer of the app does not want to maintain the package)
<dholbach> if it's not packaged yet, check out the packaging guide, then read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<jono> daker, any particular reason why you don't want to sign it?
<daker> jono, ah i just found that they have updated the process, now i can sign it online
<jono> daker, awesome :-)
<daker> but one thing is missing, where are the terms ?
<daker> jono, i can't find the terms :/
<jono> daker, reply to the bug to ask for the terms and I will ask Kapil to respond
<daker> ok thanks
<popey> http://www.canonical.com/sites/default/files/active/images/Canonical-HA-CLA-ANY-I.pdf
<popey> isnt that it?
<daker> popey, i think yes
<daker> popey, but i can't find it here https://forms.canonical.com/contributor/
<jono> daker, I just pinged Kapil, he will update the bug report
<popey> http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<popey> that page links to it
<popey> and to the form
<daker> thanks jono popey
<jono> thanka daker!
<dpm> ok, see you all tomorrow!
<technoviking> crap, my laptop died this morning
<dholbach> :-(
<technoviking> dholbach: Do you know of anyone that could help the Salt folks (saltstack.org) get there software into Ubuntu/Debian
<technoviking> They gotten a package into testing, but are stuck there
<dholbach> if it's in testing it's in Debian already and we can sync it
<dholbach> can you mail me some details?
<technoviking> I updated there PPA and working to make them a juju charm
<dholbach> I'll look into it tomorrow and see who I can find
<technoviking> dholbach: sure
<technoviking> dholbach: many thanks
<mhall119> jono: I've got about 30 minutes of install left (then who knows how much cleanup), but we can try a hangout and see what breaks
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; same here ^_^
<jono> mhall119, sorry, got stuck on a call
<jono> mhall119, you free now?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, hangout invite sent
<MrChrisDruif> bbiab
 * dholbach call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<balloons> bye dholbach1
<dholbach> bye balloons :)
<MrChrisDruif> Bacl
<MrChrisDruif> back*
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing broke yet ^_^
<jono> balloons, all set in a few mins?
<balloons> you bet
<jono> balloons, cool man, will send an invite in a min
<jono> just wrapping up a few things
<balloons> lots happening this morning :-)
<jono> indeed
<jono> damn, need to reboot
<jono> one sec
<MrChrisDruif> jono; you reboot in 1 second O_O
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<czajkowski> I reboot in just under 10
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: Will you be staying in Portland after CLS for OSCON or just CLS this year?
<bkerensa> would love to have a Ubuntu Hour when you are in town
<jono> mhall119, who is Ricky Rosario?
<jono> is that the Sumo guy?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<mhall119> chatting with him now
<jono> cool
<MrChrisDruif> It might be me, but my laptop *feels* cooler ^_^
<balloons> did you run powertop before/ater?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, sorry
<MrChrisDruif> I'll run it after at least
<jono> mhall119, wow, it seems Sumo could be a neat fit from your notes so far
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; does it show temps anywhere?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<balloons> ohh powertop? I don't believe so, just the power usage which indirectly relates to temps
<balloons> however lmsensors does show temps ;-)
<balloons> not sure if there is an indicator for that? there was under gnome2.. you could even control the clockspeed and set the cpu governor
<jono> balloons, http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/23/nicholas-skaggs-qa-blog/
<jono> should get people looking at your blog
<balloons> and so it begins :-)
<balloons> great, thank you
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> so I'm switching how I use GTG, instead of tags for projects, like @canonical or @unity, I'm tagging them as people that will be involved in them
<mhall119> I think this will work much better
<mhall119> now I need to hack gtg to allow gravatars instead of just colors on tags
<balloons> call me slow, but I'm seeing the rss feed for voices.canonical.com.. is that something I can follow or not?
<balloons> of course.. found it
<balloons> it never fails.. spend 10 mins looking for something, but the second you ask you find it
<balloons> http://voices.canonical.com/feed/rss/ in case anyone cares :-)
<akgraner> balloons, "the orange notebook"  nice title!
<balloons> akgraner, thank you :-) it should look a bit familiar
<akgraner> that it does
<akgraner> so you're wife is using Ubuntu does she want to get involved in the community?
<balloons> my wife has been using ubuntu for a bit.. I think she might enjoy getting involved
<akgraner> Oh cool, that would rock.
<balloons> lol.. I say a bit, she's been using it as long as I have, since I admin all the pcs in the house.. :-)
<akgraner> :-)
<balloons> she enjoys using gimp, and knows more about it than me!
<mhall119> balloons: that's why I always ask first :)
<balloons> mhall119, ohh.. someday maybe I'll be as smart as you
<balloons> ohh the sunset is lovely.. I think I shall go out and watch it.. good night to you all
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-24
<technoviking> can someone send me a PM
<cjohnston> no
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<head_victim> Anyone know a good point of reference I can point someone to that are asking about the ethical nature of "selling" ubuntu on ebay?
<head_victim> No matter, I just reread http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing and saw it did actually cover that
 * popey spies someone trying to change the password on the ubuntudevelopers channel on youtube
 * popey wonders if it's jcastro or jono
<dholbach> popey, it was me, nevermind - I was too stupid to read the instructions properly
<popey> haha
<czajkowski> q
<dholbach> for a moment it seemed to me like Google had moved off of "old youtube accounts" to google-accounts only and I felt like my Google account was not connected to the channel
<dholbach> then I found the "or youtube username" bit :)
<cprofitt> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> cprofitt, pong
<cjohnston> cprofitt: !
<cprofitt> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<cprofitt> dholbach: I added myself to the schedule for the lifecycle presentation... balloons is away right now
<cprofitt> let me know if that needs to be moved
<dholbach> NICE :-D
 * dholbach hugs cprofitt
<dholbach> you're a hero
<dholbach> thanks
<cprofitt> thanks for thinking of me
 * cprofitt hugs dholbach back
<dpm> hi mhall119, good morning, do you know someone who'd be able to answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/95956/creating-a-unity-lens-the-name-activation-does-not-exist-in-the-context-of-u
<mhall119> dpm: it just so happens I had to find that answer this morning, I'll answer it
<dpm> mhall119, excellent :)
<mhall119> dpm: developer.u.c has C and Python api docs, why not vala?
<dpm> mhall119, we've only got the main languages there, and giraffe, the tool that creates the docs from the gobject-introspection .gir files only supports C and Python for now.
<mhall119> vala isn't a main language?
<mhall119> It's one the files and application lenses are written in isn't it?
<dpm> Yes, but that's for the shell -e.g. we don't have C++ docs, either-. For app developers, we currently recommend Python.
<dpm> I agree that it would make sense, but at the time of setting up the docs infrastructure, the priorities were Python and C for Unity API documentation
<dpm> and since there hasn't been any update to giraffe since then, there haven't been any new languages to support as an output
<mhall119> dpm: answered
<dpm> mhall119, thanks!
<jcastro> hello
<s-fox> Ping dholbach
<dholbach> s-fox, heya
<dholbach> I got your mail
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<s-fox> No worries. I don't know what info you want though dholbach .
<jcastro> s-fox: hey so someone volunteered
<jcastro> I will send a mail today
<s-fox> jcastro, good show. who?
<dholbach> s-fox, let me look it up real quick and mail you back
<s-fox> Okay, brilliant. Thank you.
<dholbach> s-fox, thank YOU
<jcastro> Chris Kempson
<mhall119> jcastro: where's my bounty money?
<s-fox> Email received dholbach . I'll work with the rest of the forum council and hopefully get this to you as soon as possible. When do you need it by?
<jcastro> waiting for him to accept the answer
<jcastro> mhall119: and it always makes me wait 24 hours anyway
 * mhall119 is like dog the bounty hunter
<dholbach> s-fox, don't kill yourself doing it, but sometime soon would be nice - maybe Mike still can let you know which buttons to press to get it :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: just point everyone to askjorge.info
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's not longer his job though, where's my askmichael.info ?
<cjohnston> according to Jane, it is
<s-fox> dholbach,  I can probably start on it tomorrow evening. I'd start today but I have to prep for a php dev job I am going for tomorrow.
<cjohnston> The way I understood it was thats the job of all the community team ;-)
<dholbach> s-fox, cool, maybe somebody else can help with it as well
<dholbach> s-fox, thanks a lot
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro, dpm, balloons: awake? team meeting time :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: buy your own domain
<mhall119> dholbach: awake and caffinated
<mhall119> cjohnston: I see how it is
<dholbach> #ubuntu-meeting is taken by the server team
 * cjohnston has the sudden urge to pop a balloon
<dholbach> so let's just do it in here
<dholbach> #startmeeting
<cjohnston> mhall119: i already got him. its not fun to do it again
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 24 16:09:58 2012 UTC.  The chair is dholbach. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<dholbach> #topic roundtables
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: roundtables
<mhall119> dholbach: do we have any kind of agenda?
<dholbach> I think we'll just do the roundtables to get everybody on the same page, then see what kind of other business it generates
<dholbach> and if you have questions, just ask
<dholbach> I have my notes in front of me, so I can go first :)
<dholbach> #topic update daniel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: update daniel
<dholbach> it's been a while since the last meeting, so here goes:
<dholbach>  - Patch pilots: added Herton, piloted myself, set up schedule for next month, reminded everyone of getting back to it.
<dholbach>  - UDW: call for sessions, almost done with the schedule.
<dholbach>  - Dev Advisory Team: team call, organisation of notes, reached out to both new contributors and folks who might be ready for upload rights, wiki docs up to date, moved some parts to trello.
<dholbach>  - ARB: discussion with dpm and mvo about further plans, review of ARB queue, catch-up call, call with Michael Nelson about PPA submissions, casted some new ARB members.
<dholbach>  - Development docs: submitted an article to Linux Magazine, merged Packaging Guide fixes.
<dholbach>  - Dev News Team: split up responsibilities, wrote dev updates, started interviews with software-center team, Edubuntu team and others.
<dholbach>  - Harvest: finally got access to the logs, fixed two bugs, asked IS to deploy, hopefully soon up and running again, together with Andrew Starr-Bocchichio deployed Fedora patches data feed. Now just need pgbouncer installed to hopefully resolve the problems we had a while ago.
<dholbach>  - Talked with Michael Hall about patch piloting in other teams, provided Michael with a couple of scripts to help.
<dholbach>  - CC: organised IRC Council restaffing, dealt RMB Asia/Oceania quorum issues - mailed general thoughts to RMBs/CC. CC meeting + private call, assisted with German team IRC channels.
<dholbach>  - Stats: got access to ubuntuwire, investigating Ultimate Debian Database data.
<dholbach>  - Took remaining holidays + swap days. Platform team rally. Catch up with email. Almost there.
<dholbach>  - Misc: had a look at a2png+metapixel for generating some graphics.
<dholbach> Any questions?
 * mhall119 feels like he should have written all this out already, to copy/paste
<jcastro> hey about the ARB queue
<jcastro> any new apps?
<jcastro> that made it through I mean
<mhall119> jcastro: looks like we had some additiona lenses
<mhall119> davidcalle's utility lens I think
<dholbach> AFAIK there's 2 lenses which came in, and lots of clean up in the queue
<dpm> jcastro, yes, the utilities lens
<dpm> and the sshsearch lens
<jcastro> NICE!
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> sshsearch looks like a typo :)
<dpm> ;)
<dholbach> ok, who wants to go next? jcastro?
<dholbach> #topic update jorge
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: update jorge
<jcastro> hi everyone
<jcastro> I just came back from all-weekend long SCaLE
<jcastro> and got a bit sick but I'm powering through it.
<snap-l> jcastro: Con-crud?
<mhall119> scale flu
<dholbach> :-(
<jcastro> - Did 3 events, first was my talk on Unity
<balloons> feel better jcastro -- that was alot of travel
<snap-l> Hope you feel better
<dholbach> jcastro, hope you get well soon again!
<jcastro> which I was surprised at how positive it was, I was expecting to be flamed, but it was awesome
<jcastro> then we ran a 3 hour long charm school
<jcastro> which Clint mostly ran, I gave away shirts, etc.
<snap-l> jcastro: I think people are over the "Unity sucks" phase
<snap-l> Now we're gearing up for HUD sucks. ;)
<jcastro> Mike Basinger started a phpbb charm
<jcastro> and finished /and submitted/ a charm for salt
<dholbach> nice
<jcastro> which is nice, not bad for a guy who learned what a charm was the same weekend
<snap-l> sweetness
<jcastro> last talk was my general juju talk, which was packed!
<jcastro> standing room only in the back
<jcastro> Clint really did a great job with the demo
<jcastro> and we were swamped with questions
<snap-l> jcastro: We're planning a charm school at CHC for the long-edition
<jcastro> Found out disney uses ubuntu! and we saw the rasberry pi running XBMC at 1080p.
<balloons> jcastro, that's awesome news
<jcastro> Met the guy who started jenkins
<mhall119> the disney news was pretty cool, I wan't to find out more about that
<jcastro> he was happy to hear how we use it, and asked if we could tell the world about (hint hint balloons)
<jcastro> other than that
<jcastro> this week will be finalizing the plans for charm school at Strata
<jcastro> and the million things on my trello board
<jcastro> other than that, good to be back!
<snap-l> jcastro: Recommend a heavy dose of Iron Maiden's "The Trooper"
<dholbach> any more questions for Jorge?
<mhall119> so does Ubuntu run on rasberry pi?
<mhall119> I didn't think we supported teh ARMv6 it had
<dholbach> jcastro, thanks a bunch
<balloons> jcastro, hmm.. let me know his details, we'll sync up
<dholbach> balloons, do you want to go next?
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't know, but it was awesome
<dholbach> #topic update nicholas
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: update nicholas
<balloons> alright, I liked dholbach's bullet style so we'll do that a fire away
<balloons> -setup blog and wrote introduction post to everyone, saying hello world
<balloons> -reached out and met lots of cool folks working on "QA" stuff for ubuntu. ubuntu friendly. u+1, ubuntu bugsquad, platform qa, canonical qa team
<balloons> -worked with mhall119, jcastro and stefano on caseconductor charm. hoping to get charm running as soon as mozilla folks finish coding case conductor
<mhall119> nigelb: ^^
 * nigelb looks around innocently.
<balloons> -met and setup meeting with mozilla folks (thanks nigelb for pointing me to irc.mozilla.org) to discuss requirements and needs for case conductor
<balloons> -learned a bit about meetingbot and successfully managed to host a meeting :-)
<dpm> good work!
<dholbach> wow, congratulations! :)
<balloons> I think that's about it..
<dholbach> I'm still wondering if the command I just typed was the right one ;-)
<dholbach> great work balloons, good to see you're getting to know everyone :)
<dholbach> any more questions for balloons?
<dholbach> mhall119, want to go next?
<mhall119> sure
<dholbach> #topic update michael
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: update michael
<mhall119> - updated dholbach's bug_stats to include MP stats for unity, nux and compiz
<mhall119> - worked with dpm and aquarius to remove couchdb recommendations from the developer portal and ubuntu one developer pages
<mhall119> - cleanup/update Unity API documentation on the wiki
<mhall119> - met up with the Ubuntu TV team, started the process of providing community contributors an easy way of getting started hacking on UbuntuTV
<dholbach> nice :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: I'd like to do the intro for Saviq at UDW, btw, to try and prevent his entire session from devolving into a "Why did you make it in secret" flamewar
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> - worked with cjohnston and linaro members on planning enhancements for summit
<cjohnston> yay
<dholbach> (I'll add your name to the schedule, so I remember to add you as a helper/speaker/host/whateveritis)
<mhall119> - started lens creation guinelines with johnlea and davidcalle to prevent the proliferation of per-source lenses
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks,also I'll take a full hour for my tech overview, that'll make me run up against saviq's session anyway
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> awesome
<mhall119> - Got SUMO running on a test instance, began the process of evaluating it for our needs
<cjohnston> mhall119 is trying to become a sumo wrestler
<mhall119> - Spoke with thumper about implementing a patch pilot and other ways to improve community collaboration and involvement with the DX team
<mhall119> - Started the process of moving everybody out of #ayatana and into #ubuntu-unity channels
<dholbach> +1 for more patch pilot coverage :)
<mhall119> - misc work with the dx team to cleanup and improve the documentation and examples out there for unity
<mhall119> that's it for me
<dholbach> thanks a bunch mhall119
<dholbach> questions for mhall119?
<dholbach> dpm, ready?
<dholbach> #topic update david
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: update david
<dpm> yes!
<dpm> - Post Budapest rally catch up
<dpm> - Worked with dholbach, the ARB and others to review and clean up the ARB queue
<dpm> - Contacted Kazam developers to ask them if they want to submit their app to developer.ubuntu.com - any other suggestions for apps to add to the Software Center are welcome! ;)
<dpm> - Re-enabled automatic language pack generation for Precise
<dpm> - Translations team meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2012-01-19
<dpm> - Worked with ant from the web design team to provide an internationalization infrastructure to the Ubuntu Online Tour. See it now in Simplified Chinese ;) http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> - Postponed a bunch of developer.ubuntu.com work items - there are no web design team resources available for phase 2 this cycle, so we'll be going on maintenance mode this cycle and start phase II on the next
<dholbach> I can't read it, but it looks just great :)
<dpm> 新春快乐
<dpm> so happy new year! :-)
<dholbach> dpm, so you picked up a new hobby? :)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> enough languages
<dpm> I'm still considering learning a new one
<dpm> but Chinese would be too hard for me
<dpm> perhaps Arabic...
<dpm> anyway :)
<dpm> - Revived a conversation with the im-config (a package to switch input methods) upstream developer to migrate to im-config in Ubuntu
<dpm> - Refined the documentation on how to create localized images: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95190/what-is-an-ubuntu-localized-image-and-how-do-i-create-one
<dpm> - Worked on a proposal to help localizing ubuntu-docs images
<dholbach> yeah, anything but French - it would get seb128 closer to his plan of making it the official language of Ubuntu :-P
<dpm> yeah, he even got as far as getting rickspencer3 to talk French!
<dpm> - Started working on a new tutorial with Quickly for developer.ubuntu.com (still WIP, getting back in touch with development and getting to know PyGI)
<dpm> and I think these were the main things
<dpm> any questions?
<dholbach> nice, good work dpm - it was great to work with you on the ARB bits
<dpm> same here :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<dholbach> with Jono partly on holidays and partly in a meeting with some web team, I guess we can conclude the roundtables section
<jono> sorry folks
<jono> thanks dholbach for coordinating this
<mhall119> he's on holiday-meetings
<jono> my call has finished and I am waiting for my next one now
<dholbach> ok, let's conclude the roundtables then
<dholbach> #topic other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: other business
<mhall119> jono: your definition of 'holiday' needs some work
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> is there anything you want to bring up? discuss? good news? stuck somewhere? anything else?
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<nigelb> mhall119: Its the day in which he has only 8 hours of meetings.
<jono> dholbach, I am pretty good, no topics to raise right now
<jono> anyone else?
<balloons> nothing here
<dholbach> if anyone has some spare speaker for UDW up their sleeve, let me know - if not, I'll go and recruit some for my 4 empty slots now :)
<dpm> I'm good too
<jono> I have one thing
<jono> so what does everything think of the HUD?
<cjohnston> looks cool
<dholbach> yeah, same here, I can't wait to play around with it
<ahayzen> looks very good :)
<jono> awesome
<jono> I have been playing with it
<jono> it is pretty cool
<jono> I think it might be in the PPA now
<mhall119> HUD looks cool
<jono> indicator-appmenu
<jono> not sure though
<jono> folks can ask tedg in #ubuntu-unity
<dholbach> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unitys-hud-feature-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<mhall119> I'll be sure to talk about it during UDW
<dholbach> nice
<balloons> make that 3 slots open.. lol
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<koolhead17> hi all
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119 is already sufficiently involved in UDW ;-)
<dholbach> ok, I think that's a wrap :)
<dholbach> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 24 16:46:56 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-01-24-16.09.moin.txt
<mhall119> balloons: yeah, I'm adding to one of my existing 2 sessions
<balloons> mhall119, I figured as much.. I had to poke anyway
<jcastro> mhall119: we need to chat soonish today
<mhall119> balloons: you should hang out in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat next week, so you'll know how to run a session for the next time
<mhall119> jcastro: sure thing, let me finish installing HUD ;)
<balloons> hud is invoked merely by pressing 'alt', n'est pas?
<mhall119> oui
<snap-l> Does HUD intercept alt-commands intended for terminals (for things like IRSSI / Weechat?)
<dpm> balloons, would you have a few minutes to talk about the "test cases for localized images" work item?
<mhall119> snap-l: I think only in the way that the global menu did
<mhall119> but i'm still installing it
<balloons> dpm, sure..
<balloons> let me pull up the blueprint
<dpm> cool. balloons, if you've got some time now, we could do a hangout, which I think will be much quicker.
<balloons> yes, lets
<dpm> ok, let me set it up...
<mhall119> snap-l: HUD seems to ignore Alt+<key>
<dpm> balloons, ok, invite sent
<mhall119> only tapping alt will bring it up
<jono> is planet ubuntu having some problems?
<s-fox> jono,  bit slow but does load
<jono> thanks s-fox
<s-fox> Of course down for me says it is down. lol http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> yeah it's twitchy today
<jcastro> ah guys
<jcastro> john oxton is the cause of our WI problems
<jcastro> he had a bunch and wasnt' aware how to use that
<jcastro> so I should have that fixed soon
<snap-l> mhall119: Ah, interesting
<mhall119> wi problems?
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html
<jcastro> we are close
<mhall119> jcastro: should any of those be assigned to me?
<jcastro> I don't think so, I am not sure though
<jcastro> anyway, aha, looks like he figured it out, that's probably how we got back under
<balloons> jcastro, mhall119 caseconductor guys say we can do a test deploy of our charm at this point. The app should be able to come up (although it's not usable). I'd like to get something on the calendar this week to do a test deploy to canonistack
<jcastro> balloons: ok, can you liaise with stefano?
<balloons> i can -- when is he usually around?
<jcastro> he's on central europe time
<jcastro> but I am unsure how around he is on irc
<jcastro> I will mail you his email
<balloons> thanks
<mhall119> wow, that's an old card/w 36
<mhall119> bah
<jcastro> I keep getting a call error
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, but staying on irc for a while...
<mhall119> jcastro: when do you want to get together with balloons?
<jcastro> whenever
<mhall119> right now?
<jcastro> I am slammed with a bunch of time sensitive things right now, can we discuss this tomorrow?
<jcastro> oh, I thought you meant physicially?
<mhall119> I did
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> tomorrow is fine
<mhall119> oh, and in the second between your list of tasks, can you give some thought to charming summit?
<jcastro> Sure
<jcastro> "Do it!"
<jcastro> :)
<dholbach> dinner time - see you all tomorrow
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<balloons> markshuttleworth.com down? weird
<mhall119> overloaded perhaps
<jcastro> I think he needs to move to the cloud
<mhall119> not enough dragons in the cloud
<pleia2> why not? dragons have wings!
<scott-work_> cjohnston: i thought that work items were to be tied to launchpad account names?
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, but only charming ones get to the clouds
<scott-work_> cjohnston: re: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-ubuntustudio-misc-improvements
<pleia2> mhall119: oh, I see
<cjohnston> they do
<jcastro> we have a mediawiki charm
<mhall119> jcastro: where's the summit charm?
<cjohnston> what you put in wasn't a lp name
<jcastro> mhall119: make one?
<mhall119> not my job
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> you're the cloud guy, cjohnston is the summit guy
<jcastro> so you're saying cjohnston isn't doing his job?
 * jcastro snickers
<mhall119> yeah, he's spending all his time doing nigelb's job
<pleia2> cjohnston: btw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-January/001878.html
<cjohnston> jcastro: get me a few paychecks
<pleia2> cjohnston: so people know it exists now, I'll wait until word from Arwen about a dinner plan
<cjohnston> pleia2: email me the link please
<pleia2> k
<scott-work_> cjohnston: hmmm, i thought it was, sorry for the confusion
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll give you all the paychecks you want, just tell me how many zeros to put in front of the decimal
 * scott-work_ wonders if something changed or he just made a dumb mistake
<cjohnston> mhall119: a 1 and then 17 0s
<cjohnston> bbl
<mhall119> I only said zeros
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-25
<cjohnston> pleia2: ty re: email
<akgraner> Dual Monitors rock!  Loving how Precise is just working :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<akgraner> :-)
 * mhall119 loves how *fast* precise is working
<akgraner> nods now if impress would work I would be happy
<akgraner> nothing like getting ready to present and when you hook up the projector your presentation goes away
<nigelb> akgraner went from NTEU to being a geek with two monitors!
 * nigelb runs
<akgraner> nigelb, after the weakest geek at SCALE I don't know if I will ever call myself a geek.  I think I need therapy now
<nigelb> what happened?
<akgraner> just ask jcastro abd pleia2  about it - I didn't answer a single question correctly, but I was kinda funny though :-)
<pleia2> actually I missed it, exhaustion struck :)
<akgraner> for example one of my questions was was - who said  - "its a trap" my answer - My husband the day I he proposed.
<akgraner> My husband the day he proposed
<nigelb> hahahaha
<akgraner> I mean I chocked on stage - I couldn't even remember what BSD meant - DOH
<akgraner> choked even
<akgraner> Dang it - I give up
<akgraner> I can't spell a @#$% thing tonight
<nigelb> lol
<pleia2> the memory of it was so traumatic it causes her to choke upon recalling it :)
<akgraner> +1 pleia2
<akgraner> I told Gareth that I was sending my therapy bill to SCALE he laughed :-)
<nigelb> hahaha
<akgraner> Becca's teacher wants to know what technology we have at home...:-/
<akgraner> this ought to be fun...Becca just said, "Nooooo you had to use the words Linux and Ubuntu! Seriously, now she is going to want me to explain this to her."
<nigelb> hahaha
<mhall119> akgraner: lol
<mhall119> akgraner: you'd be proud of Michelle, she was at a PTA meeting the other night and one of the teachers said they wanted to have more educational software, but they knew the school couldn't afford it
<mhall119> so she put on her FOSS hat :)
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> mhall119, nice!
<akgraner> hmm the warning box that shows up to say something is wrong and to check for updates failed :-( but updating manually seems to work
<akgraner> s/box/icon
<bkerensa> gnight all
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> ...and also here
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<jokerdino> hey guys, is there a release notes somewhere for the 12.04 alpha1?
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> hello czajkowski
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> hey jussi - how are you doing?
<jussi> dholbach: wrecked
<jussi> so tired not possible to describe :
<dholbach> jussi, been waking up a couple of times during the night?
<jussi> dholbach: a couple of times? ...
<dholbach> thought so
 * dholbach hugs jussi
<jussi> but its amazing, Im tired as hell but very happy. ust wish I could help more for Sari - there are certain things I just cant do...
<czajkowski> jussi: how she doing?
<jussi> czajkowski: super, no issues, just lots of work :)
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach will soon run out of Marketing juice
 * dholbach just finished https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions
<dholbach> time to write the announce
<czajkowski> dholbach: posted to fb locoteams page
<dholbach> yoohoo
<akgraner> dholbach, just tweeted, FB, and g+'d it for you
<dholbach> muchas gracias
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939 because of the large image it's all moved to the bottom, can someone give a head's up to Mark when he's around?
 * MrChrisDruif wanted to say jono, but realised it was Mark ^_^
<popey> MrChrisDruif: looks fine here
<popey> are you viewing the internet in a 160x120 pixel window?
<MrChrisDruif> It moves down from the HUD image
<akgraner> looks fine here as well
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Must be something in Chromium 18.0.997.0 (Developer Build 116462 Linux) Built on Ubuntu 11.10, running on Ubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward text btw, build on 11.10, running 12.04 <_<
<dholbach> UDW announce is out, I also posted on Fridge, OMG! and sent to LWN
<dholbach> any other place I should send it to too?
<dholbach> ah, forums
<dholbach> can somebody please sticky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11639184 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11639185 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11639186 please?
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill!
<technoviking> dholbach: I will look around for a staffer
<dholbach> sweet :-D
<cprofitt> dholbach: hey
<cprofitt> the 21:30 slot works best for me, but the 21:00 is ok too.
<technoviking> dholbach: I just mailed the forums council, could not find any forums staff online in irc.
<cprofitt> technoviking: did you try Joeb454?
<cjohnston> jcastro: too much email for you?
<technoviking> he is away it looks
<jcastro> heh, yeah
<dholbach> thanks a bunch technoviking
<cjohnston> poor jcastro
<dholbach> hey cprofitt
<cjohnston> jcastro: only a 2300 line code change today
<czajkowski> technoviking: hardly recognised you in the pics! KUDOS!
<dholbach> cprofitt, I mailed warp10 and you - if you can just resolve it together (I think he said that the original slot for him would probably work too) and let me know if the schedule needs changing, that'd be great
 * mhall119 hates taking the car to the mechanic
<mhall119> this must be what non-computer people feel like when they need their PC repaired :(
<technoviking> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> mhall119: lol
<cprofitt> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<cprofitt> not a problem
<daker> HELP, i am going to throw my PC from the window
<mhall119> daker: I'm too far away to help you lift it, sorry
<daker> mhall119, what are going to lift? a P4 with 512M RAM, i915 and X crashing every 10mins
<mhall119> daker: to help you throw it out the window ;)
<jcastro> hey daker
<jcastro> you see my bug about the AMI browser?
<daker> jcastro, yes sir
<jcastro> what do you think?
<jcastro> also, hey if I wanted to make these changes myself, I could just do a merge proposal right?
<daker> jcastro, no :/
<daker> the branch is in +junk
<jcastro> oh
<daker> maintaining becomes hard :/
<daker> and deployment too
<jcastro> ah bummer
<jcastro> yeah, I can't fix deployment yet, that will take a while
<jcastro> can you do the change for the AMI browser though? I can push that through.
<daker> sure give me 5min
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> We do have an ad for developer week if you want to reuse it: http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/2191/235
<dholbach> ah yes, right
<dholbach> let me add it
<dholbach> thanks jcastro!
<jcastro> I made ads for all the IRC workshops
<dholbach> nice :)
<daker> jcastro, do you want it to be opened in a new window (tab)?
<jcastro> nope, just straight up please
<daker> jcastro, done https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/%2Bjunk/uecv2/
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> is there a way we can move that branch to the trunk of the project?
<jcastro> that way I can make changes and just submit them to you?
<daker> sure will do it later
<jcastro> I'll file an RT and just have them pull from here for now
 * jcastro high fives daker 
<daker> argh the fan is accelerating again
<koolhead17> hi all
 * dholbach hugs daker
<jcastro> RT filed, woo.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<cjohnston> o/
<dholbach> have a great evening
<daker> a+
<jcastro> dpm: hey so what do we need to do wrt. disqus?
<jcastro> or do we just wait for legal?
<dpm> jcastro, wait, there was another update yesterday, but it seems jono only CC'd me. It seems sorted out and now the ball is on me to talk to ISD to install it with a few modifications
<jcastro> ooh can you fwd me pls?
<dpm> jcastro, sure!, give me a min
<jcastro> heya mhall119
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+patches
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> I randomly ran into a bug while reporting a hud bug
<jcastro> so basically Ted needs to be poked X amount of time on X projects about patches.
<mhall119> gould?
<jcastro> yes
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> 49 weeks and 11 weeks.
<mhall119> I'm supposed to have a call this thumber this afternoon about patch pilot again
<jcastro> nod
<mhall119> woot! still under a year!
<jcastro> hah
<mhall119> it's only pre-11.04
<mhall119> meaning pre-(unity by default)
<mhall119> I can only assume the patch won't properly apply to current trunk
<jcastro> I'm more worried about two contributions just sitting there this whole time
<jcastro> one thing I wish launchpad would do
<jcastro> is when someone attaches a patch
<jcastro> just make a branch and plop it into the merge queue
<jcastro> but until we have magic like that he should be checking the patch view at an interval that is smaller than 11 weeks
<jcastro> mhall119: now the question is, how many of unity's components have the same kind of thing?
<jcastro> anyway, something to think about it
<jcastro> I've already ridiculed Ted, so no need to go there yet.
<jcastro> hah, oh man
<jcastro> mhall119: are you sitting down?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana/+patches
<mhall119> jcastro: ouch
<mhall119> I'll bring that up with thumper this afternoon
<jcastro> a bunch are probably worthless
<mhall119> that's not a 'poke someone' list, that's an institutional problem list
<jcastro> yup
<jcastro> I can understand preferring merge proposals
<mhall119> probably, but worthless patches are usually easy to spot, and should therefore be (gently) refused
<jcastro> but that doesn't mean ignore old school patches
<mhall119> we could probably do a modified tarmac that would generate MPs
<jcastro> if that how a person wants to roll but still contribute then that doesn't mean they deserve an ignore stick, heh
<mhall119> I just have to get nigelb_ fired so he has time to make it
<jcastro> yeah, anything to make those more visibile would be awesome
<jcastro> though I do remember a bug report I filed on having any patch just be made a branch somewhere in LP
<mhall119> jcastro: I can probably add "Bugs with patches" to daniel's bug stats graphs
<jcastro> nod
<technoviking> jcastro: will get back to the phpbb and salt charm if I sorry getting call back to work for emergency:)
<jcastro> hey no worries
<jcastro> the charm store doesn't freeze like the archive
<jcastro> roll at your own pace yo
<technoviking> Oracle really harshes my mellow
<mhall119> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+patches
<jcastro> woo! one down!
<mhall119> 2 down
<mhall119> one won't fix, one fix committed
<koolhead17> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16731071  I think everyone is aware of this Ubuntu in BBC story :)
<mhall119> koolhead17: first I've seen it,  thanks for posting
<koolhead17> mhall119: The changes were revealed on a blog posted by Mark Shuttleworth, the lead designer at Canonical - the London-based firm behind Ubuntu.
<koolhead17> seems like some typo there
<popey> oooo
<mhall119> aw, mark was demoted? poor guy
<koolhead17> mhall119: :P
<koolhead17> someone should contact the guys and get it fixed!! :P
<cjohnston> Well.. Is that not one of the many things that fall under sabdfl
<popey> yup
<popey> Product Strategist is his actual job title
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<head_victim> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> head_victim, pong
<czajkowski> head_victim: moderated your email
<head_victim> dholbach: ah was just going to get an opinion on it before sending and you were the last council member I saw talk anywhere :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: cheers
<head_victim> FIngers crossed we begin some forward motion on the topic.
<dholbach> I'm in the middle of four other things right now, but I'll have a look later on
<dholbach> thanks for pinging about it
<head_victim> dholbach: no dramas, was thinking of having it proofed but now it's sent it's less urgent.
<head_victim> Sorry it's taken a while to get it out there.
<dholbach> no worries
<czajkowski> nigelb: your mail is moderated
<nigelb> czajkowski: Thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
<nigelb> czajkowski: Sorry about being late, its been a crazy week
<czajkowski> np
<bkerensa> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817529/ =/
<dholbach> bkerensa: I have none of these packages installed over here
<bkerensa> hmm well I'm trying to login with unity but the option is no longer listed in the lighdm login screen
<dholbach> the first one have been removed
<dholbach> is the unity package installed?
<dholbach> ah no, I'm sorry - indicator-appmenu I do have installed
<dholbach> but indicator-applet and indicator-applet-complete seem to have been removed from precise
<bkerensa> I have not uninstalled unity but its not showing oddly
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and when I try installing it gives me some nonsense about libindicator3-7 being uninstallable
<bkerensa> Login options used to be Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D plus Classic and Classic (No Effects) but when I went to try Unity today so I can see how HUD works I noticed Unity disappeared
<dholbach> install it :)
<dholbach> which mirror do you use?
<popey> bkerensa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> to make sure you're not missing anything
<popey> (the caret is important)
<bkerensa> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817539/
<bkerensa> no go =/
<popey> bkerensa: apt-cache show unity
<popey> bkerensa: also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<bkerensa> popey: Result http://paste.ubuntu.com/817540/
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817542/
<bkerensa> sources.list.d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817543/
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<popey> shows the mirror you're using is probably outdated
<popey> switch to a main mirror and update again
<bkerensa> I see
<popey> does it fail if you just "sudo apt-get install unity" ?
<bkerensa> yes
<popey> bummer
<bkerensa> =o)
<bkerensa> well 536 updates
<bkerensa> just by changing mirrors
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Do mirror providers not have some sort of obligation to sync with main every so often?
<s-fox> dholbach - I have sent you the forum stats for last year.
<dholbach> s-fox, awesome, thanks muchly! :)
<s-fox> July had a big surge on new registered users, but you'll see that yourself.
<dholbach> maybe new people who tried out Ubuntu during the summer holidays :)
<s-fox> Maybe, but the number of new threads didn't increase that much. :)
<s-fox> Almost like they registered, but never did anything more.
<dholbach> hm ok
<s-fox> bit weird, haha ;)
<s-fox> I am going to see if I can pull some details for those who registed. Perhaps we got hit by a bot creating accounts.
<dholbach> sure, if it interests you - don't do it just for me - I feel like I asked for enough already :)
<dholbach> I don't know how hard it is to do, but maybe there's a way to do a cleanup every now and then, let's say a user who didn't post anything after 6 months - maybe there's even a plugin for that
<s-fox> I would seriously be against that, we have several known users who haven't posted in over a year but still do login to check threads / mails etc.
<s-fox> I would add that having a "dormant" accounts doesn't really hurt us ;)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa>  Its like Pandora for cats
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> Heise writes about UDW: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ubuntu-Developer-Week-fuer-Ubuntu-12-04-1422539.html
<dholbach> now we'll get loads of Germans ;-)
<bkerensa> awesome :D
<dholbach> yeah, that's one of the biggest tech news sites in Germany
<dholbach> I was a bit surprised
<dholbach> but now we might even get the best out of it :)
<bkerensa> We need some Russian developers
<bkerensa> they are amazing at coding
<dholbach> The H too: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-Developer-Week-for-12-04-Precise-Pangolin-announced-1422218.html
<jcastro> Daviey: hey
<Daviey> hey mr castro
<Daviey> jcastro:
<jcastro> Daviey: why does #ubuntu-cloud exist?
<jcastro> it's not a trick question
<jcastro> I just wonder why we keep splitting our communities into hairs
<Daviey> jcastro: legacy
<Daviey> jcastro: there was ALSO #ubuntu-virt a while ago.
<Daviey> I'd be happy for #ubuntu-cloud to redirect to #ubuntu-server TBH
<Daviey> #ubuntu-virt is now dead btw
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so what do I do, just talk to ubuntu-irc?
<Daviey> jcastro: hold fire.
<Daviey> jcastro: i'll add it to the ubuntu-server teams agenda for discussion next meeting (tues)
 * jcastro nods
<popey> Lets have a meeting about it!
<jcastro> popey: that's the difference between guys like us
<Daviey> popey: hmm, maybe this falls into you remit?
<jcastro> and Daviey. :)
<Daviey> popey: slashing resources people use, is your job, right? ;)
<jcastro> no one is using it
<Daviey> it /does/ get used...
<Daviey> (not by me.)
<popey> pffft
<popey> also
<popey> I am trying to file a bug in bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<popey> you are not helping! :D
<JanC> http://coworking.betagroup.be/hosting-the-fosdem-participants/ --> if you know any Ubuntu developers/teams that want to sit together to work/discuss/etc. on Friday or Monday before/after FOSDEM...
<jcastro> bkerensa: nice work on that dev update dude
<bkerensa> jcastro: dholbach is a great teacher
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> nono, I'm not :)
<dholbach> but it's definitely more fun writing those dev updates together
<bkerensa> indeed
<jcastro> do you guys etherpad?
<bkerensa> dholbach: You are going to be at UDS?
<bkerensa> jcastro: Google Docs
<dholbach> bkerensa, yep
<bkerensa> dholbach: Well I hope to go... Would be a good learning opp
<dholbach> yeah
<daker> jcastro, the link is wrong here http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/01/openstack-jenkins-dashboard-available-for-testing/
<jcastro> yikes, ON IT
<technoviking> dholbach: your thread should be sticky
 * dholbach hugs technoviking
<dholbach> sweet
<bkerensa> dholbach: If while fixing a bug a fixer sees another bug can they fix both or should one open another bug report then fix both and submit patch?
<dholbach> as you like it, really
<bkerensa> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: hangout invite sent
<jcastro> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> yes
<jcastro> do you have a link to the first patch pilot email you ever sent?
<jcastro> mhall would like to implement that for DX
<jcastro> and we're looking for a template on how to yell at people
<jcastro> I mean .... collaborate. :)
<dholbach> I think it was Rick who mailed the whole team
<dholbach> but afterwards I sent a "here's how it works mail"
<jcastro> ah I see those now
<jcastro> sending them to mhall
<jcastro> thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<dholbach> jcastro, you just forwarded a mail from myself to me? :)
<jcastro> oops!
<jcastro> I was forwarding all your work to mhall
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<jcastro> so he can implement it for dx
<dholbach> mhall119, de nada
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach>  I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<akgraner> jcastro - could you take a look at the syndication settings for cloud.u.c again - there is still non-ubuntu related stuff hitting the planet?
<jcastro> WHAT
<jcastro> I fixed that
<jcastro> let me check
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I posted those
<jcastro> the charm school one and the openstack one?
<jcastro> I wrote those
<pleia2> those are great, these ones are not:
<jcastro> what you won't see are the company syndicated ones, etc.
<akgraner> nope - http://www.cloudave.com/16853/next-iteration-of-paas-will-amazon-join-that-race/
<pleia2> http://www.cloudave.com/16853/next-iteration-of-paas-will-amazon-join-that-race/
<pleia2> http://gigaom.com/cloud/should-nosql-startups-be-afraid-of-dynamodb/
<pleia2> http://www.cloudave.com/?guid=e5727405f6062ebb866e6a4b3f38d291
<pleia2> ^^ those all hit the planet RSS feed this week
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but I fixed that
<pleia2> the last one ended up in the rss feed yesterday
<jcastro> I just fixed that at scale
<pleia2> the other two from "2 days ago"
<jcastro> ah, ok well by default now on cloud.u.c we don't use the planet tag
<pleia2> ok, I'll let you know if another one shows up
<jcastro> I don't see them on planet right now
<jcastro> and the oldest post goes to the 21st?
<jcastro> did they initially show up and then disappear?
<pleia2> the date of these articles is mostly the 20th, but they ended up in the RSS feed this week
<jcastro> I think that was my fault, I told robbie to use a certain tag and it was misconfigured in the blog
<jcastro> but I think on saturday I fixed it
<jcastro> and I just posted guidelines to the cloud list
<jcastro> so if it happens from now on it's either my fault or robbies.
<jcastro> there should be no automated stuff going on
<pleia2> ok, thanks for looking into it
<jcastro> I shall endeavour to suck less
<jcastro> theoretically the only ones you should see is the ones I post by hand, which are going to be ubuntu related.
<jcastro> no more gigaom, etc. etc.
<akgraner> jcastro, thank you!
<jcastro> note that this is how I set it up last time
<jcastro> and I failed.
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> third time is a charm though, I can't fail this time!
<akgraner> jcastro, you said "charm"  :-)
<jcastro> hah that was totally on accident
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro - is there a wiki page for the super user information/goals etc
<jcastro> superuser?
<akgraner> yep that's it
<jcastro> I don't get the question
<akgraner> you know more that beginner user but not a developer
<akgraner> I though there was an Ubuntu Superuser group effort or something like that?
<akgraner> maybe I am making that up?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> poweruser thing?
<jcastro> yeah there's a mailing list
<akgraner> ahh that's it - /me needs caffeine it seems
 * balloons is listening
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks
<akgraner> mhall119, do you have a list of all the current lenses available Unity  or know where I can find the list?
<mhall119> akgraner: I have a list, not sure if it's all
<akgraner> I hear you are the lense knowledge base :-)
<akgraner> mhall119, would you mind sharing it with me - we are starting work on the 7th edition of the official Ubuntu Book
<mhall119> akgraner: you should have a google docs invite
<akgraner> thank you!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> it's not all of them, but it's what I managed to find
<mhall119> I was working on sorting and categorizing them for a blog post
<akgraner> This is awesome!  Thank you so much.
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> akgraner: if you end up sorting/categorizing, let me know and I'll help (as long as I can turn around and blog it)
<akgraner> of course :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: also, we're putting together a set of guidelines for "When to make a new lens, and when to reuse one"
<mhall119> it should hopefully be done this weekend
<mhall119> if that would be of interest
<akgraner> great!
<akgraner> oh yes
<mhall119> akgraner: slightly related, but lenses will also work on Ubuntu TV (once it's developed enough to support them)
<mhall119> as in, the same lenses made for the desktop will be installable on TV
<akgraner> nice
<akgraner> yeah we should have a demo of Ubuntu TV on a pandaboard at Connect next month I can't wait to see it
<mhall119> sweet, too bad I won't be there to see it
<mhall119> akgraner: does Linaro support Rasberry PI? do you know?
<akgraner> not using the current toolchain Ubuntu and Linaro are on ARM v7 and Raspberry PI is ARM v4 I think - you need to go back to a Maverick build for that
<popey> bug 848154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 848154 in ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848154
<akgraner> thanks popey - I new the ARM versions were different
<akgraner> knew even :-/
<mhall119> that's what I thought, but I keep seeing articles about RP being able to run Ubuntu
<popey> yeah, lies
<akgraner> just drop back to Maverick :-)
<mhall119> glad it wasn't me that was mistaken, just a bunch of widely read articles on the internet
<popey> unfortunately they reported early on in development that they could use ubuntu
<popey> and that fact stuck
<mhall119> ah, I see now
<akgraner> mhall119, however, let me see what our guys are saying about it and I'll get back to you.
<AlanBell> mhall119: they are a nice bunch the raspberry pi people
<mhall119> akgraner: all I hear from your guys is "Enhance Summit"
<mhall119> and then "Change it back!"
<akgraner> mhall119, :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: I don't suppose they've roped you into managing connect scheduling yet have they?
<AlanBell> mhall119: I thought most of the articles were fixed, I certainly spoke to them really early on and got them to stop saying it would support ubuntu
<mhall119> AlanBell: I never went back and checked, I just remember seeign it said and that causing my confusion
<akgraner> mhall119, um no!
<mhall119> heh
<Pendulum> akgraner: how many people have you paid so that you don't have to manage the connect schedule?
<mhall119> btw, if you know of any lenses/scopes not on my list, would you mind adding them to that doc?
<akgraner> will do
<mhall119> thanks
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-) I'll never tell.
<mhall119> Pendulum: probably just cjohnston
<akgraner> mhall119, debian still has an armv5-targeted port - if you want to pop into #linaro if you need more info or explanations :-)
<jono> mhall119, how is the Sumo report going
<jono> will you be ready for our call tomorrow?
<jono> remember, this needs to be something we can give to the web team
<mhall119> jono: I'm putting it together today, it should be ready
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> jono: the isd web team? or the ubuntu.com team?
<jono> mhall119, the ubuntu.com team
<jono> I talked to Peter the other day about this
<jono> taking off back to my day off
<mhall119> ok, so a lot of the technologies used are alternatives to what's commonly found in ubuntu
<jcastro> jono: ok so in my last review I totally missed a blueprint, mine should be set now
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> I don't get why fixing oxton's wouldn't have plunked the graph, he had like 14 outstanding ones
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/u/johnoxton.html
<jcastro> that should have made a dent
<balloons> anyone know what version of moinmoin the ubuntu wiki is on? and how can I get the cool WYSISYG editor they have?
<jcastro> balloons: investigate editmoin
<jcastro> it lets you open a wiki page in whatever editor you have
<jcastro> and then when you save it pushes it back to moin
<jcastro> it's like the only way to fly and remain sane
<balloons> lol
<balloons> but look at this: http://moinmo.in/4ct10n/edit/WikiSandBox?action=edit&editor=gui
<balloons> why don't we have it?
<balloons> pretty slick, move back and forth between text and gui edit mode.. anyways, thanks for the tip.. I'll look @ editmon
<jcastro> "why don't we have it?"
<jcastro> you must be new here. :)
<jcastro> don't worry, mhall119 is going to fix all our problems
<mhall119> lies
 * balloons thanks mhall119 for being an allstar
<balloons> it's like mhall119 don't care, he gonna replace that wiki with sumo
<mhall119> which is also a wiki
<mhall119> only with mediawiki markup, not moin
 * balloons would love mediawiki
<balloons> editmoin is pretty funny.. I mean, why be stuck with the browser text box when you can use vi!
<mhall119> balloons: have you ever used bitbucket?
<balloons> rofl, i'm going to use the sandbox gui editor and then copy the source back to our wiki
<balloons> methinks that should work out
<mhall119> I want to bzr branch http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Article/ and work on it offline
<mhall119> then bzr push my edits
<balloons> ohh yea
<balloons> i have an unhealthy disdain for atlassian
<balloons> and jira..pretty sure I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like jira and finds it painfully annoying
<bkerensa> mhall119: PopVox + Lens = Win :P
<balloons> however, that's a good idea to work on stuff offline mhall119..
<balloons> you could selfhost your git repo tho on your ec2 box..
<mhall119> bitbucket is awesome, atlassian bought them a year or so ago
<AlanBell> balloons: we have moin 1.9
<AlanBell> the reason it is slow and we don't have good plugins is because the people who control the servers don't use the wiki
<balloons> AlanBell, thank you. So the gui editor I showed is in the build we're using...
<AlanBell> same reason the theme doesn't render table borders and has other unfixed bugs
<balloons> mmm sad
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo
<AlanBell> also http://blog.vinceliu.com/2009/02/reanabling-fckeditor-for-moinmoin-wiki.html
<balloons> ohh.. pretty http://ckeditor.com/
<AlanBell> balloons: the moin theme is here https://code.launchpad.net/canonical-webmonkeys
<AlanBell> yeah, ckeditor is nice
<AlanBell> the moin theme was in ubuntu-website, but got sucked into canonical-webmonkeys and they started making changes in production without going through bzr and I couldn't contribute fixes any more
<balloons> thanks for the info AlanBell
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-27
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; what did you do? ^_^ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/should-ccsm-be-purged-from-the-ubuntu-repos/
<MrChrisDruif> All hell broke loose on omgubuntu ^_^
<bkerensa> http://linux.org/ <-- for fun
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: Were you running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<czajkowski> nope never
<nigelb> Sigh
<nigelb> I guess I have to get used to mac.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm, do you know if there is a link from developer.u.c to the NewPackages wiki page now?
<dpm> hi dholbach, I don't think so, no. We should probably add it.
<dholbach> I thought you were goint to add it because you asked for the link :)
<dholbach> and there's a work item from one of my blueprints to check if there is ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, hahaha, no I was genuinely interested to know what happened with new packages
<dpm> but I can add it
<dholbach> I guess it'd make sense
<dholbach> shall I file a bug for it?
<dpm> give me a few mins and then you can tick off that WI
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> even better
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Next weeks interview is complete :D
<AlanBell> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/safetyfirst/+merge/90389
 * AlanBell has no idea if that was the right way to propose a change to something
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice! who did you get?
<bkerensa> Simon
<bkerensa> from Germany
<dholbach> awesome! :)
<dholbach> get a picture! :)
<bkerensa> I have added to interview to Google Docs with his photo
<bkerensa> I did
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> it is in my canned interview template to request one now :)
<dholbach> sweeet
<dholbach> AlanBell, it looks good
<dholbach> bkerensa, I added some more interview suggestions to the list
<bkerensa> ok cool
<dholbach> bkerensa, haha, nice picture
<dholbach> he looks like he knows what's going on :)
<bkerensa> heh :P
<bkerensa> Well I will start moving this weekend so I hope to be moved and internet migrated by next issue day
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Tomorrow I have to go buy some new furniture even
<dholbach> bkerensa, I wish you all the best with that!
<dholbach> and thanks for your tireless work
<dholbach> I'll blog about what's going on in the new-devs world soon and hope we can attract some new folks for the dev updates
<bkerensa> dholbach: I actually talked to cody and he is on board... He hopes to do a hangout with us
<dholbach> nice
<dpm> dholbach, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/ - let me know what you think. I've also added a point about PPAs
<dholbach> dpm, sweet :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> dholbach, I wrote a blog post on d.u.c yesterday, but it didn't appear on the planet (it did have the right tag to be syndicated). The only thing that I can think of is that I had to change the title and the URL of the post after noticing a typo, but that was like 2 mins after publishing. Could it be that the planet aggregator got confused? Do you have any other ideas?
<dholbach> I guess other posts worked alright, didn't they?
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> it sounds weird to me that it should be about the title and url
<dpm> I'm checking if I misspelled the tag or something as well
<dholbach> sorry, I have no idea
<dholbach> maybe IS can check the logs?
<dpm> not sure. But perhaps easier: do you know how to make the planet pick old posts? I could perhaps try to update it, in the hope that the planet picks it up
<dholbach> no, no idea :-/
<dpm> no worries, I'll experiment :)
<daker> dholbach, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/9042512/Brad-Pitt-I-suffered-depression.html
<dholbach> daker, on the flight back from Casablanca, they showed lots of videos from the Marrakech Film Festival - I think Pitt was also shown a couple of times
<daker> dholbach, btw where are the photos ?
<dholbach> ha, good thing you remind me of  it
<dholbach> I'll upload some more this WE :)
<dpm> dholbach, kelemengabor tells me he's already signed up for a UDW slot \o/
<dholbach> dpm, yep :)
<dholbach> dpm, did IS every reply to the packaging guide ticket?
<dpm> dholbach, actually, now that I think of it, they did! They fixed the firewall issue, I think, let me check...
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> NICE
<cjohnston> mornin
<dholbach> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> anyone had a look at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/ yet?
<dholbach> dpm, ~fougner just had a look at updating the look of the packaging guide
<dholbach> it might need a few small tweaks but it should be much better than it was :)
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> dholbach, I've just manually run the script and seemed to give me no errors, but I'm not sure if the html was updated, does the version look ok to you? -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/singlehtml/
<dholbach> dpm, the new look was not merged yet, but I'm working on it
<dpm> dholbach, cool
<akgraner> mhall119, are "lens" and "scope" the same thing? If not, what's the difference?
<mhall119> akgraner: lens defines the content and categories
<mhall119> they are per-content-type, generally
<mhall119> scopes do the work of finding results and plugging them into a lens, they are per-source generally
<mhall119> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Guidelines has a better description
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> thanks for the link
<mhall119> np
<jcastro> akgraner: hey, I could have sworn we had a "submit button" on the fridge
<jcastro> am I crazy or can I just not find it?
<akgraner> we used too - hmmm
<akgraner> oh I know we took it down when SSO wasn't working
<akgraner> we have a webform as well that I can put back on there as well
<akgraner> jcastro, would that be helpful?^^^
<jcastro> I just need to know where to submit news
<jcastro> even text there that was like "Mail us news" that sent to the right place would work I think
<jcastro> anyway, where do I send my news. :)
<dpm> akgraner, I was looking for the translator interviews we posted a while ago in the fridge, but they seem to have gone. Do you know what could have happened? Was there a migration of data gone wrong some time, or something like that?
<akgraner> ok we are re-doing our wikis
<akgraner> dpm, let me look - I'll get back to you on that one
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll add that to the site :-)
<dpm> akgraner, in case it helps, here's one (broken link) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2067 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524951
<akgraner> thanks
<dpm> I can't find it in the fridge nor in the interwebs
<akgraner> I'll look once I get off my call :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: balloons: I don't travel until end of Feb if we want to plan a get together.
<cjohnston> a whole month of no traveling?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> yeah, he's slacking
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> dpm - I found this - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2010/07/06/ubuntu-translations-interviews-aron-xu-simplified-chinese-team/
<akgraner> but it looks like some stuff didn't migrate well
<dpm> akgraner, yeah, the picture is missing, and it seems it's authored by boredanblogging, so does that mean it was migrated manually?
<mhall119> now there's a nick I haven't seen in a long time
<akgraner> yep he pulled in the information when we went to wordpress
<akgraner> I'll have to dig into everything with pleia2 and IS and find you a better answer - but I figure it out and get you a better answer
<akgraner> s/I/I'll
<akgraner> dpm, do want a list?
<akgraner> I can get you all the links for those interviews if that will help you
<dpm> akgraner, that'd be really helpful, yeah
<akgraner> ok - can I get it to you Monday?
<dpm> akgraner, sure. However, if it's something you can show me how to do myself, I'm equally happy to do it
<akgraner> I'm just searching the Fridge using the spreadsheet
<dpm> akgraner, which spreadsheet, the interviews one?
<akgraner> dpm yep
<akgraner> do you need the link?
<dpm> akgraner, if you've got it handy, that'd be really helpful, otherwise I can try to find it
<akgraner> yep one sec
<dpm> akgraner, also do you know where the pictures that were originally in the posts could have gone?
<dpm> got the link to the spreadsheet, thanks!
<akgraner> dpm, nope  - but I can find out.  I may still have copies of them locally so if I do I'll send you what I have - the problem I think happened when everything had to go back to the Canonical servers that's when we lost some stuff :-(
<akgraner> but I don't know all those details, but I'll dig into it
<dpm> akgraner, speaking of local copies, I think I should have the pictures on e-mail somewhere. Don't worry about it, I'll find them.
<akgraner> ok
<jcastro> I have dibs on bacon when he joins
<mhall119> jcastro: watch your cholesterol
<jcastro> jono: dibs!
<jcastro> I can go whenever. :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> jcastro, eh?
<dholbach> hey jono :)
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> just claiming you for a call today. :)
<jono> jcastro, ahhh
<jono> cool
<jono> yep, lets sync up this afternoon
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> jono, you didn't see the other part of the 'dibs' conversation:
<dholbach> <jcastro> I have dibs on bacon when he joins
<dholbach> <mhall119> jcastro: watch your cholesterol
<dholbach> :-P
<jono> dholbach, what was it?
<dholbach> ^
<dholbach> jono, what I just pasted above :)
<jono> haha
<jono> dpm, brb, need to reboot then will call
<jono> dpm, hangout sent
<jcastro> daker: your change is now live on the site, thanks dude!
<cjohnston>  /11
<mhall119> all the way to 11?
<cjohnston> hush
<pleia2> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<jcastro> Ta!
<pleia2> we're rewriting all the wikis to make this stuff easier to find ;)
<pleia2> (and deleting lots of pages, do we get a gold star? :))
<mhall119> jono: are we still on for a call?
<jcastro> pleia2: you always get a gold star.
<jcastro> new rule though, "keep jorge away from m&m's at ubuntu booths"
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> "We have m&m's at the booth!" should be "We have a flu delivery mechanism at the booth!"
<jono> mhall119, yeah
<jono> just wrapped my call
<jono> one sec
<balloons> little flu candies!
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jcastro> balloons: I sent stefano your way
<jcastro> does the tool work yet? :)
<balloons> talking to the guys right now :)
<jcastro> <3
<balloons> but yes we can test the charm, though the tool is still undergoing work
<balloons> it will deploy and will come up
<mhall119> jono: I don't see it
<mhall119> jono: did you send it to my canonical or ubuntu email?
<jono> sent again
<mhall119> or gmail
<jono> whatever I am connected to in G+ with
<mhall119> jono: chromium is spinng, but not loading it...
<jono> mhall119, restart maybe?
<mhall119> maybe
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<balloons> gout noc dholbach
<dholbach> balloons, which language was that? :)
<balloons> lol..
<balloons> I mispelled gute.. :-(
<dholbach> and Nacht? :)
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<balloons> and I didn't remeber night.. I only now morgen :-)
<balloons> so I used 'noc' inet slang for night
<balloons> not bad eh?
<balloons> you got it :-)
<dholbach> haha, ok :)
<dholbach> it's "gute Nacht" - ask dpm: German is a nightmare to learn
<dholbach> or ask jono :)
<akgraner> so glad other people butcher languages more than me - it's sooooooooo refreshing
<dholbach> see you on Monday :)
<dpm> bona nit dholbach!
<dpm> albeit a bit too late
<akgraner> dpm are you finding what you need?
<dpm> akgraner, I haven't had the chance to yet, but I will succeed! :-)
<daker> jcastro, you are welcome ツ
<balloons> akgraner, yea, your in good company.. my i should stick to english with only occasional attempts at french (since no one has to hear the terrible attempt at an accent)
<akgraner> balloons, :-)
<jono> balloons, hangout invite sent
<dpm-afk> have a nice weekend everyone!
<cjohnston> bye dpm-afk
<greg-g> let me just vent for a second:
<greg-g> 1) why are non-Ubuntu members posting to planet.ubuntu? (eg: members of the Canonical design team, through design.canonical.com)
<pleia2> under the same policy as we allow corporate blogs
<greg-g> 2)...
<greg-g> hmm
<MrChrisDruif> 2?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Corporate_Blogs
<greg-g> 2) was going to expand on getting multiple/duplicate hits due to the Fridge, but, whatever :)
<pleia2> we could create a fridge feed that's planet-specific where if it was already syndicated to planet we don't put it there again
<greg-g> pleia2: that list is out of date of approved corp blogs given the number that canonical has syndicated, I believe
<pleia2> yes, it's out of date
<pleia2> we should probably just remove the list entirely, it's difficult to maintain
<pleia2> if anyone has questions about the non-member blogs the CC has approved they can just email the CC
 * greg-g nods
<pleia2> (Dell was approved for a while until they broke their feed and sent us junk, we made them take it off)
<jono> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity
<jono> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CommunityLeaders
<pleia2> greg-g: we've actually been encouraging canonical blogs on the planet so they can feel more like part of the community and get their ideas out there with the rest of ours, the division between canonical and community is largely seen as not good, we want us all to be working together
<pleia2> (design blog is a particularly good example of this)
 * greg-g nods
<balloons> meh, http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=go&answer=1289346
<jono> balloons, hangout invite sent
 * AlanBell is on unity2d
<AlanBell> having broken system with ccsm ;)
<pleia2> next person to mention ccsm has to put a quarter in the swear jar
<AlanBell> eo54
<jono> jcastro, I want to get UDS sponsorship out today
<jono> is everything in place in LP, with the reg form etc for me to announce?
<jono> I just need to pick a closing date, right?
<jcastro> jono: yep, but last I checked was 2 weeks ago
<jcastro> mhall119: have you made any changes since then?
<jono> jcastro, could you look into this please
<jono> I want to announce today
<jcastro> sure, gimme 5 to sort it
<jono> deadline is Fri 24th FEb
<jono> actually wed 22nd
<cjohnston> jono: afaik, its all ready to go
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<jono> jcastro, can you mail me the respective links to let me know things are good to go,and I will blog it when I get back from lunch
<jcastro> nod
<cjohnston> jono: we do have a ton of changes, but none really on the sponsorship side
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> cjohnston: do you have summit admin privs?
<cjohnston> jono: i have already submitted a request as well, if you wanted to look and verify that it all looks good
<cjohnston> jcastro: depends on what for
<jcastro> switch it from published to "open" or whatever we call it
<jcastro> cjohnston: it's in the django admin for uds-q
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> otp
 * jcastro nods
<cjohnston> jcastro: jono sponsorship should be open
<cjohnston> i see the link
<jcastro> can you delete my record so I can test it one more time?
<cjohnston> I dont have that type of access
<jcastro> nod
<cjohnston> do you?
<jcastro> nope
<bkerensa> heh
 * jcastro is having his wife apply for UDS as a test. :)
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> if she gets approved I cry foul
<cjohnston> :-P
<bkerensa> jcastro
<bkerensa> its open
<jcastro> bkerensa: did you submit?
<bkerensa> oh no
<bkerensa> but I can
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> can you test it?
<bkerensa> sure
<jcastro> you don't have to really fill it out
<jcastro> just say "this is a test" so we can remove it later when you apply for real
<bkerensa> can you delete it later so I can actually apply though?
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> bkerensa: "I should go to UDS because cjohnston rocks"
<jcastro> "jorge told me if I helped test I could hang out with Chris, is this a lie?"
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you still have the access to view requests?
<jcastro> nope
<cjohnston> ok
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; no problem ^_^
<jcastro> I texted michael to see if he's around
<cjohnston> ok
<bkerensa> Thanks very much for requesting sponsorship to uds-q. If you have any queries about your request, please e-mail jorge@ubuntu.com.
<bkerensa> We'll let you know whether or not your request has been accepted soon via email.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if I'll be there thou ^_^
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> oh whoa whoa
<jcastro> that email is wrong
<jcastro> cjohnston: can you make that be mhall?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I asked mhall119, he said that we wants to try to get a uds@ubuntu.com type email address or something like that
<jcastro> akgraner: pleia2: thanks for the fridge mention, does that mean it'll get mentioned in UWN too? Or is that another step?
<jcastro> cjohnston: k, we'll see what he says
<bkerensa> jcastro: Be seeing you in July?
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> july where?
<cjohnston> He's stayin at your house for a week
<bkerensa> jcastro: OSCON
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> woo!
<bkerensa> we should have a booth (we do every year)
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, it'll be in UWN
<jcastro> o/
<jcastro> pleia2: http://www.theshirtlist.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/You-Know-How-I-Roll1.jpg
<akgraner> jcastro, you are a media - um junkie :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> I like the shirt
<jcastro> there used to be a shirt somewhere with talking sushi that said "that's how I roll"
<jcastro> but I failed finding it just now
<akgraner> pleia2, we are re-doing the network here this weekend so it may look like I am not online - but I've got local copies of the UWM links and wiki stuff that I can fix offline then as soon as we're back up I'll drop it in.
<akgraner> sigh wrong channel, right person.  :-/
<akgraner> by "we" I mean I'll be watching Pete and asking is it fixed yet every 5 minutes until I am back on the internet
<jono> akgraner, around?
<akgraner> jono, I am
<akgraner> what's up?
<jono> akgraner, can you post http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/27/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-3/ to the fridge for me?
<jono> thanks!
<akgraner> yep will do that now
<jono> thanks akgraner
<bkerensa> jcastro: Can you nuke my test sponsorship app :)
<jcastro> I don't have access for that, but mhall does
<jcastro> Let me send him a mail so he knows
<bkerensa> k
<akgraner> jono - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/27/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-3/
<jcastro> what's your email so I can cc you?
<jono> thanks akgraner
<bkerensa> jcastro: bkerensa@ubuntu.com
<akgraner> jono yw  - also sorry to add creating wiki pages to your todo list
<jcastro> jono: I'm ready whenevs btw.
<jono> akgraner, no biggie :-)
<jono> jcastro, give me a few mins to wrap something up
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I will just fire up METAL
<jono> finishing up the UDS thing and  a status update blog
<jono> awesome :-)
<jcastro> hmm, gangsta rap came on instead
 * jcastro rocks out
 * jono listening to heavy Alice Cooper
 * balloons is mellowed out listening to potheads sing about utopia
<jcastro> heavy alice cooper, you mean Kiss?
<jcastro> :)
 * snap-l listens to Scar Symmetry
 * jussi notes the EU has a cool page for encuoraging women in IT: http://ec.europa.eu/information_society/activities/itgirls/index_en.htm
 * snap-l also considers whether or not to try for sponsorship again this year
<snap-l> s/year/cycle/
<jcastro> why not?
<snap-l> Because I have a better shot of winning the lottery and flying to cali that way. :)
<jono> jcastro, damn, I forgot I have a call lined up with Charles in a few mins
<jono> I will take that and then we can chat - that work?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I have no place to be tonight
<jcastro> except donating my time at that soup kitchen that I now have to cancel.
<jcastro> j/k
<cjohnston> That soup kitchen was my house feeding my kids
<jono> LOL
<popey> jcastro: dude! You could spend some more time online telling everyone how great myunity is! :D
<snap-l> HEy, HUD and MyUnity should keep everyone happy
<jcastro> popey: if someone makes something better than that's fine
<snap-l> that is, if their version of happiness is bitching online
<jcastro> I know myunity isn't awesome, but ccsm is /that bad/.
<jcastro> it's in basic too
<jcastro> someone can write up the features they need right now and be done
<popey> yeah, I'm just trollin' ya dude
<jcastro> AlanBell came through though with actually trying to fix it
<jcastro> he would be commit #39 out of ..... 38 in three years.
<snap-l> jcastro: I have the utmost respect for you. Seems every single time you post on a miling list, you get a deluge
<jcastro> snap-l: you should have seen the responses I got via email (that get posted before they get moderated)
<AlanBell> jcastro: it is fixable
<snap-l> "Hi, I'm Jorge, and I want to give everyone free money" "JORGE, YOU"RE A DICK FOR SUBSCRIBING TO A CAPITALIST IDEA OF CURRENCY REDISTRIBUTION!"
<AlanBell> and no, I have not committed anything, I have a merge proposal that I don't think anyone will review
<jcastro> if the end solution is fixing that tool then I'm all thumbs up for that.
<snap-l> AlanBell: But at least you tried
<jcastro> AlanBell: mhall119 can hook you up to make sure someone on DX reviews it
<snap-l> as opposed to the myriad of other folks getting indignant
<AlanBell> as far as I can tell unity only crashes when a plugin is loaded or unloaded, which ccsm does too dynamically
<jcastro> we need to sort that patch pilot system anyway
<AlanBell> it is trivial to stop people changing the loading state of unity (it is just as bad to turn it on in a kde session as it is to turn it off in an ubuntu session)
<AlanBell> and we can patch the xml file of any plugin to not expose dangerous options
<AlanBell> and I have patched out the dangerous and redundant scrollbars
<jcastro> well, we could have done a "call for help" to fix ccsm, but we've been doing that for years and if you look at the history it's basically abandoned
<jcastro> which is why I recommended removing it and asking people to improve the newer tools
<AlanBell> I didn't know it was broken
<AlanBell> it is the one accessibility tool we have that is actually better than any other operating system
<jcastro> you're certainly correct to point out the horribleness of having that a11y feature in there instead of where it should be, we have no excuse for that one.
<AlanBell> enhanced zoom, show mouse, the colour filters, the ADD filter
<AlanBell> getting rid of ccsm is like getting rid of the dash because some lenses are buggy
<snap-l> AlanBell: Well, that's what happened to systray.
<snap-l> except systray was buggy to boot
<AlanBell> well there was a replacement for systray
<snap-l> And that's what MyUnity is looking to become
<AlanBell> srsly
 * snap-l can't believe he's taking jcastro's side. ;)
<jcastro> snap-l: it comes down to simple math
<jcastro> You want the cube
<snap-l> 1/0 = CUBE
<AlanBell> I don't want to be nasty about myunity because people have put effort into that
<jcastro> then I tell you, you can have the cube, but one in every 6 times you select it we break your desktop
<AlanBell> jcastro: my proposal was to drop the cube plugin.
<jcastro> armed with this information you would say "hmmm, let me make a risk assessment."
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> we did this 2 cycles ago
<jcastro> "we are going to drop the cube if no one maintains it."
<jcastro> then we got flamed in the same manner
<AlanBell> personally I like the cube plugin, it makes more sense than the wall to me
<jcastro> then people whined and whined, and we let the cube we enabled
<jcastro> and the people who were being the loudest BAILED.
<snap-l> But but but but how the hell am I going to make awesome Youtube videos of me playing games in Wine while moving the around in a cube?
<jussi> meh, I have none of these issues :D
<jcastro> now no longer do we have an unmaintained plugin, but we don't protect people from turning it on.
 * jussi hugs kde :D
<popey> cube is the first thing my ex-boss enables in ccsm
<jcastro> I love the cube too, I still love the cube
<popey> he loves it
<AlanBell> we do still have the cube though, it just breaks unity
<Pendulum> jcastro: what's your proposal for how to not lose the accessibility aspect, especially in a LTS?
<jcastro> but to me if the decision is "cube and users have to make a saving throw" or "no cube", I'll pick no cube every time
<jcastro> Pendulum: I wasn't aware of the a11y issue until Alan brought it up
<snap-l> What's the target number?
<Pendulum> they were on the list
<AlanBell> I suggest removing the cube plugin from the disk, let it burn, shoot an arrow in it's knee
<jcastro> Pendulum: well I know what they are now
<Pendulum> (as in, he brought them up on the list, as well as here)
<jcastro> but I didn't at the time when I posted
<Pendulum> fair enough
<jcastro> clearly that is a big problem, I just didn't think that we had useful a11y tools in there
<AlanBell> ccsm is a nice python app, with a gui that makes sense and builds based on XML files it reads, it is totally maintainable and separate from the scary 3d stuff in C
<jono> jcastro, looks like Charles bailed on me
<jono> lets go
<jcastro> ROCK.
<Pendulum> jcastro: I'm pretty neutral on CCSM in general, but I feel like at least tha a11y side of things needs to be worked out before it's dropped. And I have no idea how much work that will take (I've poked Luke, but it's his weekend already)
<jcastro> that huge block of cheese that was consuming his arm probably finished him off.
<jono> haha
<jono> jcastro, G+ work?
<cjohnston> is ccsm good with a11y Pendulum ?
<jcastro> jono: yep
<AlanBell> cjohnston: you mean navigable with orca as a gui?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: it's the only access to screen magnification, among other things, that we have (eZoom plug-in)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Pendulum> jcastro: I just want to apologize for being overly harsh earlier. I hadn't read enough scrollbrack and made some wrong assumptions, and that's my fault for jumping before knowing the conversation background.
<jcastro> no worries. :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-28
<jono> any quickly devs around?
<mhall119> I don't think I count yet
<cjohnston> I'm not quick, but I'm a dev...
<cjohnston> oh.. you meant quickly.. ;-)
<nigelb> Might I suggest, #quickly
<jo-erlend> I wish he could say why he's looking for quickly devs. I've done a little work on it, but I'm not expert enough to say know if I can answer any question. And he always leaves before I can respond. :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<hggdh> cjohnston: I would say unity
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-29
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> mhall119, one sec, phone
<mhall119> sure, was just going to try and help you with your quickly issue
<jono> thanks mhall119, I think I am good now - my question was answered
<mhall119> ok, cool
<mhall119> btw, Singlet is working on Precise now
<jono> awesome :-)
<jono> btw, did you see my mail about the accomplishments scripts?
<mhall119> yeah, haven't looked at the codes yet though
<jono> np
<mhall119> I wanted to get Singlet to a position where I can write the trophies lens with it
<mhall119> jono: did you, daniel and aquarius see my questions at the end of the accomplishments spec?
<jono> mhall119, I did, I need to head in and reply to them though
<jono> mhall119, could do me a favor and set me up a CanoniStack instance at some point?
<jono> I want to build the trophy verification stuff
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> jono: do you not have canonistack credentials yet?
<cjohnston> What's Marco Ceppi's nick?
<jono> mhall119, I don't
<jono> mhall119, I tried to download the zip and there was no file
<mhall119> I guess IS doesn't trust you ;)
<jono> of course not
<cjohnston> He might put metal on it
<jono> I told them explicitly I can't be trusted with a machine
<jono> haha
<jono> so CanoniStack is perfect
<jono> mhall119, I basically I want to set https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless on there
<mhall119> jono: I'll spin one up and give you sudo access to it
<mhall119> jono: do you need a public IP?
<jono> I think I can get the client side of the trophies working, and then get them synced to the CanoniStack and then I will write a trophy queue to process them
<jono> mhall119, I will do, yep
<jono> thanks
<jono> I really appreciate it mhall119
<jono> brb, going to grab some lunch
<mhall119> no problem, will take me about 5 minutes
<mhall119> jono: do you want a Lucid instance?
<jono> mhall119, any chance it can run Precise?
<mhall119> I'll have to see if they have a precise AMI
<jono> I think I need to have pretty cutting edge U1 on there
<jono> thanks
<jono> if not, I will just have the most recent Ubuntu image
<mhall119> jono: there's some labeled 'smoser-cloud-images-testing'
<jono> cool
<mhall119> daily or alpha1
<jono> mhall119, can I just leave it up and running? will it persist data?
<mhall119> as long as it's running it'll persist
<mhall119> it's instance store only, as far as I know
<mhall119> no ebs
<mhall119> amd64 or i386?
<jono> either is fine, so long as it runs U1 headless
<jono> I will be just syncing a branch to the machine, so instance store should be fine
<jono> but it will have a filesystem I can write to, right?
<mhall119> yeah
<jono> awesome
<jono> brb
<mhall119> jono: done
<mhall119> cloud == awesome
<JanC> http://www.tarsnap.com/bugbounty.html & http://www.tarsnap.com/bounty-winners.html ==> interesting to see how much money some people earned by reporting mostly "minor" bugs...
<jcastro> did someone say cloud?
<jono> thanks mhall119
<cjohnston> no
<jcastro> partay!
<jcastro> reddit is down, there's nothing to do
<JanC> what's "reddit"?  ;)
<jcastro> this place where you can waste time
<cjohnston> jcastro: I have another place for you to waste time.. bzr branch lp:summit
 * jcastro ninja flips out of the way
<cjohnston> too bad its a shotgun blast and still got you
<cjohnston> jcastro: look who found an itch and started scratching: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/summit/more-mobile-summit/+merge/90608
<cjohnston> I think we found a new PM ^
<cjohnston> and an almost decent cell phone interface
<mhall119> one more MP and aquarius is the new owner of summit :)
<cjohnston> ssshhhhh.. you arent supposed to let him know that
<mhall119> it's ok, he's not in this channel, I checke
<mhall119> checked
<cjohnston> ya.. but jono will tell him
<JanC> http://www.worldipv6launch.org/participants/?q=1 --> where is Canonical/Ubuntu...   :-/
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, its ok, I sorted it
<jono> I now have my headless setup working great
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> np
<jono> any U1 folks here?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> dholbach: Morning Daniel
<dholbach> hi jussi
<jussi> dholbach: how was the holiday?
<dholbach> very nice
<dholbach> I would've stayed longer ;-)
<dholbach> how was yours?
<jussi> excellent - glad to come home to my "own" place though - 3 weeks at the parents house is quite long enough :D
<daker> anyone know who can we ask for bug 1075539 ?
<popey> daker: that bug doesn't exist
<popey> or its private and I don't have access, which I certainly used to
<daker> popey: ya private
<popey> damnit, I fell off the bugsquad team
<popey> thats why I can't see it.
<daker> popey: see now
<daker> bug 1075539
<daker> ah sorry
<popey> nope, still private
<czajkowski> it' a private bug
<czajkowski> not even bug squad can see it
<daker> popey: what's your LP id ?
<czajkowski> daker: shout it be private
<popey> popey
<czajkowski> *should
<popey> czajkowski: I could see private bugs until I fell off bugsquad
<popey> so that's not the case
<czajkowski> it depends if it's an ubuntu bug I guess then as bug squad would be on it, I'm on bug squad also and cant see it so I assumed it's not an ubuntu bug
<czajkowski> daker: do you know what the bug should be
<czajkowski> I can then find out more easier
<popey> daker: feel free to add me to it
<daker> popey: can you see it ?
<popey> yes, I can now..
 * popey looks
<daker> popey: comment #7
<czajkowski> daker: did you see my comments above :)
<popey> i have seen this
<popey> the nvidia card doesn't get reset properly
<daker> czajkowski: can you see it now ?
<popey> daker: i dont think it's a lightdm issue, it may be an xorg or unity issue, not resetting the card properly
<daker> popey: even after the reboot ?
<czajkowski> 3~yes
<doctormon> lightdm issues are pretty easy to see. It crashes, you can't log in or there's something weird in /var/log/lightdm/:0.log
<popey> well it's not lightdm which resets the card
<czajkowski> so bug squad don't get added till the security team go through the log
<daker> doctormon: from the bug comment : As you can see after a complete reboot, when you logged in again you have your last windows with some private information depending what you was doing before the reboot
<doctormon> daker: Sounds like a weird ghost in the machine.
<daker> doctormon: :)
<popey> daker: I spoke with a unity dev about this some months back when it happened to my machine. It's not unusual, it was fixed in a previous release, but appears to have come back.
<popey> bug 931967
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931967 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931967
<alourie> doctormon: hey Martin
<popey> have marked as dupe
 * popey lunches
<czajkowski> old housemates in dublin used to walk around the house at night powering every single thing off
<czajkowski> took me a morning of yelling at the kettle wondering wtf was wrong
<daker> popey: ok thanks
 * popey thinks czajkowski meant that for another channel ☺
<popey> np daker
<alourie> doctormon: Martin, if you're available, I'm here for about half an hour, meeting after that, then available again
<daker> popey: so it's the fix is not yet released for 12.10, right ?
<alourie> doctormon: will be glad to help where I can
<popey> correct daker
<daker> popey: ok
<popey> in progress tho
<czajkowski> popey: good sign I need a tea and lunch :)
<daker> i love dubstep :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vERP5-8G5T0
<dholbach> HAHAHA
<dholbach> that's brilliant
<daker> dholbach: skrillex :)
<dholbach> I haven't listened to Dubstep much lately - but this is very funny :)
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<pleia2> philipballew: would you be willing to move your user days session one hour earlier or later? the_hydra wanted to do a class during your slot
<philipballew> pleia2, how about an hour later so I can sleep in?
<pleia2> sure :)
<philipballew> perfect
<jcastro> hmm, jono on the ubuntu subreddit
<jcastro> what have we created
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<jono> jcastro, beauty
<jono> lol
<jcastro> jono: oh hey, I gave up and got that rocksmith game
<jono> jcastro, hah, you sucker :-)
<jono> it looks awesome though
<jcastro> they came out with a Rush and then a Pantera pack
<jcastro> and they had Megadeth already, I mean, the content was just _there_ for me
<jcastro> jono: the riff learner thing is pretty brutal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf4VMIndcUg
<jcastro> though by now I am ripping through this song pretty easily
<jono> nice
<jcastro> I think I'll be 60 by the time I even come close to some of these rush songs though
<jono> jcastro, practice makes perfect :-)
<jcastro> yeah, it's fun to play regularly
<jcastro> I should have done this like 3 years ago
<jcastro> now every day after work, 5-6 is all playing
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jono> it is fun to just blow off steam and play
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> that food looks good dude
 * jcastro is prepping for a call today so he's in irc for a bit
<snap-l> jcastro: It's all about practice.
<snap-l> I used to practice every day on the drums
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, keeping your Q&A on Wednesday?
<jcastro> snap-l: we just need to find a guitarist to mess around with
<snap-l> And I need to resurrect my kit
 * snap-l wishes he had enough $$ / room for an electronic kit
<snap-l> still using the kit my parents got me when I was in high school
<snap-l> Maxwin by Perl
<jcastro> I am mulling getting sa starter kit
<snap-l> Total bottom-end quality, but has stood the test of time
<snap-l> Hah, Pearl, not Perl. ;)
<jcastro> but drums are so perplexing to me.
<jcastro> I'm an amazing air drummer
<snap-l> jcastro: You should find someone who plays drums to help you.
<snap-l> I wonder who in Michigan could help out
<snap-l> Hmmm...
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> video of the day: http://vimeo.com/57685359
<snap-l> heh
<jcastro> whoa, they have a metallica one: http://vimeo.com/24938649#
<jcastro> this is kind of creepy
<doctormon> Hey alurie
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes please
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's everything?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<JoseeAntonioR> great, enjoying vacations :)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, are we having any on-airs on devel week?
<dholbach> no, I don't think so - but you're right - I should at least ask around - will do that now
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, I've also written an announcement on the ubuntu classroom blog
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> I'll send another blog post when I got more quotes from the speakers
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, notgary would like to use hangout on air
<doctormon> Morning all
<s-fox> hello doctormon
<doctormon> Morning s-fox
<snap-l> jcastro: New Clockwork Angels dates posted.
<snap-l> No MI dates, but I know you're out of town in a few months, so you might want to have a look
<popey> wonder if the new fitbit strap thing will be released by the time UDS comes around in may
<popey> would like to order one to get
<popey> but they're only available in the US
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hi dholbach
<jcastro> good mourning everyone!
<jcastro> snap-l: ah nuts, anything in chicago or cleveland?
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<jcastro> man, some guy wrote subtitles to the juju and maas videos
<snap-l> jcastro: Looks like they're doing a quick costal tour before heading to England
<snap-l> http://rush.com
<snap-l> jcastro: I assume the subtitles aren't charitable?
<jcastro> charitable?
<snap-l> Oh, it sounded like someone made bad subtitles like "ubuntu sucks"
<snap-l> but that was a good thing.
<snap-l> jcastro: dndclassics.com <- PDF versions of D&D are back online
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, you there?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, we said 11am Pacific for my Q+A tomorrow, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I'm here
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: let me check
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, we have some difficulties inviting leann in :/
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: give her the link
<JoseeAntonioR> have you tried that?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: right, 11am Pacific
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, cool, will blog about it today
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 invite sent, join, and I will be there in a sec
<dpm> jono, ok
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa> morning
<bkerensa> popey: so far the One and Zip do not work with libfitbit
<bkerensa> unlikely the flex will since they seem to have changed radios on the devices
<popey> bummer
<popey> have "we" contacted them?
<bkerensa> popey: idk know if Canonical has but I did
<bkerensa> popey: They gave the normal we don't support third party platforms canned response
<popey> bkerensa: que, osx and windows are "third party platforms"
<popey> maybe we should be asking them to support linux directly
<jono> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/Clock
<jono> this is where I am going with this
<jono> working on the design guidelines now
<jono> mhall119, make any changes you feel we need to that page and then we can review and replicate
<popey> i think you broke the wiki
<popey> 500 errors
<mhall119> popey: like that's difficult
<jono> oops
<popey> heh
<popey> juju deploy wiki
<mhall119> jono: what is TBC?
<Pici> the big cheese?
<bkerensa> popey: they officially support them with their app though
<jono> mhall119, To Be Confirmed
<jono> Pici, lol
<popey> not what I meant ☺
<popey> I mean they should support Ubuntu with an app
<bkerensa> mhall119: so I did get final word back on upstreams bug for the Ubuntu Button and its not something they are going to do due to branding and technical requirements and the need to maintain suh.
<bkerensa> I just marked the bug upstream wontfix https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763007
<mhall119> jono: you link, I couldn't view it until I logged in
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 763007 in General "Firefox.com lacks "Download for Ubuntu" button but offers Generic Linux Download" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<jono> mhall119, which link?
<mhall119> the sample app link to mybalsamiq
<mhall119> bkerensa: thanks for following up on that anyway
<jono> mhall119, didn't dpm set the perms?
<mhall119> I thought that's what the 'blog' setting was going to do
<mhall119> oh, looks like it's still private, that's probably why
<mhall119> jono: made some small changes, otherwise it looks good to me
<jono> mhall119, awesome
<jono> I am just finalizing the design guidelines and then you can replicate all the pages
<jono> mhall119, one thing we haven't fleshed out is the implementation section
<jono> we will leave that to the teams though
<jono> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/Design
<jono> mhall119, ok, can you go ahead and replicate all the wiki pages?
<mhall119> jono, I will in a few, helping my father in law lift something heavy :(
<jono> mhall119, no worries
<jono> mhall119, I am gonna edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps
<jono> mhall119, did you start replicating the pages yet?
<jono> I just thought of something I should have added
<mhall119> jono: I'm about to start putting those pages up, are all the changes you wanted made?
<jono> mhall119, let me make a few more changes now
<mhall119> sure, just let me know when it's ready
<jono> mhall119, actually, nm, go ahead
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> ok, starting now
<mhall119> man, the wiki hates me
<mhall119> jono: did we get a confirmation on license?
<jono> mhall119, not yet
<mhall119> jono: I'm setting them all to GPLv3 for now, since that's company policy
<jono> mhall119, fine with me
<mhall119> jono: I'm changing the top links so that the page names and the LP project and team names follow the same conventions
<jono> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> jono: all app pages are created and project have all been made public/GPLv3
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: do I need to add anyting to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/, or is what you put there good for now?
<jono> mhall119, that should be fine
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> ok, I'll let Kevin know they're ready
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, D!
<philipballew> greetings dholbach
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR, hey philipballew
<JoseeAntonioR> how's life?
<czajkowski> morning folks
<dholbach> good good - how about you? :)
<philipballew> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> who'dlike some snow
<czajkowski> there is oodles of the stuff in the garden and I'd like some heat and sunshine
<czajkowski> swap :)
 * philipballew looks up tomorrow's weather for San Diego
<philipballew> how's 24 C sound czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> git
<czajkowski> I'm at -3
<philipballew> Our low is 11.
<czajkowski> bugger off
<czajkowski> :(
 * philipballew runs and hides
<philipballew> czajkowski, I will gladly come to London for s while instead of here. all places get old after a while.
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> -7 here
<dholbach> brb, something is strange with my X
<philipballew> SCALE is soon. maybe all you people need to take a trip here.
<czajkowski> narp
<czajkowski> FOSDEM
<czajkowski> way better :)
<czajkowski> 5k geeks 300+ talks
<czajkowski> beer
<czajkowski> waffles
<czajkowski> chocolates
<czajkowski> :D
<philipballew> Yeah, if someone paid my way to go there id totally go.
 * philipballew might try to go to texas linux fest
<popey> Good morning.
<czajkowski> dpm: one for you http://web.bigblueswing.com/
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks! :), I didn't now it
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, so achiang and notgary would like to have hangout-on-air sessions - what do we need to do there?
<czajkowski> dholbach: good intervie with Leann y
<dpm_> dholbach, does UDW start now?
<dpm_> dholbach, argh, a week too early!
<dpm_> dholbach, I think it's the first time I've had my talk prepared like a week before the event :)
<dpm_> ah, well, less work next week
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, when is the exact date of UDW?
<dpm_> smartboyhw, next week Tuesday, the 29th Jan
<smartboyhw> dpm, s***
<smartboyhw> It clashes with out QA Team sessions in classroom
<smartboyhw> Well guess we have to delay then
<dholbach> smartboyhw, which times of the day?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<dholbach> damn, parts of it clash indeed
<smartboyhw> dholbach, we already delayed it once from now to next week, now we have to delay further more:(
<dholbach> hm, maybe we could
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<smartboyhw> dholbach, we = QA team
<dholbach> maybe just the clashing sessions need to be moved
<smartboyhw> right?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, it will look strange for somebody who just listened to the developer sessions
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> then saw noskcaj or phillw talking about QA tools
 * smartboyhw wants dholbach to look at the timetable carefully:P
<dholbach> I don't understand
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: best to just spill it out in plain sentences
<czajkowski> as it's not clear tbh
<smartboyhw> dholbach, after mhall119 session about Unity integration, it then *should* be no session behind. But according to the wiki page I have given you, the session after that is three sessions about TestDrive, KVM and VirtualBox (from the QA Team). That might cause people to go !!??!? when *watching* the session. It will look like as if Ubuntu QA Classroom  Day has gone after UDW. Very weird
<dholbach> AFAICS the following sessions conflict with UDW sessions "Against test case and ubuntu-bug", "Following a bug report", "Zsync"
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I think that's totally fine - we should be able to tell people "and as a bonus, here's what's next" :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL. But then we must move the order. Since in the wiki page Section 2 sessions ("Against test case and ubuntu-bug" and "following a bug report") should be ahead of Section 3, we need to move them ALL back
<dholbach> hmm
<smartboyhw> balloons, help!!!
<doctormon> I bought some fancy balloons from iparty the other day. Very fancy balloons indeed.
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119, dholbach, dpm hangout invite sent
<jcastro> AWWW YEAH
<balloons> weeee
<dholbach> yoohoo
<rrnwexec> rrnwexec standing by in the event he is summoned ;)
<jcastro> It's taking too long to connect you to this hangout. Try again in a few minutes.
<jcastro> I keep getting that
<dpm> jono, coming
<dholbach> I get error code 49
<dholbach> bah, it wants me to reinstall the plugin
<coolbhavi> jono, good morning
<coolbhavi> jono, I have created a branch to fix few typos in adk and requested merge. Kindly request you to have a look if time permits
 * czajkowski strangles mhall119 :)
<mhall119> what'd I do now?
<czajkowski> I had to redo all those reivewing of projects I did yesterday
<czajkowski> you're duplicating my work mister :)
<czajkowski> you owe me some corn bread and bbq food at this rate
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's ready whenever you want to come and get it :)
 * dholbach hugs balloons
 * balloons hugs dholbach harder ;-)
<balloons> enjoy dholbach.. stay warm my friend
<dholbach> I'll try :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, just when I got online he quits :(
<jcastro> he hates you
<jcastro> just kidding
<jcastro> he probably doesn't
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ubuntu on air canonical hosting almost fully set up, btw
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> jono: can you confirm that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/Calendar looks good to you?  If so, I'll go and finish the rest
<jono> mhall119, checking
<jono> mhall119, perfect!\
<jono> thanks :-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: you have a N7 for Ubuntu right? You use a keyboard at all?
<mhall119> bkerensa: a physical one? not unless I have to
<mhall119> actually, I've never used a physical keyboard, used a physical mouse though
<bkerensa> mhall119: k well I am giving away a N7 keyboard or two this week
<bkerensa> BT even
<mhall119> from a product review?
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> cool
<jcastro> man so I discovered The Black Keys, awesome work music.
<jcastro> snap-l: I require your approval ^^
<snap-l> Not sure I can give it. I've never listened to 'em.
<snap-l> But, I require your approval
<snap-l> I bought the first Asia album yesterday.
<jcastro> never disliked them
<snap-l> Along with Rush: GUP remaster, and Led Zeppelin: Presence.
<snap-l> Yeah, the Asia album is... dated. ;)
<snap-l> I was expecting something a little more.
<mhall119> jcastro: you just now discovered the black keys?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> good band, a funky combination of rock & folk, but I like it
<snap-l> jcastro: https://www.youtube.com/user/theblackkeys
<snap-l> Yeah, I have no problem with this.
<snap-l> Hell, this reminds me of the "alternative" stuff I loved in college.
<jcastro> google music describes it as "garage blues"
<jcastro> but whatever, it's just good
<snap-l> Yeah, I don't get hung upo on those labels
 * snap-l had an album of Kentucky Headhunters for a while.
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2cB5Vkyuv4
<jcastro> this is just a jam right here
<mhall119> I think Tighten Up ws the first song I bought from U1 Music Store
<snap-l> Reminds me of The White Stripes (just because it's a duo)
<snap-l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zQbXztf0kU
<jcastro> yeah, I could never get into the white stripes
<jcastro> then blam, they were gone
<snap-l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkaxyYDBI8
<snap-l> Second one is better sounding (isn't a time-capsule of bad VHS technology). ;)
<JanC> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLCrgQ7DR44 ?  ☺
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ready to go live in 20?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yup
<jono> mhall119, my blog is ready
<jono> how are the wiki pages coming along?
<snap-l> jcastro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8V5mMGYas
<snap-l> starts at :40
<mhall119> jono: finishing the last of the wiki pages still
<jono> mhall119, ok
<jono> I will be publish just before I do my videocast
<mhall119> jono: that's fine, the pages all exists already
<jono> mhall119, I will publish
<jono> mhall119, http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/23/community-driven-ubuntu-phone-core-apps/
<jono> can someone reddit this for me ^
<mhall119> on it
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, grabbing a coffee and then will be back
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: sure
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/174x0l/canonical_opens_core_ubuntu_phone_app_development/
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jcastro> hey, you guys know mybalsamiq runs on ...
<jcastro> that's right baby, Ubuntu Server
<jcastro> on the cloud
<mhall119> jcastro: nice
<doctormon> jcastro: Charmed?
<jcastro> doubtful
<JanC> if you want to listen to some great garage rock, try these Belgian kids[1]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZZaW2zwCo  [1] yes, they were still underage when they made this ☺
<jcastro> hey jono, when you post something on G+, can you explicitly share it to the "Ubuntu" community page? It should show up in the dropdown when you post.
<jcastro> for things that might be interesting, like the core apps thing you just announced
<jcastro> it's like another 35k people
<JanC> BTW: will any of you be at FOSDEM?
<JanC> or any of the Ubuntu Phone people?
<popey> i dont think anyone from the phone team will be at uds
<JanC> popey: you mean "at FOSDEM"?
<popey> sorry, yes
<JanC> well, how many of Ubuntu Phone is open source right now or will be in the near future?
<popey> it all will be in the near future, but not before fosdem
<JanC> I heard something about late February?
<popey> i heard that too
<JanC> anyway, I can distribute fliers about it at FOSDEM, provided I can be sure it will be open source soon, and provided somebody sends me a PDF for such a flyer that I can get printed  ☺
<JanC> same for other Ubuntu-related projects
<popey> as I said, it's going to be open source soon
<popey> I don't think we have any flyers
<JanC> oh, and of course I mean mostly developer-targeted flyers (as it's a developer conference), so no marketing but something about how to contribute
<JanC> (and maybe I can make a simple flyer if I get the most important text for it, but I have no time for anything more)
<JanC> this also applies to other projects BTW (say, the people working on MAAS & Juju & what not)
<mhall119> jono: wiki pages have all been updated now
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: in case you have a minute, do you know how to get rid of the search bar that's on onair.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> no clue
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: using the community theme?
<pleia2> I did it for ubuntucalifornia.org, but I forget, might have even manually edited the theme
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yeppers
 * pleia2 investigates
<JoseeAntonioR> I also forgot how to, did it a long time ago with ubuntuonair.com
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: under appearance > widgets perhaps?
<pleia2> wp changed a lot since I did this :\
<JoseeAntonioR> already done that, didn't fix it
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm still in 3.4, though
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, appearance > menus and go down to "sub menu"
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: replied
<pleia2> is search an option there you can remove?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I have no sub menu tab/section/sth
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: great, thanks!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: hm, in that Menus page I have "Top menu" and "Sub menu" tabs
<pleia2> maybe I haven't updated this theme in a while
<JoseeAntonioR> I actually have no menu support in this menu, and am using the custom menu widget
<pleia2> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> the search widget was enabled and removed it, though it didn't fix it
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> any people asked to be added to mybalsamiq yet?
<mhall119> jono: we've had a few, but I think balsamiq is screwing up and dropping them after they've been added, I sent dpm an email showing screenshots of what's happening
<jono> mhall119, damn
<jono> lets get this fixed as a priority
<mhall119> I just have no idea what's happening or why, I see them listed as members one minute, the next minute they're gone
<mhall119> it could be that they're removing themselves, but I don't know why they would
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: have a minute?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: think you can please login into onair.ubuntu.com/login to check if openid's getting any problems?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, it keeps redirecting back to the login button
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: great, thanks
<jono> np
<jono> mhall119, does Kevin know he needs to get the template project finalized for each app?
<mhall119> jono: we should only need one template
<jono> mhall119, right
<jono> but then put in each branch
<mhall119> and just push that to each project's trunk
<mhall119> yes
<jono> I am just reading this thread about the app wrapper
<jono> I will follow up
<mhall119> jono: I'm fairly sure he understands
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> I just responded to the thread
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: http 500 on ubuntuonair.com
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: yep, we're working with deej to get this right, it's getting crazy when set to ubuntuonair.com
<JoseeAntonioR> but onair.ubuntu.com works fine
<JoseeAntonioR> can you please try logging into onair.u.com?
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: i get redirected after login to http://ubuntuonair.com/Array
<popey> "Apologies, but we were unable to find what you were looking for. Perhaps searching will help.
<popey> "
<popey> but I am logged in
<mhall119> oh oh oh, I've seen that before
<popey> looks better
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: make sure it's using the newest version of the WP plugin for LP teams mapping
<popey> the site works too
<popey> looks good
<mhall119> newz2000 and I fixed that over a year ago
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: it's the latest version, there's a ticket to get that fixed
<JoseeAntonioR> then, we've got everything set up in canonical hosting now!
<JoseeAntonioR> we only need to get that search bar removed
<popey> I have no rights to do anything once logged in..
<mhall119> popey: they don't trust you
<mhall119> worried about it being shut down ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh right, I need to manually set each user as admin
<jcastro> jono: http://i.stack.imgur.com/EVQw9.gif
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<mhall119> jcastro: that's hysterical
<jcastro> avenge me!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, jaja
<popey> mhall119: wise
<jono> jcastro, lol
<aquarius> "avenge me" should become some sort of new meme thing :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> "I broke the build, avenge me."
<jcastro> "My SRU was declined, avenge me."
<jcastro> https://github.com/blog/1381-a-whole-new-code-search
<jcastro> blam! more elasticsearch
<jcastro> it's everywhere
<aquarius> also, http://devslovebacon.com/ -- submit a talk!
<popey> oooh
<popey> also, bacon
<popey> 300 notes!
<popey> aquarius: you going?
<aquarius> nope
<aquarius> was just amused by the name :)
<aquarius> room full of people who would never dream of owning anything other than a Mac, that. :)
<popey> you could submit a talk!
<aquarius> I could, and I thought about it, but I couldn't think of anything immediately
<aquarius> popey, also, just used uupc in a tiny demo :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: wish lp had some features github had like web code editing :) and elastic search would be nice too
<popey> uhoh
<czajkowski> bkerensa: more than welcome to file a bug there ;)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: aye
<popey> hah
<popey> ignored like all the other lp bugs ☺
<pleia2> I think the party line here is "patches welcome" :)
<popey> oh yes, that
<czajkowski> well they are :)
<czajkowski> there isn't development going on at present
<czajkowski> so you can request al the new features but they wont be implemented for some time unless patches are submitted
<czajkowski> just  a simple fact
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-24
<mhall119> jono: starting to see some first designs on balsamiq: https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<jono> mhall119, yeah, I saw that :-)
<mhall119> gods the wiki is slow though, subscribing should not be a multi-minute process
<mhall119> I like the "contants" tab on this calculator mockup: https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/CoreApp+Calculator+Retrieve+from+Memory
<mhall119> I've not seen that on anything before, but it sounds convenient
<jono> mhall119, I pinged IS about that earlier
<jono> but when I pinged them it sped up
<jono> lol
<mhall119> they probably have an IRC bot that restarts services whenever "wiki" is mentioned in their channel
<mhall119> or if they don't, they should
<cjohnston> sounds like jcastro needs to get a dele initiative going again
<cjohnston> delete
<jcastro> did someone say delete?
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> jcastro: rm -rf *?
<jono> there is not enough coffee in the world
<jono> what a week!
<cjohnston> there is for that command
<cjohnston> oh
<jono> mhall119, lol
<jcastro> man, whose idea was it to use balsamiq for this
<jcastro> buy them a beer!
<mhall119> jcastro: dpm's
<jono> would someone mind redditing my Q+A from today - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=synlnIErJKU&feature=plcp ?
<jono> just so people can be up to date with the questions and answers
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about you? how's life over there?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty fine, we just got canonical hosting for onair
<dholbach> yes, I saw the mail
<dholbach> good work!
<JoseeAntonioR> can  you please login so I can get the account right?
<dholbach> when I try to log in, I get to Not Found
<dholbach> Apologies, but we were unable to find what you were looking for. Perhaps searching will help.
<dholbach> and it says "Howdy, login.ubuntu.com/+.....
<dholbach> let me retry
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: try with onair.ubuntu.com/login
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> same thing
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, wait, but you're in
<JoseeAntonioR> that's a known issue :)
<dholbach> I can edit my profile
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like you didn't provide the info (username, email, name, etc)
<JoseeAntonioR> that's why it uses your openid as username
<dholbach> For security reasons, your profile URL must be one of your claimed OpenIDs:
<dholbach>     https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/....
<dholbach> I'm not sure where I can put that into a text box anywhere
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: when you login into the page it says it's requesting some info, were the boxes unchecked?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I checked them
<dholbach> or actually I tried both
<JoseeAntonioR> if you checked them after logging in for the first time, won't work
<dholbach> ok, let me try again
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: try now
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, great
<dholbach> the dashboard still looks a bit empty
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh, it's showing your username as your openid
<JoseeAntonioR> I just set you as admin
<dholbach> yes, and it can't be changed
<dholbach> but I just added a nickname and set it as "publicly display as"
<dholbach> not sure if that helps
<JoseeAntonioR> wanna try again? I can delete the account for you to login again, if you one
<JoseeAntonioR> s/one/want
<dholbach> as long as I can log in and do stuff that's fine with me :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, you can do that :)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks a lot for taking care of it
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, do you know how to remove that search bar?
<dholbach> no, no idea
<JoseeAntonioR> np then
<JoseeAntonioR> so everything should be set up for your devel hangout, if you run into any troubles just ping me
<dholbach> thanks a bunch José!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dholbach> brb
<jcastro> <-- bbi 20min
<popey> miss you already!
<popey> probably would have had more impact if I'd said that 6 minutes ago
<mhall119> well it does take a little while
<dpm> man, I was saying this earlier already, but the mockups for the phone apps look awesome. The ones for the RSS Feed Reader have been created by an actual UX designer who said he happens to use Balsamiq for the daily job -> https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I had a chat with balloons yesterday and we'll sort it out
<popey> those balsamiq designs are great, and less than 24 hours after the call to action!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do you mind if we use other colours on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable? the orange will clash with links in there when we link to logs later :)
<dholbach> that's the reason I went for light and dark grey
<dpm> popey, indeed!
<dholbach> ... which indeed is not very colourful
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, and I added "(Hangout!)" to the sessions which are hangouts - if you also want to make that more colourful or stand out more, just do it :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thx
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do we still have to fill out the classroom calendar thing?
<jcastro> czajkowski: hey you still doing MAAS things?
<czajkowski> jcastro: I think so
<czajkowski> mailed the questions to the guys this week
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> yeah I was just wondering about the missing wiki page
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245096/adding-nodes-to-maas
<jcastro> just as proof to people that sometimes I do care about missing wiki pages. :p
<czajkowski> hm  let me ask nick
<czajkowski> but I didnt think the Avahi stuff was ever up there
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<czajkowski> jcastro: he says it's server team page, smoser may know more
<jcastro> k
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yes
<jono> mhall119, I have a quick Django question
<mhall119> sure
<jono> mhall119, is there a way to customize the drop down menus in Django's admin panel
<mhall119> yes, but...
<jono> as an example, if I have a field for 'Category' and a drop down menu item is "foo", can I programmatically append something before "foo":
<jono> oh?
<mhall119> you end of creating custom Admin classes that override the defaults
<jono> mhall119, I thought that was just for laying out the admin interface?
<jono> so essentially I want to just customize the text in the combo box but still return the same value
<mhall119> oh, then it migh tbe easier
<jono> oh?
<mhall119> is the drop-down list from a foreign key, or a choices=[] list?
<jono> mhall119, foreign key
<jono> and I essentially want to put prepend another database entry in the combo
<mhall119> so instead of "foo" you want it to say "something foo"?
<mhall119> or you want "something" to be an option above "foo"?
<jono> mhall119, quick G+?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> balloons, quick G+?
<balloons> sure, just a sec
<balloons> finishing a blog post
<balloons> well nvm... I'll hold it :-)
<jono> cool
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<daker> hi
<jcastro> man so I guess the css on planet for overflowing images isn't fixed
 * jcastro clobbers planet with impunity
<bkerensa> jcastro: looks like debian carries the same bug :) http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613598
<ubot2> Debian bug 613598 in www.debian.org "planet.debian.org: large images can overflow into the sidebar, obscuring its content" [Normal,Open]
<jcastro> ours is a bit different, the sidebar remains on top
<daker> jcastro: no one cares https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme2-fixes/+merge/45245
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> ok who can I poke about this
<daker> i don't know
<daker> jcastro: rhlee ?
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> how do you approach someone like that
<jcastro> "Hey dude, no pressure, it's only been 2 years, but mind checking out this merge proposal?"
<daker> hahaha
<popey> !
<daker> !
<daker> bkerensa: same bug
<jcastro> popey: I like this new transforming window when you place them thing in unity
<jcastro> the new special effect
<jcastro> though it looks like you guys squared off the icons on the launcher
<popey> it doesnt work for me
 * jcastro prefers the old tv lens look
<popey> same ubuntu corner as the phone ui
<mhall119> jcastro: we're the last generation that'll recognize that as a TV screen
<jcastro> mhall119: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s8NtxG5baS0/TtOc-85lE3I/AAAAAAAAESY/-IMhm077mnE/s1600/cassette-tape-and-pencil-li.jpg
<mhall119> jcastro: exactly :)
<bkerensa> daker: I know who to poke :) and they will be poked
<mhall119> daker: I think you still have a year to go before you beat the Forum's waiting record
<daker> Ubuntu World Record!
<bkerensa> Why is the forum still waiting?
<bkerensa> I thought the fix was ready?
<jcastro> waiting on the templates
<bkerensa> ah
<jcastro> s-fox: do you have a screenshot of the progress to share with bkerensa?
<jcastro> last I looked they're making good progress, before it was like orange on orange and unreadable
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-25
<jcastro> bkerensa: heya, did you see the new phillips a19s?
<jcastro> http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/142134-philips-revamps-mainstay-led-bulb-a19-led-is-prettier-and-more-efficient
<bkerensa> jcastro: hmm I will have to reach out and get some they look nice
<bkerensa> jcastro: I am still waiting for a 60W-equiv that uses only 8-10w in A19 Form
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach! how's life?
<dholbach> good good - how's yours? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great :)
<dholbach> we still have to find somebody for the thursday slot
<JoseeAntonioR> I was just wondering about that one
<dholbach> yep, I'll go around and ping a few people in a bit
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so the calendar's ready, that's the only one that needs to be changed
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I listed you as a helper in all but on-air sessions, is that fine?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sure, still it might be good to have a few people as fallback, so if I can't make it there's still somebody else
<JoseeAntonioR> I can be there if needed, just let me know so I can wake up earlier
<dholbach> great
<JoseeAntonioR> is there anything else I may give you a hand with?
<dholbach> no, I think we should be all set - we could try to get something up on the forums about it
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe I can cross-post the ubuntuclassroom blog post, as forums don't allow much formatting
<dholbach> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12473079
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> that was quick!
<JoseeAntonioR> could only use 8 images, so I deleted the last two (which were enormous btw)
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> really? I thought I had scaled them al down
<JoseeAntonioR> you did in the html code, but the forums don't accept html, so they look gigantic
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> ok :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: would you like me to get the post as a general community announcement so it appears in the top of all pages until monday?
<JoseeAntonioR> (for the forums)
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> that's possible?
<dholbach> if so, yes :-D
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll try with the admins
<dholbach> I thought you could just sticky in subforums
<dholbach> sweeeeeeeeet
<dholbach> propaganda machinery: rolling :)
<JoseeAntonioR> if you get one of the admins to post it in a closed subforum, it appears in the top of all pages
<dholbach> great
<elfy> dholbach: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> there we go, the guy who made it sticky
<elfy> dholbach: I'll try and sort the announcement out later today - just of out into the wild, in future if you could drop us a line a bit in advance we don't need to try and rush things :)
<elfy> I tend to see the cafe threads as they pop up and stick them as I see them
<elfy> dholbach: can you PM me what you want the announcement to say - not too long please and I'll try to do it before I go out, or when I get back
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm out to sleep for a bit, see you guys later!
<dholbach> elfy, would something along the lines of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-January/001008.html be OK? or maybe just the first or first two paragraphs?
<elfy> dholbach - I'll see what we can do - might be better as a notice rather than announcement, will look when I get back - just off out now
<dholbach> thank youuuuu!
<elfy> dholbach: done the announcement - will look later - I think it'll be better as a notice, but it's there for the moment
 * dholbach hugs elfy
<elfy> man hug I hope lol
<elfy> and now I got to go :)
<Tm_T> hug is hug is hug
<daker> http://www.animalnewyork.com/2013/arabic-programming-language-at-eyebeam-%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A8-opens-the-world/#
<elfy> dholbach: we had a chat about announcement vs notice - notices look horrid, we try to use them only for things like "Forum is going down for a long awaited upgrade" :p
<elfy> as it is - the announcement is getting views
<elfy> as is the sticky
<nigelb> hey elfy
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> elfy: im in your part of the world (sort of)
<elfy> nice - where abouts?
<nigelb> Cambridge
<elfy> oh right - nice part of the country :)
<dholbach> elfy, all right
<cjohnston> mornin all
<nigelb> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<daker> more games http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI4MzE
<jcastro> marcopollo_: ping
<czajkowski> dholbach: get your video working :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, eh?
<czajkowski> dholbach: hangouts
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> no idea - it's still broken :-(
<czajkowski> :-(
<s-fox> dholbach,  ping re: rescheduling FC & CC meeting :)
<dholbach> s-fox, ah, yes
<dholbach> what about it?
<dholbach> it looked like a few could make it, no?
<s-fox> we've all replied and heard nothing back, i wasn't sure what time you wish to aim for dholbach
<dholbach> it sounded like some could make it to the time which was proposed originally, no?
<dholbach> that sounded good enough to me
<s-fox> 3 can make that time. i can do that also, but will be ~30 minutes late (i am not sure how long the meeting will be dholbach )
<dholbach> that's fine - usually we fit the meeting into an hour
<dholbach> and if 3 can make it we should get a good idea of how the cycle has been working for the FC :)
<s-fox> do you  have an agenda?
<dholbach> it's a catch-up
<s-fox> okay.
<dholbach> we just want to get an idea of how everything's working out, etc
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<dholbach> we invited other councils and boards to the CC meeting too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<jcastro> can you put this in your idea brain when you chat with the lens ninjas: packaging lenses
<jcastro> not for packaging ubuntu packages, but like, tracking UPS/FedEx, etc.
<czajkowski> s-fox: it's the same as before
<czajkowski> the FC has been on previous cycles for a check up and a catch up
<jono> dholbach, mhall119, jcastro, balloons, dpm I am going to be a few mins late, can one of you start the hangout and invite me and I will join?
<dholbach> can somebody else please start it? my video stopped working (can't see any videos at all) in hangouts
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> one sec
<s-fox> okay dholbach . we were concerned you had something specific you wished to discuss. see you there.
<dpm> jono, ok!
<dholbach> s-fox, no, it should be all nice and easy :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: no just nobody turned up to the last one
<czajkowski> so we reschudled it again
<dholbach> czajkowski, in chrome it works now :)
<czajkowski> ohh
<jcastro> dpm: interesting question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247531/can-i-respond-to-comments-in-software-center-as-app-developer
<dholbach> is wiki.ubuntu.com incredibly slow for anyone else?
<benvantende> dholbach: can't seem to be able to connect at all
<dholbach> I get "Unable to forward this request at this time."
<benvantende> ok connected after 60 sec next click same thing
<jcastro> http://evansheline.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/sno-cats.jpg
<jcastro> there is no escape from longcat
<popey> awwwwww
<jcastro> popey: jono had never heard of longcat before
<jcastro> therefore, it is now on.
<popey> i should take a pic of my cat like that, he's pretty lengthy
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> do it!
<popey> he's only a baby, should get longer
<popey> I'll wait.. ☺
<jcastro> your cat reminds me of my cat
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: what do you see when you go to ubuntuonair.com?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, "It works!"
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ok, I'll check that with IS, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: can we postpone our call for a bit? (15-20), I need to do this interview for the scale blog for my upcoming talk and it's been phone tag for like a week and I'd like to get it outta the way
<jono> jcastro, sure
<dholbach> all right my friends - with the old packaging guide moved to a "deprecated!!!" wiki location I think I can now safely call it a day :)
<dholbach> big hugs to you all and have a great weekend
<jcastro> jono: I am free whenevs
<jono> jcastro, one sec, let me see if I can go now - Erica about to leave Jack with me
<jcastro> okey
<jono> jcastro, lets go, setting it up
<jcastro> k
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7f1co53NfrU/UQLgBV5P6sI/AAAAAAAAArE/DMzr52Wu5gc/w497-h373/h6PXrBa%255B1%255D.gif
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<jono> we need a Deal With It tumble
<jono> tumbler
<jono> jcastro, listening to th1rt3en
<jono> by Megadeth
<jono> good album
<jcastro> I am learning the Wanted one
<jcastro> Public Enemy #1
<jcastro> hey so this weekend I'll video myself doing hangar 18, it's hilarious
<jono> jcastro, sweet
<jono> balloons, about ready?
 * balloons stuffing face with cheese sandwiches :-)
<balloons> yep, I'm golden
<jono> balloons, haha
<jono> I just stuffed my face with Subway is record time
<jono> I looked like a cartoon dinasaur eating a sarnie
<balloons> lol
<jono> diner-saur, if you will
 * jono is here all week
<balloons> ohh boy
<balloons> taking mhall119's role today eh?
<jono> lol
<jono> ok, setting it up
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<balloons> k
<mhall119> I hope mine aren't that bad
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-01-26
<popey> morning
<nigelb> *yawn*
<nigelb> I see sun!
 * nigelb does a little dance
<mhall119> back on a normal schedule nigelb ?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> mhall119, is it that UDW will be on 29-31st?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: yes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<smartboyhw> mhall119, thx
<mhall119> np
<nigelb> mhall119: whatever is normal for UK, sure.
<mhall119> nigelb: are you still in the UK, or back home?
<nigelb> mhall119: still in UK. I'm here for 3 weeks :)
<mhall119> enjoying the legendary UK weather?
<nigelb> yup!
<nigelb> It was sunny today! I was out in the markets (still f***ing cold though)
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> There's like still snow on the ground.
<nigelb> in some parts
<mhall119> crazy
<nigelb> I enjoyed walking in the snow :D
 * mhall119 has all the windows open
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> good morning/afternoon czajkowski
<nigelb> evening czajkowski
 * mhall119 has a pantry to destroy, be back.....sometime
<nigelb> "destroy"?
<mhall119> ripping out old cabinets and putting up industrial shelving
 * mhall119 will post pictures
<nigelb> ah
<czajkowski> mhall119: it' is a good day
<czajkowski> looking at places to go for a long weekend somewhere as a gift from J for our anniversary :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there a project for the developer.u.c site/
<cjohnston> nm mhall119 I found it
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: summit down, is this a known issue
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, blargh, sorry, was using https
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<elfy> morning dholbach nigelb
<nigelb> Hello elfy, I'm vaguely in your part of the world today :)
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> nigelb: Europe?
<nigelb> elfy: London
<elfy> :) closer lol
<nigelb> heh
<dpm> morning dholbach, elfy, nigelb, did everyone have a nice weekend?
<elfy> hi dpm - was ok - better than a week anyway :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, it was brilliant - how was yours?
<dpm> good too, Saturday was relaxing, but Sunday was pretty full
<nigelb> Hello dpm :)
<nigelb> I had a relaxing two days.
<nigelb> after a full week of busy meetings
<nigelb> *cough* and a lot of beer.
<dpm> you shouldn't be drinking beer if it makes you cough ;)
<nigelb> heh
<popey> I find drinking beer stops me coughing!
<popey> (If I drink enough of it)
<popey> Although a by-product is I start snoring.
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> I'll miss access to good cider when I go back :(
<popey> or "zoider" as we call it here
<nigelb> noted for later tonight when I find a pub
<popey> 10 points if you can get the west country accent when saying zoider
<nigelb> I'll get -10 for the Indian accent :)
<popey> most english people I know end up turning welsh when they try an Indian accent ☻
<dpm> :)
<jose> dholbach: hey! did you get any response on the license for the slides?
<dholbach> hey jose
<dholbach> jose, no - sorry, I got busy with lots of other stuff - I'll look into it
<jose> thanks!
<dholbach> jose, hum... I'm just looking at the slides again
<dholbach> jose,  and there are some company logos
<dholbach> that's going to be hard :-((((((((((((8
<dholbach> and it'll be next to impossible to chase up everyone who ever contributed one of the images in there
<dholbach> dpm, ^ thoughts?
<dpm> dholbach, otp
<dpm> I guess we just need to find someone from design to tell us, "yeah, it's fine to use them under a CC license"
<jose> maybe ivo or ivanka?
<jose> I'm having a presentation on Saturday, so if we could get a response by Friday to get them presented it'll be awesome
<dholbach> jose, there are logos of other companies in there
<jose> oh, hmm
<dholbach> jose, we can't license them to whatever we want
<jose> right, that'd be hard
<jose> in the unlikely event we can't get a response, I think we would have to remove those and just keep what's from design
<dholbach> jose, that'd make the section about well-known apps and the CAG (and possibly other bits, like the explanation about VirtualBox) less interesting :/
<dholbach> same for the Qt/QML and HTML5/Cordova logos
<jose> urgh :(
<dholbach> that's why I never put any "this post is licensed under <.....>" bits under blog posts of mine - it makes it very hard to post screenshots or refer to anything from the net
<jose> Qt: http://qt.digia.com/About-Us/Logos-for-Download/ Copyrighted
<jose> HTML5: http://www.w3.org/html/logo/ CC-BY
<dholbach> jose, I'm happy to mail somebody from Design about this, but I think I'm going to be too busy to chase up all the companies involved :-(
<dholbach> I'm just too busy with other stuff
<jose> dpm: would you mind giving a hand with thid?
<jose> otherwise I can try and do it myself
<dholbach> mail sent
<daker> mhall119: would like to approve my MR for LTP ?
<mhall119> daker: I would :) got a link?
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1268223/+merge/201323
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.wmt/+merge/201328
<daker> and https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1268379/+merge/201329
<mhall119> daker: done
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.wmt/+merge/201328 ?
<daker> it's the Google Webmaster Tools code
<mhall119> daker: what's the content="" string?
<daker> it's the Google Webmaster Tools code
<mhall119> what does this give us?
<mhall119> sorry, I've not heard of Google Webmaster Tools before
<daker> http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/
<daker> stats about Google queries, SEO things, security things, etc...
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/9ETlRmW.png
<jose> AlanBell: ping
<mhall119> daker: and the content="" key, is that tied to your google account or is it something others involved in the site can use to view this?
<daker> mhall119: well GWT doesn't give multiusers acces AFAIK
<daker> the anwser is yes
<daker> linked to my account
<mhall119> ok, we might want to change that in the future if/when we have more people working on it, but I'm okay with it just being you for now
<daker> mhall119: once the tag is remove from the site, google will not let you access anything, so it's ok
<daker> removed*
<mhall119> daker: approved
<mhall119> daker: we're having an app developer week next month: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1401/
<mhall119> would you be interested and available to give a presentation on doing audio playback with the Ubuntu SDK?
<daker> mhall119: on IRC ?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> well, IRC or G+ hangout
<daker> sure +1
<daker> for IRC
<mhall119> ok
<dpm> hi jose, I just got off the phone. I'm going to follow up with design re: the image licenses, but it might take a while, since the design team is sprinting outside the office for 2 or 3 weeks
<jose> well, ok
<dholbach> dpm, I mailed John
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> yes, he's the best person to talk to
<dholbach> ok great
<jose> dpm: any idea on how to translate 'scope'?
<jose> (to Spanish, of course)
<dpm> jose, hm... buena pregunta... ni idea :)
<jose> :P
<dpm> jose, let me think for a minute
<jose> sure
<dpm> jose, I could think of "ámbito", although since it's a workshop for developers it might be ok to leave it in English
<jose> I'll leave that in English then
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow again!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<dpm> jose, ok, sounds good
<dpm> calling it a day too, see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jose, hey, won't be able to join the call
<jono> it is a national holiday here
<jono> sorry
<jose> jono: no worries!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-21
<jose> popey: hey, still having the convergence design brainstorm on wed, right?
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<nigelb> morning
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> hola ara, hola dpm
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach, elfy, ara, dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> morning nigelb and everyone!
<nigelb> Listening to BBC in the morning is depressing! :P
 * nigelb is near the TV in the hostel
<elfy> morning nigelb
<elfy> yes it is ...
<jcdrake__> Hi..I have a license query regarding packages.. is this the right place to ask?
<AlanBell> jcdrake__: what is the question?
<jcdrake> AlanBell: its about the copyright file seen in /usr/share/doc
<jcdrake> AlanBell: and about the symlink of /usr/share/common-licensed/GPL
<jcdrake> AlanBell: In other words, about the license mismatch between the packages and the symlinks
<popey> can you be more specific?
<popey> like, a package or program that you think is incorrect?
<jcdrake> popey: sure..i can give you an example
<jcdrake> popey: I can find copyright file of cloog-ppl package as "/usr/share/doc/cloog-ppl/copyright"
<jcdrake> in that I see "See /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL"
<popey> but the software is GPL-2?
<jcdrake> which is the symlink to GPL-3, whereas its original license is LGPL 2.1
<jcdrake> popey: yes, exactly
<popey> sounds like a packaging bug
<popey> someone made a mistake when they created the copyright file
<jcdrake> is it a mistake or it defines any purpose?
<popey> looks like a mistake / oversight to me
<jcdrake> I can see this in many packages..
<jcdrake> does ubuntu team uses any automate tool to generate copyright?
<popey> no, they're generally manually created
<jcdrake> so what next? Should I post as a bug ?
<popey> yeah
<popey> ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<popey> you could make one bug and assign to lots of packages if you have found a few
<popey> */GPL is the "current" GPL which is 3 - which was decided by debian
<popey> same with GFDL
<popey> probably nobody updated that copyright file when that change occured, thats all
<popey> and looking at that package - it was last touched in 2008..
<popey> you could even fix them yourself ☻
<jcdrake> oh..fine.. I should file a bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>/+reportbug
<popey> yes
<popey> insert package name there
<jcdrake> popey: yes..thats I am gonna do anyway ;)
<popey> cool
<AlanBell> I wonder if you could grep for "or later" and see if such packages link to the "current" symlink rather than a versioned license
<jcdrake> popey: thanks. I could do that..
<jcdrake> AlanBell: yes..
<jcdrake> I can make a list and post it in the bug which I am gonna create
<popey> great, thanks jcdrake
<jcdrake> popey: correct link, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloog-ppl/+filebug ;)
<jcdrake> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloog-ppl/+bug/1271160
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271160 in cloog-ppl (Ubuntu) "License version mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<jcdrake> preparing the list now...
<popey> jcdrake: you can add each affected package as a task on the bug, rather than have separate bugs.
<popey> the "also affects project" button can be used for that
<jcdrake> popey: OK. Thank you. Once I finished with the list, I could do that
<jose> popey: ping
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'm out for today - see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> big hugs
<jose> jono: hey, having your Q&A in about an hour, right?
<jono> jose, yep :-)
<jose> cool!
<elfy> jono: you know you got a dodgy link on your blog ... http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/01/19/bad-voltage-in-2014/community.badvoltage.org/
<elfy> I did comment - twice it seems, not sure what went on there other than it being sunday
<jono> elfy, yeah, will fix
<jono> thanks!
<jono> jose, btw, I approved your request
<jono> jose, (donations)
<jose> jono: awesome, thanks
<jose> jono: Michelle should be contacting me about it, right?
<jono> jose, yep
<jose> cool, thanks!
<IdleOne> Would like to invite all you music lovers to http://plug.dj/ubuntu-offtopic/
<IdleOne> feel free to queue up some tunes folks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> popey: hey, having the convergence design brainstorm today in less than 5h?
<popey> hey jose i don't think we're running it today, need to speak to mhall119
<jose> popey: ok, I'm cancelling it right now and will be about that time just in case
 * jose runs to bed
<popey> thanks jose
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day and pick up my parents for dinner - see you guys tomorrow! :)
<jose> popey: added the event to the calendar
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm_> popey, mhall119 could you help me redditting and spreading the word about the hack days announcement? http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-core-apps-hack-days-back/
<dpm_> (thanks!)
<popey> kk
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1vy1iz/the_ubuntu_core_apps_hack_days_are_back/
<dpm_> \o/
<mhall119> dpm_: where have you posted it so far?
<dpm> mhall119, App Dev page on FB, App Dev Community and Page on G+, created a FB and G+ event
<dpm> and now reddit
<mhall119> who has the twitter credentials?
<dholbach> mhall119, I posted it there
<dpm> awesome, thanks dholbach
<popey> \o/ Team effort
<dpm> popey, I guess the reminders click package is pending a conclusion on the frameworks discussion on ubuntu-phone before it can be uploaded?
<dpm> to the store, I mean
<popey> yes, and testing
<popey> ---> cwayne
<dpm> ok, thanks
<czajkowski> .c
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-24
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> hey!
<jose> estoy terminando de traducir el segundo set de diapositivas pero me entra la duda, los documentos de la API ya fueron movidos en su totalidad a developer.u.c?
<jose> o sigo haciendo la referencia al sitio de knitzsche en people.c.c?
<elfy> jose: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/01/23/trusty-alpha-2-available-for-testing/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=trusty-alpha-2-available-for-testing
<jose> elfy: did I make any mistakes there?
<elfy> has your name against it - can you fix? if you can there is a dodgy ; in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu;/releases/trusty/alpha-2/
 * jose hides
<elfy> :p
<jose> sure, let me do it real quick
<elfy> but it's not your fault - I assume it's riddell's fault :)
<jose> all sorted now :)
<elfy> cheers :p
<jose> dpm: ^
 * jose has to go to university tomorrow, paperwork paperwork and more paperwork!
<dpm> jose, ahora te lo miro
<jose> genial, gracias :)
<dpm> jose, los documentos estan todos en d.u.c. - si hay alguno en que te falta el URL nuevo, envíame una lista y te paso todos los URL
<jose> genial, entonces borraré la referencia al otro sitio
<jose> dpm: te acabo de enviar el segundo set traducido :)
<jose> ahora toca ir a la cama por unas horas, nos vemos más tarde!
<dpm> jose, oh, wow, eres una máquina!
<jose> :P
<dpm> gracias :)
<jose> no hay de qué :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<jose> jono: hey, you know if ubuntu touch supports LTE?
<jono> jose, it is on the roadmap, not sure if it doesnow
<jono> maybe mhall119 will know
<jose> cool, thanks!
<mhall119> jose: just GSM right now as far as I know, mostly because our only officially supported devices are 3g/gsm
<jose> cool
<mhall119> jose: but like jono said, it's on the roadmap
<jose> mhall119: I'm presenting Touch to the Peruvian community tomorrow, so I wanna know the answer to most probable questions :)
<mhall119> jose: awesome, let me know how it goes
<jose> sure, will take lots of photos :)
<mhall119> jose: usually the questions I get are about what devices it supports
<mhall119> and what apps it will run (like, will it run Android apps, which it won't)
<jose> about devices, should I tell the galaxy nexus, N7 2012 and N10 are already deprecated?
<mhall119> jose: yes, though be sure to emphasize that they aren't dead as long as community people step up and take over maintaining and testing them
<jose> ok!
<mhall119> like community people already do for all the other devices that Ubuntu's been ported to
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-25
<pleia2> ubuntu user days is happening in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat today if anyone wants to join us :)
<popey> mhall119: hey, can I order something and get it shipped to your house and you bring it to the hotel for me? ☻
<popey> having seen pleia2's photo.. i now want http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-88-key-iso-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html#ad-image-0
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I heart my numberpad, so I have the 104 key version
<popey> ideally i want one with a nipple
<popey> http://pckeyboard.com/ do them
<popey> nobody else seems to ☹
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-01-26
<mhall119> popey: sure
<an0n432O> hi
<jose> hello, an0n432O
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> back in the correct timezone :)
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<dholbach> hugs!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, ah, forgot to ask yesterday, how did the birthday party go?
<dholbach> it was good fun - we kicked out the last folks at half past four and it looked like none of the neighbours really noticed much, so I probably shouldn't have turned the music down as much as I did :-P
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> morning czajkowski - welcome back to the sensible timezone :p
<czajkowski> I'm back and smothered and bronchitis with a non working boiler
<czajkowski> belugh
<silverlion> czajkowski, hey there good to have you back ;)
<dholbach> czajkowski, bah - poor you... I hope you're better soon again
<silverlion> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<czajkowski> dholbach: joys of working from home you still work :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<silverlion> wb dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> it was hard to get lost on the way :)
<silverlion> how did you manage to do that? aren't you supposed to know your way to the office?
<silverlion> or aren't you working from home (canonical stuff)?
<mhall119> nah, dholbach is a hippy who likes things like "human interaction"
<dholbach> not really...
<dholbach> :-P
<mhall119> jose: can you re-post http://mhall119.com/2015/01/ubuntu-loco-team-global-jam-packs/ to the Fridge?
<pleia2> mhall119: on it
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> so, I asked last week but I think it was too late in the day, we had a guy who wanted to come out to our Ubuntu Hour to ask about OIL (and how to convince his manager to become part of it), who can I point him to?
<pleia2> works for a Big Company
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<dholbach> pleia2, kirkland? jcastro?
<jcastro> yo
<dholbach> hugs - see you!
<jcastro> pleia2, send him to me directly and I can ensure he gets the right response
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> jcastro: great, thank you :)
<jcastro> OIL @ Ubuntu Hour? Man, that's awesome
<jcastro> usually I end up fixing people's broadcom wireless everywhere I go. :-/
<pleia2> sadly he didn't actually come, I think he was disappointed that no Canonical contacts would be there
<jcastro> is he in the area?
<jcastro> oh, nm, scale is in LA isn't it
<pleia2> yeah, far away :)
<jcastro> popey, ping
<popey> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> popey, so over the weekend I played with bcache
<popey> uhhuh
<jcastro> 125% recommended
<jcastro> so I had one 240GB SSD
<popey> interesting
<jcastro> so did
<jcastro> 20GB /, 220ish for cache, backed by a 1TB spinning disk
<jcastro> then mounted the 220GB/1TB as one "1TB" drive for /home
<popey> neat
<popey> I destroyed my btrfs volume at the weekend
<popey> lost all my backups and other stuff
<jcastro> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> wtf happened?
<popey> was getting corrupted by the array i believe
<popey> dodgy external array box thing
<jcastro> ugh man, sorry, condolences
<popey> now decommissioned and replaced with a different one
<popey> yeah :(
<popey> however, I now have 2x 4 way volumes instead
<jcastro> that being said I am doing an rsync->jbod array in another desktop just in case
<popey> which makes a bit more sense
<popey> one array for backups of my servers, laptop, desktop and (lol) my phone :)
<popey> the other array for data I can easily re-download / replace
<jcastro> oh and you'd dig this
<popey> it's quite fun doing an rsnapshot backup of my phone over ssh
<jcastro> I manage updates on the machine with Landscape
<popey> me too :)
<jcastro> so like, game console managed with landscape = lol
<popey> haha
<jcastro> does syncthing work on the phone?
<popey> yeah, i wanna build a steam box
<popey> yes and no
<jcastro> it is a fun hobby
<popey> he has an armhf build but it doesn't run in the background
<jcastro> I just got a projector, I am finishing my basement so I'm going to move the box down there ftw.
<popey> nice
<pleia2> marcoceppi_: see you at fosdem \o/ (I'm speaking later in the day in the config mgmt track)
<marcoceppi_> pleia2: I would love to be there, but I'm not able to because of conflicting travel - lazyPower is going to be there though to cover the talks instead!
<pleia2> aw :(
<pleia2> but I don't think I've met him yet, I shall go bug him
<popey> \o/ FOSDEM
 * popey is also going
<pleia2> yay :) czajkowski will be there too
<popey> yeah, I'm sat next to her on the Eurostar :D
<pleia2> hi czajkowski!
<pleia2> cool
<popey> (on the way to fosdem, not right now) :)
<pleia2> got that, eventually
<popey> :D
<pleia2> I'm taking a lousy american carrier airplane, had hoped to upgrade with miles for the redeye but apparently that's impossible
<pleia2> (on paper it's possible, but no seats ever available)
<marcoceppi_> oh man, all these awesome people going :( hopefully next year!
<mhall119> marcoceppi_: you're going to Scale though right?
<marcoceppi_> mhall119: yup, jcastro, jose and I will be there amoung others
<mhall119> marcoceppi_: me too :)
<marcoceppi_> \o/
<pleia2> that's the one I'm missing this year, sad sad
<czajkowski> I may be going to SCALE !
<czajkowski> I am going to OSCON though
<czajkowski> :p
<jcastro> pleia2, oh no!
<pleia2> jcastro: I'm not actually that sad, I'm giving a keynote at a university in Oman that week
<pleia2> missing scale is unfortunate, but Oman :D
<elfy> warmish ...
<pleia2> elfy: thank goodness for winter, won't die
<jcastro> pleia2, yeah but I was bringing my wife this year
<jcastro> and my brother
<pleia2> jcastro: aw
<jcastro> and we were going to like, sit in the audience and heckle bacon
<jcastro> and like throw things at aq
<pleia2> haha
<elfy> hi belkinsa :)
<mhall119> jcastro: oh, sign me up for heckling
<jose> czajkowski: at scale too?!
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> although I may have a clashing other event to be at but in theory I am
<mhall119> czajkowski: \o/
<knome> mhall119, for the planet.ubuntu.com code: .entry-content img { max-width: 100%; height: auto; }
<mhall119> knome: thanks for the reminder, someone was supposed to make a Launchpad project for that code
<mhall119> I'll check in with them in the morning
<knome> can do MP's for *lots* of things if somebody promises to review them
<mhall119> knome: anthony dillon I think is your guy for that
<knome> mhall119, he had one of my age-old (think: years) bugs assigned to him for a long time, then lately removed himself from the assignee field
<knome> so, i'm not trusting on that one
<mhall119> knome: be patient, those guys get bounced around a lot
<knome> patient? i waited for several years for a one-liner CSS
<knome> that's always the same answer...
<mhall119> what project was that?
<knome> probably the wiki
<mhall119> oh, I don't know if they handle the wiki anymore
<knome> apparently not.
<knome> but this isn't an encouraging path
<mhall119> knome: anyway, they've agreed that there needs to be a project on LP where people can submit MPs, we had a meeting on Friday about that
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks, I appreciate that it's being discussed
<knome> i appreciate that too, but i don't believe anything until that's set up and relatively speedy response/push-to-production times are proven
<mhall119> knome: push to production is going to have to go through IS, same as sites like summit and ltp
<knome> mhall119, i understand that and am doing that with other community sites, for which the process is working relatively well currently
<knome> that hasn't been the bottleneck with this one
<knome> well, it might have been that some years ago... but currently, i don't think that's it.
<mhall119> knome: we will get this one running in a better way
 * knome has waited since 2008
<mhall119> then what's one more week?
<knome> that's a great attitude, ten points to it ;)
<knome> no, i understand
<knome> but i won't believe the process is working until it is
<mhall119> fair enough
<knome> something i've learned in 6 years and many, many promises
<knome> consider if a one-liner fix was available was available for a package in the repository
 * mhall119 has too many unfinished work items and bug assignments to criticize anybody else 
<knome> it wouldn't take several years to land that even if there were bottlenecks and people changing
<knome> well who doesn't, especially in the community side...
<knome> mhall119, so anyway, if you're looking at it...
<knome> mhall119, please make sure there are branches for planet.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com and even pad.ubuntu.com available
<mhall119> knome: I've only looked into planet so far
<knome> the pad chat is broken; if there are enough messages to fill the chat vertically, the last line will not be completely visible
<mhall119> cjohnston might have something for pad.ubuntu.com
<knome> it's a one-liner fix as well
<cjohnston> IIRC etherpad is either a package or from github
<knome> i wonder why other etherpad instances i've used do not have the same bug though :)
<knome> must be some black magic going on in *.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> the version it's using maybe?
<cjohnston> I don't know
<knome> maybe...
<cjohnston> etherpad vs etherpad-lite?
<mhall119> it's probably a fairly old version
<knome> yeah, don't get me started on old versions
<mhall119> knome: write a charm and mojo spec for it, and you'll be able to keep it up to date easily :)
<knome> i can't do that.
<knome> but i can write CSS, and i have done so
<knome> i'd just hope there was a way to input my fixes to the community sites so i could stop using personal customizations
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-21
<pleia2> mhall119: happen to have the names of folks who were on the community Q&A this week? (attempting to write an accurate summary for the next UWN)
<popey> pleia2: Michael Hall, Nicholas Skaggs,
<popey> Martin Albisetti
<popey> oh, and Alexander Sack.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<mhall119> thanks popey
<pleia2> ian-weisser: sorry for dragging you along on that RT ticket afterall, I had hoped it would be simple
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<ian-weisser> pleia2: Quite the bumpy ride. Seen it before. Happy to be along for moral support.
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> popey,
<jcastro> https://simonpersson.github.io/spotifyd/
<popey> I have used spotify from the command line on my phone for over a year :)
<jcastro> thanks for sharing the tip
<jcastro> what do you use?
<popey> hah
<popey> well, its no good because it doesn't run in the background. I just compiled and run the libspotify demo code
<popey> that github one will be much nicer
<dholbach> jcastro, do you still have the keys to unity.u.c?
<jcastro> no sir
<jcastro> I thought that was webteamed?
<dholbach> I think it's still a wp thing
<knome> yep, clearly WP judging by the code
<jose> yeah, it's WP but I believe webteamed
<jose> one spelling fix I did had to go through IS, iirc. but that was years ago
 * popey is logged into it
<jose> >.>
<popey> can't do stuff tho :(
<jose> :P
<jose> oh, popey. have a min for a quick PM?
<popey> always
<knome> even 1441 times a day? :)
<popey> knock yourself out
<knome> ooh, multitasking :)
 * knome watches "Monty Python Live (mostly)"
<czajkowski> saw it live during the summer
<czajkowski> :)
<knome> oh
<knome> what did you think of it?
<czajkowski> it was ok
<czajkowski> nice to be there
<knome> watching this from a bluray, it's a bit of a disappointment
<czajkowski> well they are a bit old and some scenes weere flashes back to the old skits and then lead into a scene change
<knome> czajkowski, yeah... :/
<knome> (sorry for the late reply, was on the phone)
<knome> fortunately i lent this from the library so no money loss!
<knome> having so many old clips (so far) is definitely meh
<popey> uhhhhhhhhh https://www.facebook.com/OccupyAntwerp/posts/605093286258697
<Pici> http://www.ubuntuplanet.org/
<knome> oopsie
<mhall119> yeah, we've seen stuff about them before
<jcastro> mhall119, does the unity dash's wikipedia scope use an API or does it spoof a browser?
<jcastro> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2t5us7/why_is_there_such_a_huge_difference_between_the/cnw60n3
<mhall119> jcastro: no idea, who wrote it?
<mhall119> probably cwayne
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> does it even ship in unity7?
<mhall119> oh, the Unity 7 one, I have no idea
<mhall119> I think that's run on Canonical servers, not the desktop
<mhall119> the smart scope server
<jono2> dpm, sorry, back now
<jono2> didn't see if you responded
<dpm> jono2, wrapping up an UGJ call
<jono2> np
<dholbach> balloons, you're not in #ubuntu-locoteams
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day! see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> pleia2, elfy: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso suggests using "disks" for burning an ISO
<dholbach> balloons, ^
<elfy> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<elfy> dholbach: thanks, that at least works from vivid, test will be from the other possibles :)
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> got the tip from seb128 :)
<elfy> I guess that's installed in Ubuntu default - won't be in other flavours
<elfy> but then neither is anything other than dd :D
<dholbach> right :)
<elfy> I didn't actually know you could do that with disks
<dholbach> yeah, same here
<elfy> dholbach: so that tool is one up on startup disk creator - it works from trusty :)
<dholbach> yeehaw!
<dholbach> now we just need to update all our docs /o\
<dholbach> balloons, ^
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<dholbach> balloons, I don't know which pages should be updated
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing probably?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive
<knome> dholbach, updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup yesterday
<knome> but i got to run now, bbl
<dholbach> ok, so http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu should probably be updated as well
<dholbach> I'll start a discussion on ubuntu-devel@ about this
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time tomorrow at 11 for a call with asac?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, definitely
<dholbach> great
<knome> dholbach, we'll probably have to describe parts of that in the wiki as well but sure, never hurts to update that; it's linked from the main download page for ubuntu too
<knome> dholbach, the problems with SDC have been more or less weird, eg. if you create a vivid disk in trusty with it, the image won't boot
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'm no expert
<knome> more on that on #ubuntu-quality
<dholbach> I just felt that this needs discussion
<knome> me neither, but i've heard about problems with it
<dholbach> that's why I started a thread on ubuntu-devel@
<dholbach> it'd be good to agree on something well-maintained together
<dholbach> update docs and move on :)
<knome> i've also heard people report that SDC and unetbootin work/don't work alternating release to release
<knome> so yes, it would be very awesome if the documentation was fixed, but also SDC, so that it always worked
<dholbach> elfy did some testing earlier
<knome> yep
<dholbach> SDC is?
<knome> SDC = startup disk creator
<dholbach> ah ok
<knome> i've had successes and fails with it as well
<knome> when it fails, i just use unetbootin (or the other way), but this can't be the way we tell people/testers to act :)
<knome> but yeah, not complaining - i'm available for updating the wiki for this too when we have something laid out on a technical level that should just work (tm)
<knome> brb
<mhall119> knome: https://launchpad.net/planet-ubuntu has been created and the branch attached to it
<knome> mhall119, great
<knome> mhall119, while i'm at it, was there something else you wanted done re: the CSS ?
<mhall119> knome: not me personally, I think this was all brought up because of some post overflowing to the right of the main column though
<knome> mhall119, yep
<knome> mhall119, there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~knome/planet-ubuntu/prevent-image-overlap/+merge/247323
<knome> mhall119, do you want an IS ticket for that?
<mhall119> knome: not until it lands
<knome> ok, but aren't the people approving/merging it the same people who push it to production? :)
<knome> correct me if i'm wrong..
<mhall119> knome: the web team (ant) will review/merge it, and then either he or you can file an RT for IS to push it
<knome> ookay.
<dholbach> all right - have a great rest of your day you hippies!
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<pleia2> later dholbach
<dholbach> bye pleia2 :)
<popey> \o/ hippies
<jcastro> heya hippies
<jcastro> I'd like to add things to find-a-task
<pleia2> jcastro: https://github.com/ian-weisser/asknot
<jcastro> ack, will try to PR something for this evening
<pleia2> hm, there's also https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website
<pleia2> ian-weisser: where should folks submit patches
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php
<jcastro> this is for adding new tasks right?
<jcastro> not like, working on asknot itself?
<pleia2> the tasks are inline with the code
<pleia2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ian-weisser/ubuntu-community-website/asknot-php/view/head:/index.php
<knome> pleia2, i was told to "tell people"
<knome> jcastro, ^
<pleia2> knome: bug report?
<knome> it isn't maintained in a branch, the content in production is in a database
<pleia2> derp
<knome> bug report or ping mhall119 i guess
<knome> yes
<jcastro> k
<knome> very
<mhall119> pleia2: that branch isn't used, the data is in a Wordpress page so any editor of the website can add to it
<mhall119> so I believe any member of ~ubuntu-community-website-admins can do it
<knome> how's the code changes managed?
<knome> is it a plugin or just a page template?
<knome> how do people contribute to that/the CSS?
<mhall119> knome: just a page template
<mhall119> knome: the CSS is an uploaded media file. We might want to roll that into the theme branch though, as it shouldn't be updated as frequently and it's a bit of a hack to use WP's uploads for it
<knome> yes...
<knome> so the page template is maintained with the theme as well?
<knome> where does that live?
<mhall119> knome: the page uses the default template, nothing special about it for find-a-task
<mhall119> the page's content is maintained through the Wordpress admin interface
<mhall119> and it's that content that powers find-a-task
<knome> is it echoing in here? :)
<knome> i guess fair enough if the team managing it is big enough.. though currently, it's a bit hard to understand the scope of the tasks
<knome> i mean, if only there was an index of all tasks and their destinations and description available...
<mhall119> well....it's in the page source
<knome> which is not publicly available
<mhall119> ctrl+u
<knome> and didn't you just say it is in the database? :)
<pleia2> the browser page source
<knome> well, right...
<knome> eh, http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/quality/ is pointing to an nonexistent image file on facebook
<pleia2> knome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/
<pleia2> dholbach usually fixes things
<knome> well bah,
<pleia2> I watch it too so I can confirm bugs
<knome> we need a bigger overhaul of the page at some time soon
<knome> so it's probably not a biggie to have the fail for a few more days
<hggdh> have you seen http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/219461 ?
<balloons> knome, pleia2 I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1413739 to generally overhaul the section
 * balloons noticed there is no bugbot here
<knome> ask for one from Unit193
<jcastro> popey, hey so, do you know anyone who's gone from btrfs raid to btrfs jbod (single)?
<popey> uhm
<popey> not that I can think of
 * ian-weisser wakes up
<ian-weisser> -snort-
<balloons> ::yawn:: ian-weisser ?
<ian-weisser> jcastro: mhall119 really just needs to know the four items you want to add for each Find-a-Task role: Category, Role name, Very short description, Landing URL.
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> that's way easier
<ian-weisser> Anyone with edit access to the community website can add it, but he's the one who has actually done it before.
<balloons> ian-weisser, love find-a-task btw, thanks much for making it real
<ian-weisser> mhall119 took the LP branch code and changed it to inside-wordpress content. So the branch is not used (marked 'rejected')
<ian-weisser> balloons: Thx.
<ian-weisser> For anyone tracking, find-a-task is *entirely* within the page source code. It's just HTML, not a database. However, the wordpress host stores that page in _it's_ database...which means Find-a-Task is non-searchable.
<ian-weisser> (and it wasn't intended to be searchable)
<ian-weisser> There is no master list of volunteer roles. The intent of Find-a-Task is that teams can add and delete and change roles as they need. It's a living job board.
<ian-weisser> It merely lacks a lof of the job-board bureaucracy.
<ian-weisser> Happy to see teams dropping by to add to it.
 * ian-weisser nods off to sleep again
<knome> well, just because i can...
<knome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9825362/
<knome> there's a greasemonkey script that takes the find-a-task url and converts it into a list of all the tasks in the database
<balloons> pleia2, your input here would be helpful too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing. I trust it makes the page easier
<pleia2> balloons: thanks, I'll have a look this evening (and maybe add some things if you don't mind?)
<balloons> pleia2, yes go for it. I consider what's there a rough cut. I tried to cut out the extraneous content and simplify it. It still needs work, so dive in
<knome> working on many of the QA team wiki pages, i've noticed many of them has this weird, marketing-style speech that goes on and on... and then the heading promises that the content begins... and you'll have more marketing speak and a link to an external page which is million lines long and badly formatted
<knome> that makes me sad :(
<knome> (also see my recent comments on the -quality channel)
<ian-weisser> knome: That is a fabulous greasemonkey script. Thanks for sharing.
<knome> well, you're welcome
<knome> but you can also not use it if you want to keep the tension.
<knome> ;)
<ian-weisser> I like the tension.
<knome> getting it out like that is useful for several occasions
<knome> for example, seeing and updating your own tasks
<knome> or seeing what else is there to avoid duplicating with your tasks
<knome> etc...
<ian-weisser> The former is the one I was thinking of.
<knome> also in a Gist: https://gist.github.com/knomepasi/08d651fa7f666c445f89
<jose> jcastro: hey J, did Antonio get back to you on that email?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-23
<knome> http://open.knome.fi/2015/01/23/find-a-task-quickly/
<pleia2> balloons: actually, the Jam page looks great as is :) thank you
<dholbach> good morning
<balloons> hey dholbach , I tried to act on the concerns for ugj and testing. I hope things are much better now
<dholbach> balloons, ummmm... did folks agree on what's the best option?
<balloons> I would ask for your thoughts on something else however. I have an issue, which might be best explained by me just letting you read the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1410477
<dholbach> balloons, I think elfy tested "disks" on all relevant releases and it seemed to work - it was also what the desktop team hippies recommended
<balloons> dholbach, yes, we'll point to startup disk creator, but also have the 1 alternative of disks mentioned
<balloons> sdc still needs to be fixed; it's the official way to do it
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> ok... I was just wondering if we wanted to make disks official
<dholbach> but that's probably a discussion for some time in the future
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1410477 - python-sphinx is in main... no?
<balloons> dholbach, no, it's not. and that's the problem
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ apt-cache showsrc python-sphinx | grep ^Dir
<dholbach> Directory: pool/main/s/sphinx
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<balloons> dholbach, so what I did was try and add it to the -documentation page instead
<dholbach> both the python2 and the python3 variant are in main unless I'm missing something
<balloons> when did that happen?!
<dholbach> always?
<balloons> wow.. when I restarted this I just looked at it, and it was still in universe
<dholbach> like since we have bzr
<dholbach> or somtehing
<dholbach> they used sphinx too
<balloons> it's quite clear since didrocks removed it, it was a main exception
<dholbach> maybe something else is missing?
<balloons> anyways, for sake of my knowledge. I tried to move the documentation build from ubuntu-ui-toolkit to ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, since the latter is in universe
<balloons> that didn't see to work.. and maybe it's not possible
<balloons> but that was my real question to you.
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> as far as fixing it, I assume me just adding sphinx back as a depends on ubuntu-ui-toolkit will make it all work, like before
 * balloons really wonders why it was gutted then?!
<dholbach> so if your source package is in main (no matter where each of its binary packages goes), all your build-depends need to be in main too
<dholbach> as a build-depends, not depends
<dholbach> let me take a look at the MP
<balloons> right, so I can add it back and it should work. and apparently since it's in main, no packager will yell at me for it ;-)
<balloons> but that's good to know I can't get around the main issue like I thought
<dholbach> balloons, running a test build now
<dholbach> balloons, I can reproduce the issue - will look into it now
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> balloons, ahhh... in the initial branch (before the docs were ripped out) was there a sphinx-build in the directory?
<dholbach> or is it a file you maybe forgot to 'bzr add'?
<dholbach> because in ./documentation/autopilot-helpers - there's no sphinx-build
<balloons> the original version used sphinx-build.. this new one uses make
<dholbach> it's a script that's usually copied into the tree
<dholbach> there's no Makefile in there either
<knome> dholbach, you got a new MP as requested; just to be clear, the MP wasn't created automatically, only the list of nicks in the config who aren't members (based on the LP API)
 * balloons looks
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836695/ is what I see
<dholbach> knome, ah ok, thanks
<knome> dholbach, once you've have this MP in the main config, you can reuse the script as often as you want (it's set up for you on lyz's server)
<dholbach> balloons, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/files for example has a Makefile in there
<dholbach> knome, you = CC in this case :)
<dholbach> thanks!
<knome> dholbach, yes, the plural you ;)
<balloons> wow, lookey there
<knome> dholbach, yw
<balloons> dholbach, ahh, the makefile is under documentation/autopilot-helpers
 * balloons knew he wasn't crazy
<dholbach> balloons, not in my tree
<balloons> oh, lol
<dholbach> I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/aphelperdocs-staging/+merge/246439
<balloons> bzr status shows nothing
<dholbach> bzr unknowns?
<balloons> only _build
<balloons> documentation/autopilot-helpers/_build
<balloons> am I in the proper branch.. hmm
<balloons> I didn't re-pull it
<dholbach> hum
<balloons> ohh I see and remember
<balloons> bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/aphelperdocs.. but I had to propose against staging, so I re-did the branch
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so something's missing there?
<balloons> it would seem so
<balloons> let me try and fix things up
<dholbach> go go go!
<knome> dholbach, same for you on the planet config review ;)=
<dholbach> whaaaaaaaaat?
<balloons> dholbach, I pulled lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/aphelperdocs-staging and I see a Makefile.. I'm confused
<knome> get back to work you slacker!
<knome> :)
<dholbach> and here I was - twiddling thumbs for months - nobody noticed
<dholbach> knome, https://code.launchpad.net/~knome/config/planet-ubuntu/+merge/247366 still has conflicts
<dholbach> balloons, no - I can't see it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836773/
<dholbach> balloons, it's a fresh checkout
<balloons> find aphelperdocs-staging/ -name Makefile
<balloons> aphelperdocs-staging/documentation/autopilot-helpers/Makefile
<dholbach> I just checked out the branch in a fresh location, from scratch
<balloons> yes, same.. so . . .
<balloons> I agree with you it's not there, but
<dholbach> ah, so it's not there for you either?
<balloons> no, it is..
<knome> ugh, bzr
<balloons> I'm just agreeing it's not, despite the fact it appears for me. that's because launchpad is siding with you
 * balloons re-adds
<balloons> bzr pull does magic now?
<balloons> indeed, and lp sees it
<dholbach> revno: 1382
<dholbach> committer: nskaggs <nicholas.skaggs@canonical.com>
<dholbach> branch nick: aphelperdocs-staging
<dholbach> timestamp: Fri 2015-01-23 11:26:50 -0500
<dholbach> message:
<dholbach>   add makefile
<dholbach> so, yes :)
<dholbach> running a test build
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<balloons> I just pushed 1383, which moves sphinx back
<balloons> I believe 1382 will fail
<balloons> but then, I'm not the debian packaging guru :-)
 * dholbach build r1383
<dholbach> I'll let you know how it goes :)
<balloons> ty dholbach
<balloons> I'm really curious about the missing makefile.. that's bazaar!
<balloons> zomg the puns
<dholbach> poor bazaar hackers :)
<knome> balloons, UH OH!
<elfy> time to leave channel I think before the pun really starts
<knome> dholbach, new MP in, should have resolved all the bzr conflicts
<dholbach> thanks, that looks better
<dholbach> I just requested a review from the cc team
<knome> in wonder when they set up a BCC team
 * knome hides
<dholbach> ok, time to leave
<elfy> I should :)
<knome> elfy, noo, that pun wasn't *so* bad...
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-24
<jose> mhall119: hey, have a min for a quick PM?
<mhall119> jose: sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-01-25
<silverlion> good morning community ... hope every1 has a great weekend ;)
<nigelb> It's still weekend!
<silverlion> hey elfy
<silverlion> nigelb, yep. definetly a sunday
<silverlion> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-25
<knome> hello! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-January/000991.html
<knome> ping pleia2 ^
 * balloons has seen such a theme before ;-)
<pleia2> knome: nice :)
<pleia2> balloons: yeah, this one isn't built on top of a monsterous theme framework
<pleia2> soooo much better
<knome> i guess he refers to me giving him a peek for the theme before ;)
<knome> hoping to get some sensible feedback now so we can get it out for people to use
<pleia2> ah :)
<knome> i mean obviously since it's in the internet, people can take it and rip it off, but...
<knome> let's hope they aren't so silly but want to make sure the theme actually works
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-26
 * popey waves to everyone from LAX!
<pleia2> popey: safe travels!
<popey> Thanks. Just writing up a lengthy blog post. Don't think I'll finish it before the flight leaves. One for the morning :)
 * pleia2 also has a pending draft
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: my trip back was rather uneventful - I'm just a bit timezone confused - how are you?
<davidcalle> dholbach: great, trip was uneventful as well, except that all-you-can-drink birthday champagne and flying over snowy Canada with a full moon and perfect visibility was quite a treat :)
<dpm> oh, nice ;)
<dholbach> very nice :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> welcome back
<czajkowski> this channel doesn't function without ye in EU timezone
<davidcalle> Hey czajkowski :)
<popey> o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<balloons> well what's an Ubucon without Ubuflu? Sounds like I was the only lucky winner
<dpm> did you get home well, popey?
<popey> Yeah, all well!
<popey> washing machine on :)
<dpm> excellent
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-27
<davidcalle> Morning o/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> jose, working through our TODO for gsoc2016 -- want to help spruce up the wiki pages?
<balloons> I *think* you may be home again, but perhaps not :p
<pleia2> ubuntuonair.com is a bit "Error establishing a database connection"
<balloons> same,
<mhall119> thanks pleia2, wordpress fun
<mhall119> pleia2: we didn't get to talk much last week, what did you think of UbuCon?
<jose> balloons: got back home at 2am, but just connected :)
<jose> balloons: I'll see if I have a bit of time later today, catching up on some stuff atm
<balloons> jose, ahh. Welcome back. No worries on timeframe
<pleia2> mhall119: it was great :)
<balloons> jose, editing will be around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SummerOfCode
<jose> 10-4
<balloons> also legal gave +1, things are go
<jose> woohoo!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-28
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> morning
<popey> feeling better dholbach ?
<popey> i had some orange juice for breakfast today and pretended it cost me $5
<popey> was delicious
<czajkowski> lol
<popey> Also, I make better poached eggs than the hotel.
<popey> nom nom nom
<davidcalle> popey: yes, but do they cost $30?
<dpm> dholbach, have you happened to test the unity 8 session on xenial?
<dholbach> dpm: I haven't tried it for a longer while
<dholbach> dpm: what is it like?
<dpm> dholbach, it didn't work for me, but then I had an old installation of the unity8-lxc session, and I'm thinking they might be conflicting
<dholbach> I'm curious now :)
<dholbach> brb :)
<dpm> popey, davidcalle_3g, have you happened to test the xenial unity 8 session? ^
<popey> not recently
<popey> My only xenial machine runs an nvidia card, so it's a pain to test
<dpm> let's ask dholbach when he's back
<dpm> I'm still on 15.10 on my laptop, but I switched to xenial on my desktop pc after coming back from Ubucon
<dpm> so far it seems to have improved on the department of 15.10 having X crashes all of the time
<dpm> next thing I'd like to try is the unity 8 session, as we get lots of questions about unity 8 on the desktop
<dpm> but I think my old unity8-lxc install broke what we ship in xenial
<popey> 14.04 laptop and 16.04 desktop here
<popey> \o/ late lunch
<dpm> talking to willcooke it seems it's not installed by default. Will try to install unity8-desktop-session-mir and give it a go
<dholbach> hum... I couldn't login
<willcooke> dpm, saw your question, but I got kicked off the Canonical IRC server and now I'm getting auth failures
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1539614
<dpm> willcooke, np, I was asking about the plan for the unity 8 session
<dpm> dholbach, seems that bug is private?
<dpm> dholbach, Will mentioned that the unity 8 session is not installed by default yet
<dholbach> dpm: it's a crasher bug
<dholbach> they always start as private until they're retraced
<dholbach> dpm: right, I installed it manually
<dpm> dholbach, so you installed unity8-desktop-session-mir and it resulted in a crash when you logged in?
<dholbach> yes, I installed some additional unity8* packages too, but I can't remember since it was a long time ago already
 * dpm tries installing the *session-mir package
<dpm> dholbach, so yeah, it crashed here too
<willcooke> wfm
<willcooke> \o/
<dholbach> dpm: is it also unity8-dash which crashes for you?
<dholbach> dpm: does the crash look similar to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235660153/ThreadStacktrace.txt?
<dpm> dholbach, I managed to get it working after trial and error, or rather trial and lottery :)
<dholbach> oh... so you just tried over and over again?
<dholbach> dpm: can you maybe look in /var/crash anyway and see if there's anything recent in there?
<dpm> After deleting the contents of ~/.cache/upstart and rebooting, I could get into the session
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> let me try that
<dholbach> br
<dpm> I have two crash reports there, for unity and the dash
<dholbach> brb
<dpm> dholbach,
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> a caveat:
<dpm> even after logging into the session, it seems apps don't start
<dholbach> can you report them by just running ubuntu-bug on them? maybe they're the same as the crash I saw earlier
<dpm> not sure
<dpm> ah
<dholbach> all right, brb
<dpm> the crash logs
<dpm> sure
<dholbach> the .crash files
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> no, didn't work for me either
<dholbach> moving .cache/upstart made X crash and I couldn't login in either session
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I didn't move the folder, I deleted its contents
<dholbach> it looks like the directory is created if it's not there
<dpm> in any case, it seems ubuntu-bug doesn't let me report the bug, as I've got some unrelated upgradable packages (which can't be upgraded)
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all on Monday again - have a great weekend! :)
<popey> Kids home from school, be afk for a little bit.
<popey> oh, meetings, maybe not
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> I've found a jcastro adn a marcoceppi here at FOSDEM so far!
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: gotta collect 'em all!
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: did you get your waffle?
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: not yet, Sandy and I are about to venture out. We've been sitting in talks most of the morning
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: get beer yet?
<czajkowski> beer + talks = win
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: ofc
<marcoceppi> <3 beer talks
<czajkowski> just dont fall asleep https://twitter.com/tamaraherbert/status/693426120377655300
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: haha
<czajkowski> to give you an idea of the numbers here this weekdn over 6000 attendees and https://twitter.com/pvaneynd/status/693501224369438726
<czajkowski> .c
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-01-31
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-24
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-25
<czajkowski> good morning
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: ello what have you been up to ?
<popey> went to school careers day, telling the girls about software dev jobs
<czajkowski> excellent
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-26
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> you're into rpi's and stuff right?
<popey> jcastro: ya
<jcastro> popey: I was able to answer my own question, I was having a hard time finding the instructions for ubuntu-core on a rpi3
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<popey> ?
<jcastro> yeah it's just that page doesn't show up for "ubuntu rpi3"
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<jcastro> I ended up here
<popey> which has snappy waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down the bottom
<popey> move it to the top
<popey> fixed :)
<popey> jcastro: right, fixed the page, better now?
<popey> once the wiki saves
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-27
<zerous> hi :)
<zerous> I have been using ubuntu for a year now and I would like to know if I could help with the packaging phase.
<zerous> I have been learning bash in my spare time too. I just wanted to know if I could get a shot at this.
<knome> #ubuntu-devel would probably be better to ask about getting involved with development (including packaging), and there's also some good pointers at http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/developers/package-maintenance/
<zerous> oh
<zerous> I shall read about it. thanks :)
<zerous> I am trying to get the list of packages which have unmet dependencies using debcheck.py but it throws an I/O error : no such file or directory: 'debcheck.tmpl'
<zerous> I have tried googling about this but I didn't get any valid results.
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-22
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> this room used to be so chatt :(
<czajkowski> *chatty
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-23
<balloons> czajkowski, a delayed hello to you nonetheless :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-01-24
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<tsimonq2> yo
<wxl> aroo?
